# (IR) The 3rd IR, Turn 7 (thread 6)



## Edena_of_Neith

The taraakian regards the situation with a grave expression, disquiet in his eyes.
  Hazen, as an Angel, realizes that there is some distress in that mind, evident in the body language, in the nervous movements of the fingers in the hands.

  The taraakian waits, and communicates nothing, until Siobhan and Kalanyr have plighted their troth.

  Then he looks at Kas, and communicates:

  Please shealth your sword, Kas.
  I am an ambassador, and speak the will of my government.
  I am not here to do battle, unless such is forced upon me.

  I am given considerable latitude in what I may say and do by my government ... and I will exercise that latitude now.

  I wish to explain to you, how we see the situation, and why we have taken the position that offends you so greatly.

  (It is evident that the taraakian is choosing his words carefully, and communicates slowly and cautiously)

  We were summoned by peoples with whom we had made agreements that could not be broken, and could not be denied, for such is our nature.
  We arrived to find very serious destruction.  Whole worlds destroyed.  Entire races become extinct.
  Our ethics require retribution against those who kill those we swore to protect.

  We quickly traced the source of the attacks back to these Spheres.
  Our initial assessment was that sterilization was necessary.

  He regards everyone solemnly:

  Yes, sterilization.
  The slain souls of billions cried out to us for retribution against those who had done this thing, without provocation, without reason, without sanity.
  Indeed, a case could be made in our courts that most of you either directly contributed to the ascendance of the (untranslatable - he is referring to the Red Goo), or you were collaborators in the crime.

  However, we are not a people who take life without need, and we do not kill without cause.
  We choose instead to send a scout to your Spheres, to access the situation, and send back to our government the facts uncovered.
  That was my task, and this has been done.
  It was upon the information sent to them, that my government made the judgement it has made, and instructed me to relay that judgement to you.

  The taraakian pauses, considering his words, then continues:

  We appreciate the monuments you have created with your magic and your science.
  The Penumbral Hub.  The Mana Fortress.  The Hive Cluster.  The great cities of the United Commonwealth.

  However, we appreciate far more the institutions you have created.
  The World Forum.  The Torilian Parliament.  The Alliance of Oerth.  Even the Cydians have their merits, as well as their drawbacks.

  We are delighted at the strength you have found in yourselves.
  The strength to restore Oerth and Luna, undo the damage and ravages of war.
  The strength to stand against what some amongst you call the One God, and your willingness to turn your backs to her.
  The strength to fight for peace, prosperity, and diversity, yet in that fight you do not choose to conquer, and destroy the very thing you struggle for.

  The laws of your enlightened institutions, their willingness to allow diversity, their insights into Magic and Science, and the ways in which they have used those insights for good, show how far you have risen.
  You have risen very far.  Very far indeed.

  The taraakian continues, and Hazen detects a growing sadness in him:

  Yet, as you have grown, so has your capacity for destruction grown.
  Some among you have eschewed wisdom and growth, and have chosen to exercise that capacity for destruction.
  They have not demonstrated any adequate reason for their decision, for they have no reasonable justification for their actions.

  The taraakian looks troubled, his eyes sad:

  We arrived just in time to halt you from destroying yourselves.
  The vision that you were shown is the truth that would have been if we had not intervened.
  Everything that you worked and fought for, sacrificed for, gave the entirety of your lives for, would have been ended.
  Your monuments, your institutions, your civilization, completely erased from the Spheres.
  Your people, their inherent potential for greatness and achievement, killed in body and soul, forever gone.

  You appear to believe that this is freedom.
  If this is freedom, then it is an undesirable freedom, for this is the freedom of death, the freedom of oblivion.
  Is this the freedom that you desire?

  For this IS the freedom that you choose.

  The taraaakian looks at everyone present, one by one:

  It is obvious to us that, if we leave, you will destroy yourselves.
  We do not believe there is freedom in oblivion.
  We believe that oblivion is the end of all choice and freedom, forever.
  Yet this oblivion, is your choice.  You choose the most unfree path of all, and you call this your right.

  You have been repeatedly warned against this path by those who understood it.
  Your Alliance of Oerth warned you.
  Your United Commonwealth of Toril warned you.
  The increasing level of destruction warned you.
  Even the Angels finally chose to intervene, and warn you.

  You did not heed them.
  Repeatedly, time and again, you choose not to heed those who were wise, and you insistantly and insanely continued down the path towards oblivion.

  We have no reason to believe that you will, of your own free will and volition, choose to turn aside from that path.
  If you will not heed the vision of the Angels, then you will not heed any voice of reason.

  You say that our inclusion of you into our Empire is an act of tyranny.
  It is an act of mercy.
  Mercy, in that we will restrain you from destroying yourselves, until you gain the insight and wisdom to never again walk the dark road into oblivion.
  Mercy, in that we will teach you better roads.
  Roads, to true strength and true peace.

  If we were to turn our backs on you, and depart, which some of you are ardently demanding, that would - truly - be an act of pitiless horror and an act utterly devoid of compassion and mercy.
  If we turn our backs on you, and you destroy yourselves, your blood is on our hands, and we will never be free of it.

  However ...

  Restraining you from self destruction will require that we exercise what you call heavy-handedness.
  In removing choice from you, we are by default being heavy-handed.
  We must remove choice from you, if we are to restrain you from destroying yourself.

  And yes, my government has decided to impose our law upon you, and incorporate you into our Empire.
  We are removing a very considerable amount of choice from you.

  You are too dangerous for us to reasonably choose otherwise.

  You have destroyed our friends and allies, killed those we swore to protect.
  You have destroyed hundreds of worlds, killed billions of people.
  You have wantomly employed and used (untranslatable - he is referring to the Red Goo), when you clearly knew that it was wrong to do so.
  One amongst you, Alzem the Celestial, knew the nature of this substance at once, and he warned all of you against it - you did not heed him, or you choose to ignore him, because it was not conveinient to heed wisdom.
  You have wantomly employed magic to alter reality for your own selfish ends.  In halting the fusion of the sun of Athas, you have destroyed all living beings on the other three worlds of that system besides Athas itself.
  You have harnessed fusion power, and you wantomly use it to bombard whole planets, to destroy whole worlds (he gestures up into the sky at ruined Luna.)

  We clearly perceive that many of you desire, not freedom, but oppression - your oppression, over all other forms of life.
  If you cannot easily gain this oppression, you will commit whatever acts of murder and destruction that are required to obtain this oppression.

  Not all of your leadership acts in this way.
  However, enough do holds these tenets that you are a menace, not only to yourselves but to all the other Spheres.

  Should we allow you to continue to threaten, not only our allies and friends, but all the rest of the Spheres as well?
  If we allow that, our hands are again stained with blood.

  We believe in consequences.
  We believe in the consequences of non-intervention, when intervention is called for.
  Sometimes, non-intervention, a lack of caring, is as terrible and the results as grim, as the acts of the most vile of evil beings.

  Thus, we have decided to intervene.
  We have decided to impose our will upon you.
  We have decided to restrain you from destroying yourselves, and leaving a legacy that will menace the other Spheres for millennia to come.

  We will declare war against you, if you will not agree to our terms.

  We do not particularly wish to carry on war against you.
  However, we WILL carry on war against you, if you refuse our terms.

  If in this you see tyranny and horror, then we pity you, for the tyranny and horror, is within you, and that is why we war against you - to crush that tyranny.
  Why do you think the (untranslatable - he is referring to the Mists) have Touched you, have come for you, have nearly claimed you?

  As for our laws ...

  We permit diversity among our subjects.
  Our subjects are permitted to live apart from us, in their own societies, comfortable among their own kind - or comfortable amongst many kinds.
  Our subjects are permitted to carry out their desires, fulfill their dreams, accomplish the goals they seek in life.
  Our subjects may choose to access all of our science and knowledge, subject to our approval, for their own protection.
  Our subjects are free to intermingle with us, if they so desire, and they are treated with the respect and dignity due to them.
  If some of our subjects behave poorly, they are not accorded respect and dignity, for it is not deserved.

  Our subjects enjoy a life of immortality, free of sickness and disease, free of debilitating age.
  Our subjects may choose to lay themselves down, and peacefully pass Beyond.
  Our subjects may choose to explore the countless avenues of Science, to grow eternally in the infinite search for the ultimate realities of the Multiverse, to engage themselves in the infinite mysteries of the greatest force of all - Magic.
  Our subjects are free to love, free to feel, free to live, in a society where Science and Magic have granted true choice.

  However, our subjects are not free to kill.
  They are not permitted to commit murder.
  We do not tolerate rape and other such grim crimes of hatred, harm, and brutality.
  We do not allow our subjects to force their ways on our other subjects.
  We do not permit theft ... we do not believe that ownership is nine tenths of the law.
  We do not permit corruption.  If our subjects must pursue petty feuds and hatreds, if they must select biased judges and officials, if they must enforce their local laws one way for one people, and another way for another people, then that is where we step in.
  We do not permit racial war.  We are not sympathetic to those who state other races must be destroyed simply because of what they are - your elves and drow, for example, would not be allowed to assail each other under our rule.
  We do not permit religions that espouse hate, harm to others, destruction, murder, oppression, or religions that openly espouse evil and the dark.

  You have asked concerning our laws.
  Our laws are not the laws of your Angels.
  If you viewed us as Angels, you are in for a disappointment - we are quite mortal, like you.

  We do not believe that evil, darkness, should be tolerated.
  We do not condone it in our society.
  We do not condone it in ourselves.
  We DO recognize it for what it is.  We appreciate it's power, and it's danger.

  We urge you to accept our terms.
  I have explained that we are obligated by our ethics to protect you.
  I have explained that we are obligated by our ethics to protect others from you.

  We follow our ethics, and they demand that we deal with you, and restrain you.
  We will not back away from those ethics, and we will not shirk what they require of us.

  If that means war, then we will conduct war.

  You will not be permitted to destroy yourselves, or threaten others, or leave a legacy of danger to the Spheres.


----------



## Creamsteak

> We appreciate the monuments you have created with your magic and your science.
> The Penumbral Hub. The Mana Fortress. The Hive Cluster. The great cities of the United Commonwealth.




Wait one second? You scried into my private room. You looked at my plans? Those are mine, and by knowing them you have stolen them.

Does your kind appologise for such actions? If so, I do not argue that I want to keep 10th and 11th level magic. Elves are an old race, and we know the truth you talk of. The consistent fight for greater magic and weapons should be stopped. And you promise that when it is time and we have earned it, we can research it again. I have no problem with your philosophy, if you apologise for stealing my ideas.


----------



## The Forsaken One

You will not be permitted to destroy yourselves?

LOL and WHO the hell do you think you are to not even let us decide our own fate?

You may contain us in our spheres, sure you may and prevent the alliance of dread to hurt even more worlds.

But never ever will I allow you to judge and control my own fate. I will make my fate myself. I want to be destroyed I shall be, if I want to destroy I will.

I will not tollerate such tyrrany and controll over our own fates.

I say that you leave these spheres and protect those who you are sworn to but stay out of our affaires. 

Those who attacked the other spheres should be punished, not those who serve creation and life.

Now go please and contain this part of the multiverse if you wish but I shall not be controlled and have my fate decided by you.

I wil return to my worlds and I shall rebuild them in my way. They shall prosper and be grand but not ever shall I let you take away the controll over myself and those who I have taken in my care.

I serve none but myself, now be gone meddlers and fight your own wars. It seems to me that you have your hands full without us. 

Leave us to our own fate, that we can make ourselves and you make yours.

Live for the Swarm!~


----------



## Serpenteye

"Life is struggle, that is a universal fact. Greatness can only be acheived by overcoming challenges, that is the fundament of all growth and power." (the God Emperor is referring to the experience point system of DnD- a basic law of nature in the DnD universe) "By placing us under your guardianship you are stealing our challenges, lessening our potential for growth and diminishing the greatness of the multiverse. That is a crime far greater than any of the murders committed by the Alliance of Dread, for those killed by them can be brought back to life but the stagnation you are trying to enforce will last forever.  You claim our actions are destructive, you say that we are children and criminals, dealing with powers beyond our comprehension, but you are greater fools than we are and your crimes will be far more devastating than anything we could do. Are you truly too blind to the nature of reality to understand this, mortal?

I detest repeating myself but I say this once again. Leave.

We can take care of the Alliance of Dread, we can overcome our own challenges and clean up our own mess. You are neither needed nor welcome here."


----------



## Mr. Draco

_You speak wise words Taraakian, yet there are problems inherent in your ideas.  Firstly, there has only been two wars that were initiated by the Union of Worlds.  That was a war to reclaim territories that had gone up in revolt.  The second was a war to purge the great evil that was acererak.  Beyond those two, which were very short, and caused not nearly the loss of life that others have, the Union of Worlds has sought peace.  We held the peace conference at Jalpa, until it was interrupted.  We began construction on the city of peace as outlined in the vision of the angels.  We are the only faction of Oerth, Toril, Athas, or Mystrara to have openly and honestly announced our intentions and military capability.  We were the first of the factions that have called for a universal non-agression pact.

Taraakian, (sheathing his sword) let me propose a different offer to you.  Have your empire assist us in the destruction, or conversion, of the legion of dread.  Then I will promise you, and many others would be willing to do so also, that never again shall we lift weapons against each other in agression.  Never again shall our legions of mages begin their castings to kill or imprison.  Taraakian, you do not need to take our freedom, you just need to take away the catalysts for destruction._


----------



## Uvenelei

Aurican, having observed the speeches with saying a word, steps forward.

"Ambassador, I agree with the vast majority of what you have said. It has become all too obvious that we cannot properly control the use of the weapons we have at our disposal. Of all the creatures that reside on our worlds, only a few have the wisdom needed to do this, and others that are capable of that wisdom would throw it to the side the moment they received it. By no means do I believe myself in possession of such wisdom."

"I agree to your terms. I accept your help and your rule." Aurican turns then to those members of the OA that oppose the Taraakians. "I am sorry, my friends, but a safe life for my people is more important than a free life."


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

(True to my perspective of you Mr. Draco, the attacks will not be called off unless I am convinced otherwise-first you ask me to halt them and now you ask the taraakian to help you destroy us...I expected no less...)


----------



## Tokiwong

_Iuz listens but seems distracted... being a deity he is in many places at once... the brunt of his efforts... focused on creating the world in the sub-dimension for his people to flourish and escape the pain of this universe... Talindra is focused on the Taarakian's words... more so then her husband...._

*OOC:* How goes the world building project by the way... anywhere near completeion... the Corrupted Forces are defending me at Defense 6 and the Eternal Empire is continuing to build without stopping... Heavy Metal Taarakians... cool


----------



## Tokiwong

_Iuz finally takes the time to rise from his position, “I am sure ambassador of the Taraakian Empire that you know who I am, and what I have done.  I will not sway you with pretty words.  I will speak the truth of my actions…”

“I have said many times before that I have brought death and misery on a large scale to this world, actions that I have worked to rectify, but I accept wholeheartedly the villain within me.  I do not hide from it, I accept who I am.  I am Iuz, Master of the Glowing Darkness… son of Grazzt, I was born with a dark legacy…”

Iuz paused for a slight moment, “I live up to that legacy a thousand times over, but recent times have increased our ability to wage war and destroy whole peoples… which has given me pause to reflect.  What is it that we fight for?  Land, then why do we destroy it… for our people… we condemn them to death in our petty wars… for an ideal… we crush all vestiges of foreign ideology under the wavering boot of justice and righteousness.”

“In my reflection I saw a different path, not good… nor evil… but life.  I have created life, and work ever still to create more life,” he waves a hand and vision of a world forms before the leaders and the Taraakian, a blue and green world.

“This is the legacy I wish to leave behind, a place for my people to live and explore this life in peace.  It has come to my attention that all this world… no this universe cares for is to kill.  Kill for love, peace, and good… Kill for evil… selfishness… land.  But the urge remains, the cycle will not end… even your words are laced with the venom of bloodshed.  You kill one man, and another shall rise to avenge him.  Peace by the sword is a false peace.  A lull between the bloodshed, a simple frailty of peace that will shatter at the first hint of anger; can you change this?  I doubt any can, not man, beast, god, nor any power can change this.  Why is this so, because we as individuals can choose our path,” Iuz says with a wave of his hand, “we can choose our fate.  We choose to kill, we choose to live, and we can choose peace.”

“But one must first accept peace, I have accepted it, and have yet to raise a hand against my attackers… I defend myself because I know there are some who choose to kill, and I will not let my people suffer needlessly…  I shall bring them the gift of Chorazin, a world where they may live free from this wholesale suffering and slaughter… that will be my final selfish act… to make my people happy… and free… a world where they can choose to live in peace… and seek the true beauty of the Glowing Darkness… if you wish to destroy me then do so.  But I speak spare my people, I have grown old, and I wish for this life to have meaning, even as a divine being, I still seek to leave my legacy for my people.   I have spoken my piece… I choose no aggression against you.  I have not chosen any aggression with anyone.  I seek to live,” Iuz concludes his speech… and sits._


----------



## 'o Skoteinos

KRIS, zuiger, neem die friggin' vrede!!! je gaat geen oorlog voeren. je bent veel te ing passief. gebruik je dromen OF accepteer die vrede, zelfs al moet je door de knieeen, maar denk gvd eens na man! je krijgt je spheres, je houdt je hivemind wat the f wil je nog meer? dit is het beste bod wat je gaat krijgen. neem het...

(ik heb geen msn, mailen duurt te lang, dus zo maar...)


----------



## Melkor Lord Of ALL!

OOC: Okay I am back! What a mess! Edena, I didn`t want to attack United Commonwealth, but nevermind, now Shade shall stay with Alliance of Dread.

Edena, you remember my posts about sending agents to the past, to obtain 12th level magic from Karsus? Was it succesful?


----------



## 'o Skoteinos

Taraakian, we have accepted your laws, laws which seem fair and just, but can you return our people from Ravenloft? Can you protect us from the Red Goo, from the Mists and from other powers who seek our destruction?

Please, save Mystrara, save my people and try to safe as many of these people as you can...I beg you, safe us all from Ravenloft...


----------



## The Forsaken One

Rom, ik ga eerst es effe kijken wat er allemaal te halen valt en wie wat allemaal gaat doen en hoe het ontvouwt.

Ben benieuwd, toegeven aan de gasten is beetje definitief dus ik ben efe opstandig aanhet doen.. merken het zo wel wat er gaat gebeuren... terug erop komen kan altijd.. naja nog wel een x....

Ennuh.. dromen werken niet tegen 12th zoals je had kunnen lezen.


----------



## William Ronald

*EDENA, PLEASE CHECK YOUR MAIL.   I have composed a reply based on what I read late last night.  I want your input on it, as Hazen has asked the Angels to help him.  (I want to know if the speech meets the high standards of an Angel.  This is a heck of a role playing challenge, but an enjoyable one.  Some of my concerns have been addressed, but I believe the speech stlll has relevant elements.  *

Hazen bows low before the Ambassador. 

"You are truly a kind and loving people.  I applaud your decision to save billions of lives and allow our people to live.  I have hoped someone would take action, even if it was to stand down and not attack.  I feared for the fate of worlds."


"However, you seem to decree the same fate for all, regardless of their actions."

"I ask you to consider our actions.  The Oerth Alliance and its allies have turned aside from the path of destruction.  Have we disappointed you so greatly that we and the UC of Toril are viewed the same as the Alliance of Dread.  I have heard the warnings and issued them.  I have continued when reason told me there was no hope left.  Yet I have never abandoned hope."

"I understand the actions of Angelika and Aurican as well as those of Kalanyr and Siobhan.  Should the former be preserved and the latter destroyed?  There is an alternative, to join with those who would fight the Alliance of Dread.  There may be other battles, but I would prefer to stand with you as an ally not as a subject.  I believe that political arrangements should be entered into voluntarily. Do some of us deserve freedom?

"I love your people's compassion, it is to your credit.  However, I must ask if there are other alternatives.  Not all of us want the destruction of our worlds or power at any price.  I would willingly die to save Oerth, Athas, Krynn, Mystara, Toril and the other threatened worlds."

"Are all of us equally guilty?  This seems to be implied by the decision to treat us all equally.  I ask that we be judged individually."

"I know that you are in pain, and I fear for you.  Yes, you do have an obligation to protect your allies.  I understand this, as I would be dead without my allies.  Are their not other alternatives?  I cannot see the sense of a war between the Taraakians and Lord Kalanyr and Siobhan.  Such a war would be a tragedy."

"Before you just spoke, I prepared a response to your government's decision.  I am not sure if it is still relevant.  I know you seek to preserve life, but are all of us truly the same as the worst of us?"

"Do you wish to hear the speech?  You have answered some  of its concerns but I am still concerned.  For all of us, including the Taraakian people.


----------



## Melkor Lord Of ALL!

Posted by Edena:



> However, our subjects are not free to kill.
> They are not permitted to commit murder.
> We do not tolerate rape and other such grim crimes of hatred, harm, and brutality.
> We do not allow our subjects to force their ways on our other subjects.
> We do not permit theft ... we do not believe that ownership is nine tenths of the law.
> We do not permit corruption. If our subjects must pursue petty feuds and hatreds, if they must select biased judges and officials, if they must enforce their local laws one way for one people, and another way for another people, then that is where we step in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Melkor seems to be bored by this speech:
> 
> -Well, it seems we might have a problem here, for I DO enjoy all these things not permitted by your law, things  thare nothing but abstract concepts, created so those like you can be sure of their rightousness. For there is no abstract morality that makes you right Mr Taarakian, only certain points of view, everything that matters is POWER, for those that posess it can force their beliefs upon others, weaker than themselves. Tell me, do you believe, like our deluded friend Hazen, that there is a single omnipotent, all-powerful being that is "Good"? I find this theory laughable, for even if such a being exists, wouldn`t it be completely alien to us and our concepts of morality? But there is a force in the mulitiverse that will claim supremacy upon all- The Eternal Void, that shall take everything, sooner or later, this is the only power that I consider to be superior upon myself. But while waiting for Entropy to claim me, I intend to have FUN, I want to see my enemies suffer, I want to see their pain, to hear their screams, I want them to submit to my WILL, willingly or not. If I fail in doing this... let it be, at least I will try to make as many of them as possible embrace oblivion alonside myself.
> So, do you have anything to add, Mr Ambassador, or shall I return to my Domain, to do things that you dislike so much, or will you try to make me stay?


----------



## Black Omega

Siobhan casts a weak smile over to Zelda and Auricon.  The little fae offering a slight nod to the two before she speaks "Auricon, you have nothing to apologize for.  We follow the path of freedom.  You must make the choice you think best for your people.  As must we.  Freedom sometimes means even friends disagree.  I can not hold that against you."

Then Siobhan turns her fiery gaze to the Taraakian and she stands as tall as the little fae can manage.  

"I've heard what you have to say.  And there is much truth in it.  A great tragedy was taking place.  A great war between the OA and many others against those who had been killing and tainting so many worlds.  We might very well have destroyed each other.  We still might.  But if that did happen, it would have happened because we would not surrender to the fiends committing these atrocities.  It would have happened because we thought stopping what the Dread Alliance is doing is worth dying for.  You can not speak of this place as one people." Siobhan states firmly.

"We are not.  -We- did not destroy your friends and allies.  -We- ddi not destroy a hundred worlds.  We've been fighting to stop guilty of these great crimes.  We did not embrace the red goo, though others did.  We have not changed reality, we have not corrupted the minds of others to force them into our service.  We fought against that, and we argued against it.  Look into my mind and you can see this is true."

"I pledge we will not attack you.  Our war is against the Dread Alliance and they alone.  When that is done we are content to retire to our own lands.  We have a forest to replenish.  We have a new Highfolk to build, a living city among the trees.  We desire peace, freedom, and nothing more.  If we were the type to simply give in and surrender our freedom rather than face attack, we would not still be here.  We would have been destroyed long ago.  We fought Vecna because it was right.  We fought Melkor because it had to be done.  We fight to Dread Alliance for the same reason.  We desire only peace with you.  But if you attack us, we will defend our freedom.  You said "If we turn our backs on you, and you destroy yourselves, your blood is on our hands, and we will never be free of it. "  If you invade us..try to conquer us, our blood will still be on your hands.  Do what you must, um..I'm sorry, I'm afraid I don't know your name.  Do what you must, Taraakian.  If war with you is the price we must pay for the defeat of the Dread Alliance, we will pay it.  If there is anyway a war with you can be avoided, aside from abject submission, then I'm willing to listen."  

Then Siobhan steps aside, taking Kalanyr's hand in her's as she lets Hazen speak.


----------



## Spoof

Alzem listens to the laws of the off worlders.  They are the same laws as those that were enforced on Hope Isle.

“Yes, my people and I will agree to your terms.  What you propose is no different than the UC of Toril.  All countries were allowed to rule themselves but still had to answer to the UC for their actions and universial laws.  

As for removing our magic and technology while that is a hars term we will agree.  While we have done great wonders with our magic, during the last war we were tempted to use it to destroy our enemies, but in the end we did not.  

I have only one condition.  Restore my Isle on Toril to how it was before it was destroyed, allow us to use our magic to strengenthen and protect our lands before we give them up.  

That is my one condition.  I also ask that in time grant us the right to use our magic again.”

Alzem will stand and wait for the answer

To all the other here:

“What has been proposed is no different than what you have enforced upon your people.  Hazen do you allow your people to kill each other?  Aloow gangs to fight for turf and control in your lands.  Do you enforce you people treat all fairly?  This is no more than the Taraakian  will do.  The only difference is nolonger will you be the ultimate ruler.  You will have to answer to someone for your actions, and the actions of your people.”


----------



## Spoof

*Double post *

(deleted)


----------



## Kalanyr

" Alzem, I see that we stand differently on this, I expected no less. Your choice is your own. I think your reason for accepting their proposition is perhaps one of my own reasons for rejecting it, they come here and they offer to enforce upon us what we already do  and in return for making us do as we already do, they will take from us, our freedom of choice. I certainly do not expect others to see it my way. It was good working with you all, members of the Alliance of Oerth and may your paths be well-lit and the grace of the Light be with you. They tell us that under their rule the elves and drow will not wage war on each other, but I doubt that such a war would occur even now. I will make no move against you unless you strike those I hold dear first, even if in time it becomes necessary for you to destroy us, then such is the way. Your choices are always your own and you have made the choice you believe best. 

As one other has said, peace by point of the sword is not true peace, the peace of fear is simply time for hatred to fester. Behold what happened after the Mists came, there was peace, a peace of fear and while we held this peace, the Hellmaster bred his puddings and the Eternal Union spread their balls of hatred far and wide. Perhaps such physical acts will not be permitted by the Militant Fair, but such a mentality they cannot prevent, unless they are worse than I believe them to be. "


----------



## zouron

*ponders if edena will make a statement for zouron the dark, if so can't wait hehe*


----------



## Anabstercorian

*I... concede, Taraakian.*

<< Taraakian.  In my life, I have stood for many things.  I have stood for freedom, I have stood for war, I have stood for murder, I have stood for tyranny.  I have stood for many things.  I think I must now stand for good sense.  Taraakian, you are right.  In my power-mad desire for righteous victory I have discarded that which I stand for above all - My people.  I concede to your wisdom. >>

<< I give myself, and my people, in to your Empire.  Do with me as you will, but I will see my people peacefully integrated in to your Star Empire. >> He chuckles good naturedly. << So that we might one day rule it, of course. >>

*<< Taraakian, I will support your endeavors to peacefully integrate this crystal sphere, and all neighboring crystal spheres, in to your empire.  I will support your endeavors to pacify those who strike out against you out of sheer malicious intent or desire for absolute freedom.  I will support you in damn near anything you cook up.  My only demands are that my people retain their dignity and rights and I get to keep the Staff. >>*

<< Is this acceptable? >>


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*Anabstercorian's reply from the other thread*

((I am copying Anabstercorian's post over to this thread))

  Anabstercorian

  I... concede, Taraakian. 

  << Taraakian. In my life, I have stood for many things. I have stood for freedom, I have stood for war, I have stood for murder, I have stood for tyranny. I have stood for many things. I think I must now stand for good sense. Taraakian, you are right. In my power-mad desire for righteous victory I have discarded that which I stand for above all - My people. I concede to your wisdom. >> 

  << I give myself, and my people, in to your Empire. Do with me as you will, but I will see my people peacefully integrated in to your Star Empire. >> He chuckles good naturedly. << So that we might one day rule it, of course. >> 

  << Taraakian, I will support your endeavors to peacefully integrate this crystal sphere, and all neighboring crystal spheres, in to your empire. I will support your endeavors to pacify those who strike out against you out of sheer malicious intent or desire for absolute freedom.
  I will support you in damn near anything you cook up. My only demands are that my people retain their dignity and rights and I get to keep the Staff. >> 

  << Is this acceptable? >>


   ANSWER:

  The taraakian regards Anabstercorian solemnly, and communicates:

  You will not be allowed to retain the True Staff of Ancient Penumbra.
  Not, at least, initially.
  If, later, we judge that you are trustworthy to wield it, it will be returned to you.

  We regret the necessity of this seizure, but it is necessary.
  We will remove all artifacts and relics, and all magic of 10th and 11th rank, and all psionic powers of that magnitude.
  We must, at least initially, do this.

  We will return the Gift of Magic to you, as you grow and learn.
  We will return the gift of psionics to you, as you learn true mastery and true strength.


----------



## William Ronald

*A call for honesty, self examination, and compromise*

Now, concerning the Angels: 

Think of Hansel and Gretel, for starters. 

Angels make all their judgements from a perspective that is unique to Angels. There is no equivalent in the world of mortals. 
This perspective emphasizes love, compassion, mercy, understanding, pity, mercy, over all other things. 
Indeed, it could be said that Angels are love, compassion, and mercy incarnate. 

Angels see hypocrisy for what it is. No exceptions. 
It is impossible to hide the truth of one's actions from an Angel - doubletalk, speeches, excuses, rationalizations, and justifications do not impress or fool Angels. 
The fears, hatreds, hopes, joys - all the emotions of mortals, are opening reading for Angels. 

Angels VERY GREATLY enjoy seeing people experiencing happiness, joy, ecstasy, love, pleasure in any form, delight, achievement, fulfillment, accomplishment, peace with themselves, peace with others. 

Angels experience severe pain, when they feel hatred, anger, fear, pain, or they are confronted with death, murder, war, or plans to cause any of these things. 

Angels, cannot block out these feelings - their empathy for mortals cannot be shut off. 
They can endure the feelings, but they cannot refuse to feel them. 

The Angels are here because they were summoned by the pleas of the people of Hope Isle, to rescue them from the madness that was destroying Toril in the 2nd IR. 
The Angels were drawn by that plea for help, and choose not to refuse it. 
The Angels have attempted to protect Hope Isle ever since then. 
That is why they helped the Border Guard of Realmspace. 

Here are things you should not ever do, with the Angels: 

Have them speak very often. 
Have them speak when a matter is not crucially important. 
Have them EVER attempt - by force, diplomacy, talk, or any means - to cause someone to have a certain opinion, or to change someone's opinion, or to change someone's plans, or to otherwise interfere in what someone thinks, wants, or does. 
Have them EVER behave in a belligerent, aggressive way. 
Have them EVER threaten anyone, for ANY reason. 
Have them ever be discourteous or anyone. 
Have them ever behave badly, in the general sense of the word. 
Make them into warmongers. 
Take them into battle without a VERY good reason. 
Take them into battle often at all. 
Base their actions upon fear, hate, or anger (although they do become angry, they do not act based on anger.) 

Angels are beyond the comprehension of mortals. 
They are above mortals. 
This is not an ordinary, mundane force you have, Kalanyr. 
These are beings of Supreme Good, and they should be played accordingly. 

They can, and will, launch 11th level attacks, Duel with 11th Level Powers. 
They will attempt to prevent Greyspace from sliding into Ravenloft. 
They will attempt to stop Phibrizzo from what he is doing.

I had to take time to consider my reply, and keep to the standards that Hazen upholds.  I needed to bring in some history of Oerth and Krynn.

Hazen inhales deeply, seeking the center of his being and the Divine Powers he honors, Rao and the Eternal.  He strove to find words that would be true and fair, to all.  He prayed for strength, wisdom, and the words to convey his thoughts.  He prays that the Angels will stand with him, and that his words will ring out to the peoples of the Taraakian Empire, Oerth, Toril, Athas, Mystara, Krynn and beyond.  He prayed for Rao and the Eternal to help him reach wounded hearts.  He feared for what he saw the Taraakians becoming.  He looks fully into the eyes of the Taraakians, hoping that he is looking into the eyes of all their people.

“I have heard many words that are true here.  You will receive my answer shortly.”

“Long ago, when the Empire of Aerdi expanded West, it meet the Archclercy of Voll.   We chose to enter vassalage with the Viceroyalty of Ferrond.  We believed that by joining the Empire of Aerdi, we could help bring them to a greater state of goodness.  When Aerdi fell into evil, we opposed them and left.”

“On Krynn, Istar was once a great power.  However, its leaders eventually saw itself as the sole source of goodness.  They eliminated Towers of Sorcery, fearing the power of wizards.  They feared all unlike them, and the King Priest of Istar contemplated the genocide of the dwarven and elven peoples.  They were not under his rule, so surely they could not have been good.  Never mind that they shared the same faith.”


“ A knight, Lord Soth, had the power to stop the Priest King, but chose to fall into his own hate and lusts. The Gods of Krynn destroyed Istar in a cataclysm.  Why?  To stop a man who had slipped from righteousness to self righteouness from inflicting his will on a world.  To stop a man, who knew better, from becoming a murdering tyrant.”

“On Earth, a sect called the Puritans fled their land for fear of religious persecution.  They arrived in a new land, chased off or slew the inhabitants, and persecuted those of other similar faiths.  Indeed, they held witch trials where people were accused of sins – on false evidence – and murdered.  Yet they considered themselves good, and were indeed good to members of their community – who complied utterly with their wishes.  Yet in their tyranny, they opposed the core beliefs of their god.  Were he among them, I believe that they would have killed Him.”

“Similarly, there have been those of all faiths who have thought themselves intrinsically holier than their brothers.  Some have even called those who worshipped the same God in a slightly different way clowns --- and worse.”

“The greatest danger that we face is not some hideous monster, or even the Death Machines.   The Dark Powers reside in us all, the embodiment of the evil impulses that we all must resist and reject.  They can call out in many ways.  Anger,  Hate.  Pride.”


“In pride, there is a great danger.  The righteous must especially watch for a danger.  Self-righteousness.  The belief that we are good not because of what we do but because of who we are.  That we are intrinsically better than others, and our opinions must be more valuable.  That perhaps we alone should have opinions.”

“The Angels, servants of the Most High, came to Toril and Oerth because good people called on them.  In their wisdom and goodness, they gave the Kevellond League and the Emerald Order 11th level magics.  The Emerald Order still possesses them.  Do your wisdom and goodness exceed that of the Angels in that you believe the Emerald Order and its leader must be stripped of such power because they are dangerous children.  I believe their leader Angelika  is accepting your offer to save the lives of her people.  She is truly a mature adult,  a woman of remarkable wisdom, courage, and dignity.  Yet you refer to her as child.”

Hazen shakes his head sadly and inhales.

“Were the Angels wrong in the trust they placed in my people and in myself?  I have been honored by them in more ways than I can express.  If my ambassador arrived, you know the history of the worlds involved here.  You know it from my own words.  Is your wisdom and holiness greater than theirs?  I am not being sarcastic; it is possible that you have had a direct revelation from the Eternal. However, I am not aware of any such insight being granted unto you.   If you truly possess such wisdom, you must share it with others.  Not force it upon others – so much evil has been caused by those who would force a faith on others – but by making it none.  I am willing to concede the possibility that you may have had a revelation of great import.  However, I am not aware of it.”

“It is far more likely that what the Angels feared has happened:  in your anger and grief, you have abandoned the principles of righteousness for self righteousness.  In doing so, you harm the Taraakian Empire far more than the death machines or the Green Gem.  For you risk the descent into evil, justifying the domination of worlds. The other worlds of your empire entered into them willingly. Now you may take the first steps down a path of tyranny.  Perhaps the next set of worlds you acquire will be for their own protection.  The next set of that may merely be because they have resources which you need and you can help their people.  The set after that may merely be claimed because they are useful and you deserve them, being a just and good people”

“Before I truly answer you, I must say this is a test.  Of yourselves and the values I have heard that you espouse. Who are you? What do you want? What do you believe? Where are you going? Why are you here? Who do you serve and whom do you trust?”

“A tyrant who justifies his actions behinds fair words is as much a tyrant as one who does not use fair words.  I asked for assistance, true.  However, I thought I was calling on allies, whom the Angels have praised.  I thought that you were likely a people who were enlightened, servants of the Most High of your free will.  Yet, one must ask do you serve the Most High or your own pride.”

“I do not stand with the Alliance of Dread.  In their hate, they claim their chaos is freedom. Yet freedom involves choices.  Their will would make the multiverse an orderly place of constant entropy.  There would be the order they create: a simple order, the order of entropy and oblivion.  They truly must fear the diversity of creation to wish to make everything the same.  In doing so, you reject the gods of good and the Most Holy.  If diversity of form and opinion was not good, why would the most High permit it to exist.”

“A wise man offered Kalanyr this advice when the Angels decided to stand by his people.:

Angels make all their judgements from a perspective that is unique to Angels. There is no equivalent in the world of mortals. 
This perspective emphasizes love, compassion, mercy, understanding, pity, mercy, over all other things. 
Indeed, it could be said that Angels are love, compassion, and mercy incarnate. 

Angels see hypocrisy for what it is. No exceptions. 
It is impossible to hide the truth of one's actions from an Angel - doubletalk, speeches, excuses, rationalizations, and justifications do not impress or fool Angels. 
The fears, hatreds, hopes, joys - all the emotions of mortals, are opening reading for Angels. 

Angels VERY GREATLY enjoy seeing people experiencing happiness, joy, ecstasy, love, pleasure in any form, delight, achievement, fulfillment, accomplishment, peace with themselves, peace with others. 

Angels experience severe pain, when they feel hatred, anger, fear, pain, or they are confronted with death, murder, war, or plans to cause any of these things. 

Angels, cannot block out these feelings - their empathy for mortals cannot be shut off. 
They can endure the feelings, but they cannot refuse to feel them. 

The Angels are here because they were summoned by the pleas of the people of Hope Isle, to rescue them from the madness that was destroying Toril in the 2nd IR. 
The Angels were drawn by that plea for help, and choose not to refuse it. 
The Angels have attempted to protect Hope Isle ever since then. 
That is why they helped the Border Guard of Realmspace. 

Here are things you should not ever do, with the Angels: 

Have them speak very often. 
Have them speak when a matter is not crucially important. 
Have them EVER attempt - by force, diplomacy, talk, or any means - to cause someone to have a certain opinion, or to change someone's opinion, or to change someone's plans, or to otherwise interfere in what someone thinks, wants, or does. 
Have them EVER behave in a belligerent, aggressive way. 
Have them EVER threaten anyone, for ANY reason. 
Have them ever be discourteous or anyone. 
Have them ever behave badly, in the general sense of the word. 
Make them into warmongers. 
Take them into battle without a VERY good reason. 
Take them into battle often at all. 
Base their actions upon fear, hate, or anger (although they do become angry, they do not act based on anger.) 

Angels are beyond the comprehension of mortals. 
They are above mortals. 
This is not an ordinary, mundane force you have, Kalanyr. 
These are beings of Supreme Good.”

“Do you yourselves live up to this high standard?  The Angels, servants of the Most High, do.  They have learned that even they must guard against self-righteousness, the belief that their will is supreme. Even Angels have fallen to pride and self righteousness.”  Hazen says the last sentence with a profound sense of sorrow and loss, tears streaming down his face.

“Your pain and grief is great.  Many have been murdered on many worlds by the Alliance of Dread.  The Oerth Alliance and its allies have sacrificed greatly to stop them.  Yet you call us children. Perhaps our lives are, in your view, worth less than yours. So the brave men and women, who died to stop the Red Waste, died for nothing in your view. They were perhaps brave children, but children still.  If this is what you think, then I truly pity you.  You are falling to darkness.”

“The Eternal knows you and loves you despite your sins.  Repentance is always ready to an open heart.  You are loved more than you know.  All of us, including those you deem children, have the potential for infinite goodness, infinite love, and self-sacrifice.   Reject your anger and your pride.  Open yourself to understanding, love, wisdom and forgiveness.  You have the potential to rise above your anger and hate.”

“The Angels allow mortals and all beings the freedom of choice, to make their own destiny.  You call on us to surrender our peoples and worlds.  When I heard of the attack on other worlds, I swore to stop them.  I swore if it took millennia to heal these worlds we would do so.  Yet you do not offer us a choice to remain free and sovereign.  Instead, you seek to deny our freedom, even those who have fought the Alliance of Dread.  Our efforts, by your actions, are rendered meaningless.  Therefore, you seem to have become enemies of freedom. How is this good?”

“If your demands are not met, you say that you will change culture and even race to comply with your vision?  How is this different in action from those who were merged against their will with Red Goo.  Good is about freedom of choice, compassion, love, forgiveness, and understanding.  Good is not merely about intent, but actions.   Your actions seem to contradict the values you espouse.”

“In giving all of Oerth, Toril, Athas, Mystara, and Krynn the same sentence, for it is not a choice but a sentence, you cast all into the same manner.  You are saying there is no difference between the Black Brotherhood and the Emerald Order.  Do you also intend to judge the Angels of the Seventh Heavens as well?  Will you alter their form and being if they do not do as you wish? If so, you have left the path of goodness and wisdom.  We are all akin in the great family of being, mortal or immortal, touched by the Eternal with the potential for infinite love, infinite forgiveness and infinite goodness.   Embrace the Eternal. ”

“I now ask that my brethren, the Angels of the Seventh Heaven to state why they journeyed to Toril to save it at the prayers of Ian Payne.  I ask the servants of the Most High to tell why they came to Oerth.   I ask you to listen to them, and their words of love, forgiveness, and understanding.”

“I may have misjudged you.  If so, I ask you to offer me words and deeds to prove me wrong.  I am capable of error, all save One can make errors.”

“Yet I fear you have left the path of goodness and wisdom by seeking conquest where a call for aid was sought.  I fear that the Taraakians face the same danger that the Priest King of Istar faced: the trap of self righteousness.”

“I will not attack you, and I will oppose the Alliance of Dread and their allies.  Yet, I do not feel that you have offered a sufficient explanation of yourselves.   I thought your words might be a test for those you summoned.  It is a test of yourselves, and the values that the Taraakians are said to hold.  I forgive you for your harsh words.  I love you despite your ultimatum.  Yet, you must ask yourselves if your actions comply with the values of goodness and righteousness.”

“I have treated others with compassion and dignity. Some would say I restored the daughter of the God Emperor of the Union to secure his loyalty.  I did not.  I did it to help a wounded soul who mourned someone he loved.  I did it to help a lost soul who wanted to be reunited with the father she loves and has always loved.  I expect no reward from this action.  It was a selfless act, an act of compassion.  It was an act that I thought that an enlightened people would understand although it was not done with any thought of you.  Is this an act that the Taraakians would take?”

“If you conquer us by force or force our surrender with threats, then this child will grow up in a world ruled by tyrants.  I believe the phrase is benevolent dictator.”

“The choice is yours.  Kalanyr and I have asked for your help, as allies.  Yet you seem to wish to be conquerors.  If this is the Taraakians chose the path of conquest, they become no different than those they oppose.  I am willing to forgive you, for I love you despite yourselves and the Eternal loves you.  All of us are the children of the Eternal, the Most High, or none of us are.  We must chose if we honor the values of freedom, love, compassion, mercy, understanding, and goodness – the values of the Eternal, the values of my own faith.  In rejecting them, you imperil your immortal souls.  For your sake, I ask that you reconsider your words and forgiveness.  I forgive you and love you.  I would forgive you and love you if you killed me where I stand.”

“Remember that you can always repent.  Forrester can be forgiven by the Eternal.  I am prepared to forgive one who bombarded my world with fusing hydrogen.  Are you capable of less love, less forgiveness, less understanding than myself?  The goodness of the Eternal lies within each of us.  Seek it, embrace it, and ask if your actions comply with the stands of the Most Holy, the Most High.”

“Indeed all of us, on all worlds, regardless of our past can reach out for forgiveness, love, and the Eternal. You are loved. Forgiveness  and compassion beyond words is available if you seek it.  There are many paths to truth, and many guides who will walk with you on your journey.  I ask the Angels to help minister to the wounded souls of the Taraakian Empire and all worlds and peoples.  Remember, my brethren, you are loved, now and always.”



Hazen pauses.  

“That was what I was going to say before you spoke.  I now believe your motives are truly noble, but that the application of them is wrong.  There is still the danger of the slippery slope of which I spoke.  I would not want your decision to save us to lead to a situation where the Taraakian Empire is in danger of losing the values it espouses.  I was not insulting you or underestimating your danger.  Nor was I lying 

“I would request permission to attend the wedding of my friends Lord Kalanyr and Lady Siobhan. Their love is a thing of beauty that I thought the Taraakian people would honor.  I believe they should be married. Indeed, I thought Love was the foundation of Taraakian belief.”


“The Oerth Alliance would welcome your aid.  You seem to have the noblest of motivations, but there is a danger to yourself in your ultimatum.  Lady Siobhan’s points are valid.  In dealing with our worlds, you have assumed that we are all the same.  We are not.  Melkor for one believes I am a deluded fool.  However, he does not concede the possibility of a benevolent supreme Power that allows people to make their own decisions. Indeed, without free will the choice between good and evil is rendered meaningless. Perhaps such a Supreme Power would prefer meaningful choices are to be made. I believe Melkor would prefer himself as a Supreme Being.  Considering that he believes in no will or choice but his own, this is not surprising.  It is perhaps not surprising that his own people rejected him and that without the aid of ‘o Skoteinos people he will be annihilated.   Also, the latest research indicates evidence for a cyclical multiverse theory.  If true, your heat death of the multiverse will never occur. Perhaps I can refer you to the latest journals on Toril.  They are fascinating reading.”

Hazen produces copies of journals with such titles as Multiversal Physics Review and holds them out for Melkor or anyone else to accept. 

 (OOC:  As there is increasing evidence is being found by Earth physicists for a cyclical universe, so I thought I would mention this.  Also, Hazen is not being insulting, merely make an opinion.)

“So, I offer a proposal.  I propose a full alliance between the Oerth Alliance, the UC of Toril and its allies against the Alliance of Dread.  I ask your government to consider this proposal.  The ultimatum you made has dangers for yourselves, your very souls.  Surely we can try to reach a compromise.  I would seek to do so, before I give my final answer.  Yet I do not see how it would be good to conquer Lord Kalanyr and Siobhan’s people and subject them to the same terms as you would for Melkor or Phibrizzo.   I stand ready to fight the Alliance of Dread.  You have my respect and my good will.  If you had made the offer without the ultimatium, I would have been flattered.  Yet the ultimatium is a sore point for two whom I love dearly.  I cannot fight them or support any attack on them.  We have mourned too many of our dead together.”

“We may well be able to reach some compromise solution.  For example, joining the Taraakian Empire and having an opportunity to again earn our magic, psionics, and technology.  We can perhaps offer you our full assistance in trying to help the damaged worlds.  My friend Arthur MacKeppoch of Earth has a saying he is fond of quoting.  ‘There are always possibilities for new tomorrows, if we but chose to see them.’  I believe the Taraakians are acting out of love and concern.  I believe that you truly wish to save billions of lives and the remarkable cultures of many worlds.  For this loving gesture, you are to be commended.   May the Eternal make your people even wiser, nobler, and greater than they are now.”

“My allies, we can perhaps reach some compromise with them as well.  Perhaps we need to prove ourselves to them.  As we ask them to prove themselves to us.  Let us try to make a better future for us all.   Too many have died.  There must be some way that we can work together.  Much will be required from us all.  However, I fear that if we do not work together there will be no question of Oerth, of Toril, of Athas, of Mystara or of Krynn.   Our differences will have been settled by the peace of the grave.  Our peoples deserve better.  They deserve to live.  The God Emperor’s daughter and all our children deserve the chance to make a glorious destiny.”

“We are at risk of mutual annihilation.  I think we can find some way to step back from the brink.  Together we can find some way to survive.  My allies, I ask you to help find a reasonable compromise.  I ask all those represented here to do so.  Your people are precious; think of their needs in this time.   With survival, there are always possibilities.”


“I know that you are not Angels, but perhaps you can take counsel with them.  Sometimes even the wise need advice from the wise.  I would like to hear from your government on what has been said here before accepting or rejecting your offer."

"Already, Anabstercorian has accepted a limitation on his power.  Some form of compromise is possible for us with the Taraakians.  I have no doubt that one day he will again hold the Staff of Ancient Penumbra.  He loves his people and his culture dearly and has depths of goodness which he does not realize.  We all do.  We just need to see it in others and ourselves."

"Anabstercorian, accept this.  I meant to give it to you earlier."  Hazen takes out from his robes the illithid equivalent of a book.  (OOC: I forget the name of the object in the Illithiad.)  "This is an ancient text whose name in Common translates to "The best loved stories, songs, poems and jokes of the Illithid."  I believe you shall enjoy it, especially page 42."



"I eagerly anticipate your response, knowing that both our peoples can find a working solution.  Some form of compromise where each of us must give to the other.  Our worlds are fine places and well worth saving. I thank you for putting up with a rather long speech.”

OOC:  I have tried to make this speech equal to my speech at the press confefence that made such a great impression of Toril.  I have tried to give points to which the Taraakians can respond.  Based on their actions and the code of the Angels, I must believe they have fallen into the sin of self-righteousness or are at least in danger of it. I have tried not to make Hazen seem self-righteous.  I believe the Taraakians face the greatest danger we all face, false pride that states that because of who we are, we are intrinsically better than others.  Sometimes the road to hell is paved with good intentions.

The Oerth Alliance and its members ARE different from the Dread Alliance in a significant way.  Also, Hazen does have legitimate worries on the future of the Taraakians.  Empires are sometimes destroyed from within.  He is legitimately worried where there actions might lead them.

Hazen is also worried that the worlds will be destroyed utterly.

William thinks that the IR will be over if the attacks announced take place.  I think it will be over for everyone.



I added the Anabstercorian bit just now.  I consider it a personal tribute to his excellent role playing.  All of you are superb role players and have helped to make this IR a blast.


----------



## Tokiwong

*OOC:* Decent stuff long speech... good points


----------



## Kalanyr

OOC- Yep. Good speech, maybe a tad too long. Some good points.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*The Speech of the Alliance of Dread*

The Leader the Alliance of Dread (it should have been Sollir, but I guess I must speak instead) speaks up:

  Is this what you want?
  One nation, under the taraakians ... effectively, a super-sized version of the United Commonwealth of Toril?

  Do you know what the result of that will be?
  The result will be stagnation.
  The result will be weakness and decay.

  You say that war is evil, that war is destructive, that war must be stopped.

  Just how do you think these taraakians became what they are?
  If they are, indeed, such a mighty, noble, and enlightened race who bring peace and prosperity to hundreds of worlds, just how do you think they got there?

  War brings out the worst in sentient beings, but it also brings out the best.

  The Mana Fortress, was the direct result of the war being fought here, in these Spheres.
  The Penumbral Hub, was a result of the strength of Anabstercorian, and he gained that strength in war.
  The United Commonwealth of Toril was forged out of war.  It did not simply invent itself.
  Very real hardship and suffering, blood, sweat, and tears made the United Commonwealth what it was.

  If there had not been war upon Toril, the United Commonwealth would never have come into being.
  The humanoids would never have gained their extraordinary intelligence, their psionic powers.
  The Church of Toril would never have arisen, would never have thrown the great spell that turned Toril into the paradise that it is now.

  Elves and humanoids would not live in peace and harmony now on Toril - they do so because of the lessons learned in war.
  The NeoIllithid would never have come into being if war had not forced it.
  The illithid themselves, would never have come to the surface, become a productive part of the greater world, would never have shared their mighty lore with the human, demihuman, and humanoid races, if war had not forced their hand.

  Tell me this would have happened, if the peace the Chosen of Mystra were maintaining - under Elminster - had continued.
  Tell me that the elves and drow would have found peace together, on their own.  
  Tell me the aboleth would have chosen to release their slaves, mingle with the surface races.
  Tell me Larloch would have become good, would have shared his incredible lore with the mages of the surface world.

  For that matter, tell us that Acererak would have become good, if war had not forced it.  For it was war that forced it, and now you see him as a benefactor, and a bringer of knowledge and enlightenment for your peoples.

  The Cydians were the result of the Union of Oerth's efforts.
  However, if war had not forced their hand, perhaps the Union of Oerth might never have achieved the magical insights necessary to produce the Cydians, would never have gained the strength.

  You cannot have it both ways.
  If you choose peace, if you choose the peace of the taraakians, and let them dictate to you, then you throw away any and all future opportunities to grow.

  That's the end of the Penumbral Hub, for it took 10th level magic and greater to build it and maintain it.
  That's the end of the Mana Fortress.
  That's the end of the Cydians.
  That's the end of the starships of the Scro Star League.
  That's the end of the magnificent cities of the United Commonwealth - they could not exist without 10th and 11th level technomancy.

  That's the end of the creativity of the gnomes and dwarves - that creativity will be quashed.
  That's the end of the efforts of your scientists, your mages, your great men and women.

  What will you get in return?

  You will be spoon fed knowledge, bit by bit.
  Little pieces of knowledge will be fed to you, as the taraakians see fit to feed you - did they themselves not refer to us as children?
  Innovation and creativity will have no place, for it will be crushed, and we will subsist on the handouts of this race that deems itself fit to rule our fate.

  We do not pretend to be lofty, and we do not pretend to be good, but we do believe that we have a right to forge our own destiny.
  We believe that everyone in the Spheres has that right.

  We do not believe that a race of beings, no matter how noble or well-intentioned, have the right to walk in and take away self-determination from us.

  We will commit, in deed, to what we are saying now.

  We will stand down.
  We will abort all planned attacks against the Alliance of Oerth.
  We will abort all planned attacks against the Union of the Worlds.
  We will abort all planned attacks against the United Commonwealth of Toril.

  We will abort all planned attacks, period.

  We will refocus our war machine on these taraakians, who choose to pronounce themselves our parents, our judges, and our lords.
  We accept the offer of alliance from the Union of the Worlds, if they are still offering it.

  We offer a cease-fire, a truce, to the Alliance of Oerth and the Powers of Realmspace.
  We realize you will not ally with us, but we will not engage in further hostilities with you.
  Not as long as these birdpeople insist that they will have nothing less than our complete subjugation.

  We request that Melkor cease and desist from harming any of the people sent to his realm.
  The Shade still on Toril are requesting this.
  In any case, he needs their help in combatting Zouron the Dark, and without that help he will be crushed.

  The Red Army is standing down.  It will not again attack the people of Oerth, Toril, Krynn, or anyone in these Spheres.
  The Red Army will attack those who would usurp our lives and our self-determination.

  The Eternal Union, will stand against those who would tell us all what we can, and cannot, do - for all time, apparently.
  For these taraakians did not state a time limit on their occupation.
  Are we to spend thousands, or tens of thousands, of years in their velvet prison, until all creativity, all will, all strength to determine our own course, rots and withers?

  For that is what happens to slaves.
  Their will and their minds rot.

  We will not willingly submit to this fate, and we do not believe any of you should either.


----------



## Tokiwong

_Iuz sighs... "So we have come full circle... this as most other conferences has proven that we as beings cannot come together without threats of vioelnce to protect one ideal over another... choose your fates... I have no need of this..." Iuz turns to go... "I leave this in your most 'capable' hands... I have other more pressing concerns..."

Iuz leaves... Talindra follows._


----------



## Creamsteak

Sanctus Punitor looks at the "bad guys,"

"Shut up, you damnable useless thugs. What the hell makes you think we need power if we stop fighting? If the whole damn planet stagnates from lack of war, then at least you didn't get your wretched hands all over my family. There are OTHER PEOPLE than the fighters and sorcerors. There are peasants, commoners, farmers, and the like that are "weak" by your standards. They deserve the same damn respect that I do."

"You say one more bad thing about "weak" people and I will have to cast a flesh to stone spell on myself just to calm down. They are twice as brave as you, because they don't need strength to be significant."

Sanctus looks at the whole crowd for a second, then falls to his knees, using his sword as a crutch... he then coughs blood, blackened and decayed blood.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*The taraakian's response to Hazen*

Being rebuked by an Angel is not something that happens to you every day.
  It is the kind of thing that, if it happens, you do not ever forget - it is as life altering an experience as barely surviving a terrible accident.

  The taraakian is only an ordinary, mortal being, even if he has learned great knowledge and Magic.

  Now, he staggers back, stunned, as he is rebuked.

  Those who are watching through him are confounded, forced to look at themselves, forced into a painful self-examination, forced to rethink themselves.

  The taraakian looks away from Hazen, tears in his eyes, clenching his hands into fists, unable to endure the accusation and reproach in that Angelic voice.

  When Hazen is finished, the taraakian slowly turns back, and gives everyone a sad, exasperated, look.
  After a long pause, he communicates again:

  - - -

  What then, do you believe is a reasonable and just settlement to this situation, Hazen?

  We ask this of all of you.
  What is a just and reasonable settlement?

  It is not reasonable for you to destroy yourselves.
  What alternatives do you propose?

  The taraakian gestures, and Iuz goes ... nowhere.
  He is not allowed to leave the conference.  In this, the taraakian is very heavy handed, perhaps.
  However, he wants a resolution, and that is not possible if Iuz leaves the conference.


----------



## kaboom

*A question for the Taarakian*

I ask you this: If one of your kind, just one, used 11th level magic for evil, would that mean that you are children, and not fit to use 12th level magic? For that is what you are saying about us. Yes, a far greater percentge of us have used 10th and 11th level magic for evil, but the question is the same on a moral level.

He then sits on a magicly created chair and waits for the Taarakian's response.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*The Alliance of Dread responds to Creamsteak*

The leader of the Alliance of Dread regards Sanctus grimly:

  We offered to stand down.
  However, we don't have to take your bad-mouthing, or your threats.

  We can choose to NOT stand down.
  We can choose to blow you all to smithereens.

  We are trying to be reasonable in the face of this attempt by the birdpeople to run over us all.

  However, if you are going to threaten us, and you refuse to hold your tongue, then we will not attempt reason.
  We will not agree to a truce, to a cease fire.

  We expect courtesy towards us at this conference.
  Even the silly birdman has been courteous.
  You will be too.
  Or else.


----------



## Tokiwong

_Iuz looks to the ambassador... "I ahve spoken my peace if you wish to kill me then do so... I seek to better my people... I care not for your resolutions it will be false... no matter the choice..."

"You deny choice... so I care not what you have to say.  Who are you to judge I ask?  Who gave you the right?  Tell me this..."_

*OOC:* How are my projects going?


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

The taraakian looks aggrieved by Thayadon's statement, and communicates:

  We condemn evil actions on the part of our own people, and those who merit punishment, are punished under our codes.
  We do not place our own people above our laws, any more than our subjects are above our laws.

  Again, we ask:

  Do you have an answer to the situation here?
  A reasonable answer, an answer that is just, to the situation that nearly saw you all destroyed?

  You say that our answer is unjust, and we ... (he falters) ... we are rebuked.

  Therefore, we ask you, and especially Hazen, to espouse your own answer to this situation, and present it to us.

  We ask that you create a solution that does not end with your self-destruction.
  We ask that you create a solution that does not summon the death machines.
  We ask that you create a solution that does not threaten other Spheres.

  Is this too much to ask?


----------



## Creamsteak

Edena,

Sanctus is coming down with the full symptoms of the combination of multiple things, he is crippled, he is in pain, he is having trouble breathing, and by choice: he cannot be healed.

He is suffering from the first stages of vampirism.

He is suffering from mossfungus poison.

He is suffering from repeated inhalents of red goo.

He is suffering from repeated inhalents of black pudding.

He is suffering from repeated inhalents of the mists.

He is suffering from the gray wasting of Hades.

He is suffering from a feeling that he is helpless.

He is suffering from his own fear for his soul.

He is suffering from fear for the souls of his people.

He is suffering from the loss of his wife and child one hundred and twenty five years ago.

So, because of his condition, he will not respond to the Alliance of Dread.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

They are going well, Tokiwong.
  However, their fate may well be decided by what happens here.


----------



## Tokiwong

_"I told you my aims... and my goals... I have not created any such thing... all I have created with my 11th rank of magic is a world... to live... not to fight... but to live... and now when my people need me most... I am detained here... to answer... for what?"

"I have done my peice... I wish to be gone.. to continue to build a world for my people.  They deserve that much..."_


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

The Alliance of Dread does not care what Sanctus's problems are.
  The more painfully he dies, the better.
  As far as they are concerned, that's one less paladin in the world to deal with.

  - - -

  However, the taraakian ambassador IS concerned, and he clearly sees what is happening to Sanctus.
  He has 12th level magic.
  He mentally communicates with Sanctus, offering him the healing magic of his people.  Immediate healing, if desired.

  Looking aggravated, exasperated, and sad, the taraakian ambassador allows Iuz to leave.


----------



## Tokiwong

_"Find a compromise... find it quickly... and let us find our own fate... be it ill or good... we deserve the right to choose our own destiny... to deny us that... is the epitome of evil the very thing I believe you stand against..."_


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*Well?*

The taraakian repeats himself:

  We offered a solution.
  Not, perhaps the best solution, and certainly not the solution you wanted.
  Yet it was a solution.
  It would halt the threat of you destroying yourselves.
  It would halt the threat you are presenting to other worlds.
  It would have brought peace.

  However, you have rejected our solution - we are Rebuked by the Angel for the solution we proposed.
  We do not ... cannot ... argue with this Rebuke.

  So we ask you for an alternate solution.

  You have rejected ours.
  We ask that you present yours.

  Do you have a solution?
  Do you have an answer?  
  An answer that is just, reasonable, and does not involve the mass killing of all who won't agree to it?

  If you must reject our solution, and if we must endure ... if we must accept, the Rebuke, then we ask for your solution.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*TO TOKIWONG*

The taraakian looks at Iuz:

  - - -

  As I SAID, we offered you an answer.

  It has been rejected.

  We ask for your answer.
  What is your answer, Iuz?

  Speak, Iuz of Oerth.  Let us hear your answer.


----------



## Kalanyr

" I will admit I do not have such a solution, such things are what I search for.  I just do not believe that the peace of the sword is a peace at all. True peace is a conscious choice not a death sentence hanging over you."


----------



## Tokiwong

_Iuz ponders before he goes... "An alternative?  I can say that we as people need to understand that not all differences of opinion must end in bloodshed... I am a villain I will not deny that... but wholesale slaughter ona a whim is an act that proves to be pointless in the end... and costly."

"Respect... and a need to look at more then what a single action will net oneself... we must respect each other... you call us children... that in and of itself denotes a sense of disrespect.  You look at us and consider us already beneath notice... that is not the beginning to a healthy relationship where equality and compromise can begin.  You have been rebuked... for obvious reasons... you bring peace by the sword... there is no peace in that."

Iuz ponders for a moment, "Look to a respect for life... cherish what we have... I find this ironic that I must say it.. but it simply comes down to a simple statement from a human on this oft world called Earth... 'Can't we all just get along?'"

With that Iuz dissipates into nothingness and returns to his work..._


----------



## Tokiwong

_Talindra remains behind though... to speak on behalf of her husband while he continues his work on Chorazin..._


----------



## zouron

((okay I admit I cannot NOT answer for Zouron the Dark hehe I am not coming back just really.... really want to do his reaction call it the compulsive gamer))

_ *The dark being floats from the shadow, it's cold consuming eyes watches the taraakiens, it's mere vision corrupted and perverted, any humanity left is long gone, it reaches out with a hand and draws down from the sky a small bird with the help of its massive will. the birds land somewhat unwilling on its hand weakening fast then it dies... the bird's body turning to dust in matter of moments, however it's shadow vibranent and almost living races out to take what it cannot anymore have from others.
 The Being turns to the taraakien and then speaks with its hallow and inhuman voice.*_
*
Answers sought, Answers give
Oblivion was, Oblivion returns

Might of magic fades, Might of words pales
Darkness shall fall, Darkness is given
Weak the mighty was, Weak all be

Essence of eternity ends, Essence of Life ends
Mists shall fade now, Crystals shall fade then
Armies shall march, Armies will one with dust be
Hide in fear for a moment, Oblivion takes it away
*
_ *The being seems to watch the taraakien for a bit, then it turns to melkor. The Being studies melkor for a moment then it takes out of the air and writes with the soul of the dead bird.*_

*The Lord of Shade Falls, The Living Falls.
The Lord of Shadow nevermore, Oblivion gave a gift.*

_ *The being dismisses the book with a simple gesture, adn though the vile book vanishes it seems the being itself corrupts the setting the light is weaker then before it seems, the sun does not seem to shine as warm. The very essence of the Being corrupts its surroundings and it knows it, and its cold hatred strive on it*_


----------



## William Ronald

Hazen closes his eyes for a moment and begins thinking as he gazes at everyone.  He gazes past everyone into Infinity.  He touches the Taraakian ambassador gently, wiping away his tears. He radiates love and hope.

Yes, Hazen thinks, it is possible.  We can have a compromise or two.  Hope is not yet gone.  Hope Is.

"I am sorry, brother, that my message caused you pain.  However, there were some things which I thought must be said, for the good of all."

"Here is something I am willing to accept.  I am willing to personally join your Empire, and accept some loss of power.  I ask that we have the opportunity to earn it back.  We may, if you desire, suffer the loss of  power  after any mutual threats are eliminated if need be.   Or if all agree to some form of peace, true peace -not a false peace, then I would accept a loss of power immediately."

"For those who are most independent, such as Lord Kalanyr and Lady Siobhan, another compromise may be possible.  They have sworn to help repair the damaged worlds.  If there are those you must fight to secure this peace, they can pledge their assistance and promise future military assistance to you.Possibly a military alliance and a pledge to contribute a percentage of their resources to help those who were attacked and restore their worlds. I do not believe you truly wish to fight those whose values are remarkably similar to your own.  I think the Taraakians, the Seelie, and Lord Kalanyr's people could all learn much from each other if they work together. I will tell you that if Lord Kalanyr and Lady Siobhan had to spend millenia repairing those worlds, they would do so out of love for their peoples.  Talk to them. Siobhan and Kalanyr, I believe the Taraakians will require something of you as you require of them.  Work it out.  You love freedom and do not wish to surrender it.  Perhaps you could surrender a portion of your power as a show of faith.  Said portion to be returned upon proving your trust worthiness.  Or to devote a portion of your power for the good of those the Taraakians have sworn to protect.  A contribution, as it were, of power and resources to aid the needy."

"Lord Kalanyr and Lady Siobhan, it may be necessary to give up some of your power for a time to prove to the Taraakians that you are mature and wise enough to wield it.  This process can be detailed on how we can win each others trust.  Please, there has to be some compromise."

"They may be unwilling to surrender their power, but they can pledge to devote a great amount of their resources to helping you and your people.  They can also aid you diplomatically in talking with their peoples through different worlds.  Kalanyr and Siobhan,  surely you can reach some sort of agreement. Offer them something.  Diplomacy is about give and take."

"There are also other possibilities.  For example, it is agreed that you do not want to see us destroyed.  As part of our agreement, we can try to be a voice of reasons to worlds that are in danger of self destruction.  I think we have a moral obligation to prevent this sort of tragedy from occuring."

"Others may find other compromises.  I realize we must give something to you that is substantial for your aid.  Whether a reduction in our power until we can prove that we are reasonable persons who can handle power responsibly, or a military, political and economic alliance to protect each other, restore worlds, and make a difference.  We have much that we can give one another and share.  Truly  together we are greater than we are separately."

Acting President Ian Icarus Lannon of the UC of Toril steps forward towards the Taraakian ambassador.

"As long as we can keep our Constitution and have some self government, Hazen's compromise sounds good.  We lost our great spellcasters."

"Plus I have a question.  We ceded land to a member of the Alliance of Dread and the people they forcibly converted in the interest of peace.  Maybe we can obtain those people back -- the richest and most populous territories of the UC of Toril -- or at least have the people there regain their free will and vote on it.  Maybe the latter would be fairer.  I think peace would be good.  At least I am sure your people will keep their word, Mister Ambassador.  So, I want to talk with  you."


(OOC:  The UC of Toril would want its territories back after being attacked.  An election of people who are not corrupted but have free will would be a fun contest in the IR.)

"We really don't know each other.  Hazen has said that respect is given, but trust must be earned.  Ambassador of the Taraakians, you said that the UC has your respect.  I would like a chance to earn your trust.  Maybe joining your Empire   -- even if it is just until we prove we can be trusted to be responsible and independent -- might be the start of a beautiful friendship.  Let's talk and find a way to help each other out,"" Lannon says.   He extends a friendly hand towards the Taraakian ambassador.

"I think you are a good man.  Everyone, let's talk.  Maybe each of us will need separate agreements.  However, the Taraakians want our people to live.  I must thank them for that and caring about us.   There has to be  a lot of good in them to risk so much for us," Lannon says.  There is an honest and open smile on his face.  Yes, he is unhappy with what happened in Calimshan, Amn, and Tethyr but he is honest about a real vote of people with free will if that would be fair.  He also wants an explanation on why the Shade broke their agreement and attacked. (OOC: Melkor, I know you said you wouldn't have attacked. However, you can maybe have the people you corrupted give an explanation.  I am trying to have someone who has good reason to hate your faction give them a chance.  Something that might not happen in real life politics."


----------



## Melkor Lord Of ALL!

OOC: Edena, I assume that my agents send to the past didn`t manage to achieve anything?


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*TO MELKOR*

Unfortunately, no, Melkor.

  The taraakian looks at Melkor, and communicates:

  - - -

  What will you do, to aid in the solution, Melkor?

  Or will you insist on continuing to be the problem?

  Most certainly Zouron the Dark insists.


----------



## Melkor Lord Of ALL!

Edena, see my post at page 2( note that this is  Melkor`s opinion, leaders of rebel Shade shall speak in a moment).

Will Taraakian try to stop Melkor from leaving?


----------



## Tokiwong

_Talindra speaks up... "Lord Iuz and his empire will *NOT* relinquish any of our power... such demands seek to belittle us... we are content with the abilities we have... and will not lose our right to continue as we see fit."

She looks Hazen, "The sentiment is good... but we do not agree such a compromise... we lose all footing we have and it will cripple my lords plans.  Only prolonguing his quest to provide a new home to his people..."_


----------



## Kalanyr

"Compromise is acceptable. Slavery is not. We have no real desire to do harm to the Taraakian's or any beings. We fight because we believe in our cause not for the sake of death. Did you know Taraakian that I possess the Mask of Jhodyee? If I chose to wear it not even you could read my mind. Yet I did not. I do not desire war or deceit, I merely wish peace and freedom. I owe a thousands times the years I have lived, doing good to make up for the evil I have done. My people are much the same, the elves of Dreipner and our allies from other places owe no such debt, but I believe that they would still spend just as long undoing any damage done. 

Taraakian I ask of you, speak what you desire of myself and my people. And can I please have your name? Its disturbing speaking to a being without a name. "


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*RULING*

Enough time has passed that Day 5 is ended.

  It is now Day 6.

  Everyone's stated Attacks and Defenses are considered Held (and grow by two Categories.)

  However, anyone can declare they are dropping Attacks, and selecting a new target for Attacks on Day 6.

  The 3 Powers that Yours Truly is running are offering to drop all of their Attacks against the IR Powers, and retarget all their might against the taraakians.
  The 3 Powers that Yours Truly is running are offering alliance with the Union of the Worlds.
  The 3 Powers that Yours Truly are running are urging Sollir's 3 remaining Powers to follow suit.

  This assumes, of course, that the Alliance of Oerth, and others, agree to drop their Attacks against the Alliance of Dread.
  The Alliance of Dread is offering a truce and cease-fire with the Alliance of Oerth, and the IR Powers of Toril.


----------



## Melkor Lord Of ALL!

Oh I am sorry Edena, actually it was at page 1, I will repost:

Melkor seems to be bored by this speech: 

-Well, it seems we might have a problem here, for I DO enjoy all these things not permitted by your law, things thare nothing but abstract concepts, created so those like you can be sure of their rightousness. For there is no abstract morality that makes you right Mr Taarakian, only certain points of view, everything that matters is POWER, for those that posess it can force their beliefs upon others, weaker than themselves. Tell me, do you believe, like our deluded friend Hazen, that there is a single omnipotent, all-powerful being that is "Good"? I find this theory laughable, for even if such a being exists, wouldn`t it be completely alien to us and our concepts of morality? But there is a force in the mulitiverse that will claim supremacy upon all- The Eternal Void, that shall take everything, sooner or later, this is the only power that I consider to be superior upon myself. But while waiting for Entropy to claim me, I intend to have FUN, I want to see my enemies suffer, I want to see their pain, to hear their screams, I want them to submit to my WILL, willingly or not. If I fail in doing this... let it be, at least I will try to make as many of them as possible embrace oblivion alonside myself. 
So, do you have anything to add, Mr Ambassador, or shall I return to my Domain, to do things that you dislike so much, or will you try to make me stay?


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

The taraakian communicates:

  My name is Alennthressus.


----------



## Kalanyr

Kalanyr watches Zouron destroy the bird robbing it of the essence of life. He reaches out to the shadow and takes a hold of it. A glow seems to surround his hands and the bird is returned to life (or at list given the freedom of death if Zouron's power is great enough to prevent its resurrection).


----------



## zouron

((technically zouron used the soul later in the post to write in the book of damnation, the shadow was the corrupted essence of life soulless hopeless and full of hatred aka a standard MM shadow))


----------



## Tokiwong

_Talindra nods her head... "Pleased to meet you Alennthressus..." she smiles sweetly.

"I cannot offer answers... but I have offered our peice...  we wish to seek life and wish to have the autonomy to do so... and we will not bow to any third party.. to parcel out a power we have already achieved."_


----------



## Kalanyr

"Thank you Alennthressus, It is good to be able to speak to you as a person as opossed to a nameless figure. I ask of you to state what you desire of my people, we have our limits but we are willing to seek a compromise."


----------



## Melkor Lord Of ALL!

Prince Rivalen speaks:

While it may seem otherwise, I wasn`t responsible for giving orders to attack United Commonwealth of Toril. You see when I claimed that The Shade  loyal in Melkor are in significant minority I exagerated a bit. Remaining Melkorians, led by Shadowlord Bealros, who as a Demon Lord symphatizes with Melkor destructive plans, have gained control of Amm, with help of their demonic allies. They have joined Alliance of Dread and are responsible for attack on Commonwealth.

Anyway, it doesn`t really matter, I won`t let a bunch of strangers judge my actions, I will oppose Taarakians even at a cost of my life.


----------



## Melkor Lord Of ALL!

Edena, Melkor is creating an additional Red Army in Ravenloft.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*Alennthressus speaks - the decision of the taraakians*

Alennthressus communicates again:

  - - -

  We offer our alliance and protection to the Alliance of Oerth, the United Commonwealth of Toril, the Republic of Selune, the Church of Toril, the Church of Mercy, the Nations of the Chosen of Mystra, and the Penumbral Hub - assuming Anabstercorian yields to us the True Staff of Ancient Penumbra.
  We offer to transport your people to safety, remove them temporarily from harm's way, while we deal with the warmongers.

  We will make war against the Union of the Worlds, which embraces oppression and the suppression of all freedom.
  We will make war against the Alliance of Dread, for whom the only answer acceptable is destruction.
  We will make war against the Shade, who have repeatedly demonstrated that only entropy will satisfy them.
  We will make war against Iuz and Chorazin, for we see the black heart of Iuz, and we know of his deed to awaken the Blood Waste.
  We will make war against the Eternal Empire, which has made common cause with Iuz, and shares his desire for war and ruin.
  We will make war with the Hive Cluster, which has destroyed the innocent people of four worlds, and have repeatedly demonstrated their lack of respect for the lives of others.
  We will make war with the Scro Star League, if it chooses to stand with the Hive Cluster.

  We will enter Ravenloft, and we will make war against Zouron the Dark, and against Lord Melkor.
  We will rescue those sent to Ravenloft, and return them home.

  We will make war with those who choose to stand with them.


----------



## Tokiwong

_Talindra nods... "I see then why were we brought here... to tell us we were to die... come then.. and kill us... we will not raise a hand in defense and you will slaughter... millions in your crusade... we have no want of this but if you wish then set us to the pyre.  We will not lift a finger and may this stain haunt your delusion of good..." 

Talindra rises, "I am disgusted this day moreso then any that have come to pass."

Talindra leaves...

She pauses... "You speak of making war.. what of the forces that attacked us and we did not raise a hand in counterattack... I am sicked by this hypocrisy... good... is a lie... evil a scapegoat... all that remains is grey choices..."_

*OOC:*  If and when the Taraakians attack my forces will not fight.. if they wish to destroy us then do so... but know that we did not ift a finger aginst them nor any force...


----------



## Tokiwong

*Bump*


----------



## William Ronald

Hazen turns to Lord Iuz.

"To the Taraakians, you have a role in the current troubles.  Although you have been peaceful of late, you did help Melkor and release the Red Armada."

"If you are truly now interested in life and its cycles, and not just power and evil as you once did,  (Hazen can now see if Iuz is being true about this and his real alignment)  then you would agree that restoring the damage worlds would serve the life cycle.  Possibly you can, instead of a reduction in power, offer something to the Taraakians.  A pledge of support for their efforts, military and otherwise.  A pledge to help restore the damaged worlds while you build a new one for your people.  Or you could offer some compromise in exchange for a new home for your people that the Taraakians might provide.  There are always possibilities for new tomorrows if we will but see them.  Make an offer.  What would you want the Taraakians to offer you if your roles were reversed?"

"You could make such an offer or another to the Taraakians.  In repairing the damage to other worlds, you can prove your trustworthiness to them.  You would also perhaps gain the respect and the admiration of the inhabitants of those worlds."

"Lord Iuz, you can gain much from cooperating with the Taraakians.  Whether or not you make a proposal is your decision, of course.  However, I know that you do love your people.  Put yourself in the place of the Taraakians and ask what you would ask if your roles were reversed. Perhaps we should all do that, consider what we would ask if we were in the positon of another in this room.  On Earth, this is called role playing.  It is also called that on Toril, as well."

(OOC:  I could not resist the role playing reference.  Everyone who wishes to deal with the Taraakians, consider their views. They have allies whose worlds were attacked and in some cases destroyed.  They are unsure if some of us can handle our new powers responsibly. They want us to prove that we can. So, what can you offer to prove to the Taraakians that you are adults not children. What can you say or do to prove to them that you and they can work together.  Everyone has to give a little in real world diplomacy.  Absolute surrender by either side is probably not going to work.  So, if you find your first proposal does not work, try another one.  Peace is not easy, but it beats Armageddon.  By a long shot.

I will have to consider the offer of truce and cease fire.  What my allies decide will have a big impact.    Also, how negotiations with the Taraakians will proceed is important.  I don't think the Oerth Alliance will attack the Taraakians.  For now, I will merely hold my attacks.  A truce has not yet been reached with the Alliance of Dread.  I am willing to hold my attacks for the moment.  I need to know where my allies stand.  I also wonder what the Taraakians think of the truce offered by the Alliance of Dread.  Do they wish  us to accept it? Do they wish our help in crushing the Alliance of Dread?

Well, I am logging off until morning or early afternoon.  My hands are a little stiff from all the typing I did today.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*TO EVERYONE IN THE IR*

IT IS NOW DAY 6.

  - - -

  Alennthressus, his embassy over, departs.

  Any Power that allies with the taraakians may send a part or all of their people to safety in taraakian held Spheres - this counts as a Free Action, because the taraakians expedite it.

  - - -

  All Attacks and Defenses on Day 5 are considered Held.

  I now require Attacks and Defenses for Day 6.

  The taraakians are an allowed target of Attacks, of any kind, on Day 6.

  Any Power that wishes to shift it's Attacks, please feel free to do so.

  Realize that the taraakians are coming in force, and they are (effectively) now declaring Attacks for Day 6.

  Realize also, that the taraakians are only a SINGLE Power.  
  They only receive one Attack and one Defense per day, and they will not be conducting Assaults (12th level Assaults, 11th level Assaults, Conventional Assaults) of any kind.


----------



## Tokiwong

_Talindra thinks on Hazen's words... "We have nothing to prove to anyone... we have said our piece... destroy us if you must... I am sickened if this is the world we must live in... where the strong make decisions for all... I hope you are all happy in your pradise built upon the blood of the fallen... I hope peace is a gentle drink to soothe the taset of blood in your gullet... I must go... I have nothing to prove nor give to the Taraakians..."

Talindra leaves..._

*OOC:* Still Neutral Evil but we seek to only further the aims of Chorazin...


----------



## Tokiwong

*OOC:* Edena same plans Defense 6 from the previous day by my corrupted Allies... and the Eternal Empire continues work on the world.. if the Taraakians come.. then they can mow us down... we shall fight with non-aggression


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*The Stand of the Alliance of Dread*

The Alliance of Dread offers a cease-fire with ALL other Powers in the IR.

  The Alliance of Dread states (truely, as Hazen discovers) that they WILL switch their attacks to the taraakians, if others will not attack them.

  The Alliance of Dread offers a treaty of alliance with any IR Power that will stand with them against the taraakians.

  The Alliance of Dread states it will NOT target IR allies of the taraakians (such as Uvenelei's Power, Anabstercorian's Power, Venus's Power, etc.)

  They reserve the full might of their assault for the hated birdmen, and those will be the ones fired at on Day 6.

  They also state that they cannot do it alone, and they hope the Union of the Worlds, the Hive Cluster, and others willing to stand up to the birdmen will come to their aid.

  - - -

  They also state (the 3 Powers the DM is running) that if Sollir's 3 Powers will not concentrate all their attacks on the birdmen - if Sollir's Powers fire on the other IR Powers - then they will ATTACK Sollir's Powers immediately.


----------



## Tokiwong

_Iuz and the Eternal Empire maintains their stance of non-aggression... we continue to work on the new world of Chorazin_


----------



## William Ronald

Hazen speaks.

"Allenthresus, my brother, I thank you.  The Taraakians are truly a kind and generous people.  Together, I believe we can achieve much together.  For I have learned that in diversity there is strength, and many can achieve much in peace and unity."

"Our attempt at compromise worked.  I ask that you remove all of my people from harms way -- and I believe my allies would wish the same as well.  It would also give our peoples a chance to meet and learn much of each other." (OOC:  Every faction I have is shifted to the Taraakian Empire.)

"I would ask those who do not wish to fight the Taraakians to stand down.  There is still time."


----------



## Kalanyr

" I accept your new offer. We will join you, Alennthressus. We had no desire to make war on you or your people. We will stand with you against those who would destroy the cosmos and deny innocents the freedom of their own choice. I ask that you take my civilians to safety, they do not deserve a death in bloody horrific battle."

(Attacks/Defences/Assaults as per Day 5. Civilians will be moved to safety since the Taraakian's offered.)


----------



## Melkor Lord Of ALL!

Melkor and Prince Rivalen send a public statement:

-Shade stay united, once again, and together we shall oppose  Taarakians. We support Alliance`s Of Dread offer, certainly we can`t let those birdmen treat us like children, we shall give them a lesson that they won`t forget easily.

Edena, Melkor asks Dark Powers if they are going to do something, when Taarakians threaten even Ravenloft. Will they allow Melkor and his forces to have freedom in moving between Ravenloft and Crystal Spheres? 

Also, did I manage to create Red Army in Ravenloft?


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

The taraakians are good to their word, and immediately William and Kalanyr's people are transported magically to safety.
  The offer of the taraakians continues to stand for any other Power that wishes safety for their people, and who have not been declared foes.

  - - -

  The Alliance (they simply call themselves the Alliance now) is all but begging Iuz to stand with them.

  They point out that Chorazin will be taken, if the taraakians win.
  The taraakians will then herd Iuz's people back into the Spheres, and Chorazin will be abandoned.
  All the work and effort on the new world, will be lost.


----------



## Mr. Draco

_Alennthressus, let me offer a solution that the Union of Worlds would agree to.

The Union of Worlds, as we seek only the enlightenment of our people and others, and spreading the religion of the God-Emperor and Kas to those who choose, would be willing to ally with your empire.

As allies, we would assist you in repairs and ressurections (etc...), but we would still be each left to governing ourselves.  We would have our freedom apart from your empire.  Your people would not be attacked by the Union of Worlds.  You have my guarentee as to this.  The Union of Worlds has only commited itself to offensive use of force in two cases: putting down rebellion, and purging evil.  You know this to be true.  We wish to but seek better lives for our citizens and worshippers.  We will not however allow you to devalue the lives given up by those of our faction in the past.  You will not stip us of our magic, psionics, and technology.  Our psionics was given to us, more than forty years ago by the sacrifice of the Psionic League.

Tell me Alennthressus, do you know of the sacrifice of the Psionic League?  Millions upon countless millions of psionic beings *gave up their lives* to repair a world.  Their life-energy made Toril beautiful again.  Toril the ravaged saw its skies repaired, its forrests strenghtened, and its weave repaired.  The wound torn into the life-magic of Toril was repaired by the sacrifice of the Psionic League.  With their sacrifice, they entrusted psionic ability upon the people of the Humanoid Alliance as gaurdians of the future, gaurdians of peace.

Would you have their lives, the lives of billions, mean nothing?

Our magical power was gained through sacrifice.  The lives of mages lost forever plumbing the depths of magic of the 10th and 11th tiers.  Many lives were lost, both those of the mages, striving directly for it, and the lives of others, lost in collateral damage incurred through experiments gone wrong.

Our technology was paid for in blood likewise.

We will not allow you to take what we sacrificed for.

We will accept you as allies in the fight for peace.

We will work alongside you._


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Yes, Melkor, you did.

  You have a new Red Army in Ravenloft.

  The Mists are doing the unthinkable - since they cannot keep the taraakians in, they are allowing Melkor and his entire army OUT of Ravenloft.

  They are also allowing Zouron the Dark and his Undead Hosts to come out.

  They do not, however, allow any of the imprisoned people from the IR out.

  The Dark Powers have thus declared which side they are on, even if they cannot launch Attacks or Defenses.


  RULING:

  Zouron the Dark, Domain Lord of Ravenloft, is allying with the Alliance (of Dread) against the taraakians.
  Entropy may be his goal - however, entropy will have to wait until these do-gooders are defeated.


----------



## Tokiwong

_Iuz declines the offer... "We will not join the Alliance their goals are not compatible to my own.  We have our path leave us to it."_


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*The Answer, from Alennthressus*

A Sending comes from the taraakians in response to this overture from the Union of the Worlds:

  This is Alennthressus.

  We are aware of the sacrifice of the Psionic League.

  What have you done with the gift the Psionic League bequeathed to you?
  Have you used it wisely, for the betterment of the world of Oerth, and the Spheres?

  In fighting the Alliance of Dread, yes.
  In fighting Acererak, yes.

  Yet you have committed aggression against your neighbors.
  You invaded and overran Nyrond.
  Almor.
  The Flinty Hills.
  Garrel Enkdal.
  The Grandwood.
  The Adri Forest.

  You created abominations with the (translates to Red Goo) creating corrupted forms of life.

  You abolished all religions in your nation.
  You oppressed your people.
  You openly condoned torture.

  How can you now prove to us that you do not intend to triumph over a dead world, and then remake it with your magic as you deem fit?

  How can you prove to us that you can be trusted with the power bequeathed to you by the Psionic League, and will not continue to squander that gift and dishonor the name of the Psionic League.
  They would condemn you, if they saw the use to which you have put their sacrifice to.

  We asked for solutions.  What is your solution?
  Will you foreswear war?
  Will you foreswear ever again threatening the Alliance of Oerth?
  Will you foreswear ever again threatening the Torilians?
  Will you cease your projects on Krynn?
  Will you cease your colonization projects?

  What sacrifices and compromises are you willing to endure, in the name of peace, Union of the Worlds?
  Or ARE you willing to sacrifice, and make compromises?


----------



## Melkor Lord Of ALL!

Melkor asks Hellmaster, Zouron the Dark, Black Brotherhood to share their plans in current situation( Edena, Sollir, Zauron, could you email me?), he even contacts Death Machines.

Edena, all my factions are using all 11th level magic avalible to bring Red Armies from across the multiverse to their side.


----------



## Black Omega

Siobhan glances over to the representatives of the Dread Alliance, her gaze as cold as eyes of silver fire can get.

"We will not stand down. I will only keep saying it so many times, you are the enemy we face.  The one's who killed billions for your own perverted schemes.  Even if the Taraakian attacked us, you would be the one's we were going after.  You must be stopped.  If we fail,you'll kill billions more the moment you think it's safe to do so."

Then the little fae draws in a deep breath "The Seelie of Oerth are champions of freedom.  Alennthressus, you have offered Alliance and Protection in the name of the Tannakian.  In the name of the Seelie and the Coalition of Light and Shadow, I accept.  We offer our friendship, alliance and protection as well.  And we accept the offer of a safe place for non combatants.  This promises to be ugly..." Siobhan sighs.


----------



## 'o Skoteinos

was there any taraakian reaction to my posts?


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Yes, 'o Skoteinos.

  The taraakians are allying with your Power.
  They are offering to take some or all of your people to safety, while they deal with those they consider enemies.

  You must state you want your people taken to safety, of course, or they will not do so.

  - - -

  THE REPLY OF THE ALLIANCE TO SIOBHAN

  The leader of the Alliance of Dread regards Siobhan darkly, and speaks:

  You are a coward.
  A pathetic coward.
  You would give up this world, and your freedom, to a bunch of pasty-faced birdmen and birdwomen.

  You DO realize, don't you, that once the taraakians win - IF they win, of course - that they will have Carte Blanche over all of you?

  Just what do you think will happen then?!

  They may or they may not keep their agreement with you.
  They are not so lofty they cannot change their minds.
  Then, that vaunted freedom of yours will be GONE, gone for good, and YOU will have participated in your own enslavement.

  We expected wisdom from the Seelie, of all beings.
  Wisdom, and true understanding.
  You know very well the hearts of mortals, and the taraakians are mortals just like everyone else.

  Do you REALLY believe that everyone in their Star Empire WILLINGLY joined?
  Do you really believe they just got up and said:  we'll turn it all over to the birdmen and have done?
  Do you actually, really believe the taraakians did not actively move to conquer?

  You sit there in your smugness, sure of victory, stating you will attack us when we have spared your life.
  So be it.
  If we die, we will die an honest death, at the hands of our enemies.

  You, however, will not die, but will suffer a fate far worse than death - slavery.

  When your vaunted freedom is gone, when the birdmen have locked you up in the velvet prison, when you finally realize they are not the lofty people they pretend to be, THEN you will regret that you did not stand up for yourself, for your people, for your rights, and fight back.

  Then you will realize your mistake.  And at that point, it will be just a little too late.

  You are a disgrace and a coward.
  We don't want your alliance.
  We wouldn't accept your alliance if you offered it.

  We want REAL fighters as our allies, people who will stand and die for their beliefs, their world, and their freedom.
  You choose slavery to these birdmen, you choose to turn a blind eye to what you know is true - the true nature of these birdmen, and you think yourself very clever.

  We will see who is clever.
  We, are going to fight.
  And we, are going to win.

  The birdmen aren't going to tell US what to do, or how to run our affairs.


----------



## 'o Skoteinos

do i still keep my powers and am i still in the ir if i transport my people to safety?

if so, i ask the taraakians to save all the immortals of mystrara and the 50% of the orcs...and, if possible, my corrupted allies and the 50% imprisoned orcs.


----------



## Kalanyr

Question for Edena-

The purpose of the Mask of Jhodyee is to ward its wearer against. scrying, thought detection and control, since most Artifacts in the IR got souped up is it possible to use this power as a defence over a large area?


----------



## William Ronald

I failed my Will Save.  I came back one more time tonight. 

'o skoteinos, I advice you and everyone else to move your civilians  Things are likely to be VERY messy.

Prince Cornond of the Ulek State (dagger's faction) asks for all his people and allies to be moved before the fighting starts.   I will soon check on dagger.  Hopefully, things are going better for him. The same is done with his allies and the allies of my major powers.

Emperor Cho Je Paser of Suhfang turns to his ancestor Emperor Pa-ser the First, once a ghost and now a celestial. They are standing in a desert city by a great river.  It is a city of marvelous technology.

" A remarkable people, these Taraakians," Cho Je observes as he walks around a great plaza.

"A wise people.  They have realized that the righteous must not become the self righteous.  For that way lies madness."  Emperor Pa-ser the First says.

"I was uncertain if compromise was possible," Cho Je says as a bird flies over head.  More of their people suddenly appear.

"With life, there are always possibilities.  Hazen asked the Taraakians to do something that we all must do: examine ourselves.  Self knowledge is very important.  If you do not know who you are, how can you truly understand others," Emperor Pa-ser replies.

"Indeed.  Now we must see what tomorrow brings.  While I see hard fighting ahead.  However, we have something besides mutual annihilation as a possible future," Cho Je says.

"The Alliance of Dread is still defiant.  They believe we will be caged.  Of course, I did not expect any better of them," Emperor Pa-ser says.

"There is an Earth phrase Hazen has used occassionally to describe a reaction of bitterness, 'sour grapes'"  Cho Je says.

"An appropriate phrase!  We must visit Earth sometime.  They could use our help."


OOC;  'o Skoteinos, you can transport all your people and stay in the IR.  I suggest you move all your people, orcs, Immortals of Mystara, and the common people of Mystara as well.  (The Immortals are godlike beings.  The common people of Mystara definitely could use protection.  So I would say move everyone.  It will prevent them from being attacked by our enemies.)


----------



## Black Omega

> THE REPLY OF THE ALLIANCE TO SIOBHAN




Siobhan smiles brightly to the leader of the Dread Alliance.

"Wow, you are really sweating now, aren't you. Do you feel that?  Whatever momentum you had fading away.  The weight of your crimes dragging at you.  And now, desperate, you resort to childish insults.  You stare at your eminant defeat and grasp at straws to save you.  Well, I'm not being played like that.  I'm not angry with you.  I'm not even scared.  Dealing with you is like dealing with a rabid animal.  We do what we have to just because if we don'rt you'll keep committing atrocities until you run out of victims or someone stops you.  You can't help yourself."

"One last time, listen to the words that are coming out of my mouth.  We have been planning to fight you.  Before the Militant Fair showedup,that was our plan.  When you called on us to surrender three times, we held our ground.  When the Taraakian showed up and it seemed they would attack us, we still said we were going to fight YOU.  When you cheered us for standing up to the Taraakian I still said you were our true enemy.  We will stop you, no matter what the cost."


----------



## Mr. Draco

*Re: The Answer, from Alennthressus*



			
				Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> *A Sending comes from the taraakians in response to this overture from the Union of the Worlds:
> 
> This is Alennthressus.
> 
> We are aware of the sacrifice of the Psionic League.
> 
> What have you done with the gift the Psionic League bequeathed to you?
> Have you used it wisely, for the betterment of the world of Oerth, and the Spheres?
> 
> In fighting the Alliance of Dread, yes.
> In fighting Acererak, yes.
> 
> Yet you have committed aggression against your neighbors.
> You invaded and overran Nyrond.
> Almor.
> The Flinty Hills.
> Garrel Enkdal.
> The Grandwood.
> The Adri Forest.
> 
> You created abominations with the (translates to Red Goo) creating corrupted forms of life.
> 
> You abolished all religions in your nation.
> You oppressed your people.
> You openly condoned torture.
> 
> How can you now prove to us that you do not intend to triumph over a dead world, and then remake it with your magic as you deem fit?
> 
> How can you prove to us that you can be trusted with the power bequeathed to you by the Psionic League, and will not continue to squander that gift and dishonor the name of the Psionic League.
> They would condemn you, if they saw the use to which you have put their sacrifice to.
> 
> We asked for solutions.  What is your solution?
> Will you foreswear war?
> Will you foreswear ever again threatening the Alliance of Oerth?
> Will you foreswear ever again threatening the Torilians?
> Will you cease your projects on Krynn?
> Will you cease your colonization projects?
> 
> What sacrifices and compromises are you willing to endure, in the name of peace, Union of the Worlds?
> Or ARE you willing to sacrifice, and make compromises? *




What sacrifices have we made and are willing to make for peace?

We stopped condoning oppresion and torture a long time ago.
We have already foresworn war, save in defense of ourselves.
In foreswearing offensive war, that would include against the Alliance of Oerth and the Torillians.
Projects on Krynn?  What projects on Krynn would you be referring to?  We have legitamate rule over several pieces of territory on Krynn.
As to our colonization projects, we will continue our colonization attempts in that we wish to give all beings a choice, an educated choice.  When they choose their religion, let that of Kas and the God-Emperor stand as an option.  If they choose, let them join the Union of Worlds and undergo Cydian metamorphoses for a more perfect and eternal form.  Would you have us deny them of knowledge, knowledge of all available choices?  Would you have us commit that act of oppresion against their will?  All we ask is that we can present them with options.

Let it stand that, if the Star Empire will accept the Union of Worlds as an ally, to be treated with the equality and rights that are due all living beings, the Union of Worlds will, under the continued jurisdiction of myself and the God-Emperor, never again commit itself to an offensive military action, barring what first strike operations are deemed necessary by a council with the Star Empire and its allies, including the Union of Worlds.

Would that be acceptable?


----------



## Black Omega

Vesve Times 

Twilight Coalition forms! 
Credible sources now indicate that while Kalanyr's proposal to Seelie Emissary SiobhanSilirevnur might have been spur of the moment, the following announcement the two realms would join had been in the works for some time.  The new realm will be called the Twilight Coalition.  However, there is no news yet on where the final capital might be.  With both factions planning on creating floating cities, it's possible the capital will be someplace totally new.

Union of Oerth Fights for it's life!
With the change in Tarrakian attitude following Archangel Hazen's speach, the pendulum has swung away from news of an impending war and towards previously stubborn factions joining the alliance with the Militant Fair.  One notable exception is the Union of Oerth, listed on the Taraakian list of powers to be destroyed.  Even as we speak, Kas the Godslayer is trying to work out a compromise that will avoid war, apparently involving discussion over the Union's aggressive colonization efforts and the Union swearing off offensive action save in council with the Star Empire and allies.  If this will be enough remains to be seen.

What's up with Iuz the Mighty?! 
Possibly the most mystifying news coming from this impromtu diplomatic conference as been the passive defense of Iuz, called the Old and the Mighty.  Known for so long as a fierce warrior and recently allied with arch fiends like Melkor and the Red Army, this new stance is rather puzzling.  Said international expert Sagios [insert photo of a dignified satuyr holding a pipe] "We can't rule out this is some sort of ruse from the wily God.  He is known for his cleverness and unpredictability.  There is very likely more to this world building project than he is admitting to and his use of the so called 'guilt defense', the statement his nation would meekly submit tobeing slaughtered rather than fight back, seems like a calculated ploy to buy time."  There is no news yet if this tactic has worked,but certainlyIuz will be much lower down the list of targets than the Hellmaster and Melkor.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*The taraakian assault*

The taraakians make no further diplomatic response to the Union of the Worlds.
  Apparently, they have made up their minds, and are not going to change them.

  - - -

  Also, the Alliance of Dread makes no further diplomatic gestures, either of alliance or of threat.
  They are busy preparing for the war.

  They send a direct message to Melkor - they are quite public about it:  They expect the Corrupted Allies of the Shade to aid them in fighting the taraakians.
  They want the Corrupted Allies of the Shade to launch all their Attacks and Assaults on the taraakians.
  Since Melkor himself and his Shade are Disarmed, they wish these to launch all their Conventional Assaults on the taraakians.

  They ask that the Red Armies launch all their Attacks and Assaults on the taraakians.

  They ask that the Corrupted Allies of the Unseelie and Acererak launch all their Attacks and Assaults on the taraakians.

  Since the DM is playing Zouron the Dark, he is launching his 11th level Attacks and Assaults on the taraakians.

  The great Sleen (death machines - see a certain earlier Dragon Magazine) come roaring into Greyspace through gigantic astral portals, several dozen of them.
  Instead of immediately attempting to kill everything in the Crystal Sphere, as they would normally do, they target their guns towards where they believe the taraakians will appear.

  - - -

  Somewhere in Wildspace near the IR Spheres, a massive ship looms in the Phlogiston.
  It is made of a substance unknown to men, so hard that atomic fission will not heat it, disintegration beams will not cut it, and plasma bolts will not break it.
  Indeed, this ship could withstand the heat at the center of a star, it's defenses would stave off the radiation, it's hull would stand the crushing gravity, and it's counterpoint mechanism would offset the slowdown in time.

  The ship is about 10 miles long (perhaps around the size of the Command Ship in the film The Empire Strikes Back.)
  How much it weighs, is anyone's guess;  it is sufficiently massive that it has it's own weak gravity field, which has to be annulled by it's internal anti-gravitational fields.

  It's shape is unorthodox for a spaceship;  it is obvious it was designed by someone who had eloquence and appearance in mind, and not, perhaps, efficiency.
  It's base is a mile wild, and lacks any visible means of rear propotion.
  The base extends forward for one mile, and up and down also for a mile.
  Out of the base, to the left and to the right, vast leaf shaped constructs have been built.
  These extend out and then forward in graceful sweeps of metal, swelling in girth as they go, then shrinking again, tapering to points 5 miles forward of the base of the ship.
  Two more leaf shaped extensions soar upward and out, and downward and out, from the base of the ship, again swelling as one goes out along them, then tapering to points alongside their 2 brethren.

  The main part of the ship lies in the cavity formed by these four constructs, but it dwarves them in size, and it extends fully 9 miles out, well beyond their reach.
  The central part of the ship resembles two great ornate leaves run one through the other, so that there are two axises along the main body of the ship, and the leaf shape is visible no matter which perspective the ship is viewed from.

  Seen from a great distance away, the result looks like a plant, with one great leaf and four smaller ones surrounding the central one.
  It also looks remarkably like an ornate sword.

  There are beautiful, if indecipherable, designs running up and down the long sweeps of metal, all of them brilliantly lit by some form of magic.
  These are all blue in color.
  Blue also, is the sheen around the whole ship.  What this sheen is for, is unknown;  it could be a defensive shield, or it could be a visible effect of the sheer power that is contained within the ship.

  If one were to go into the parts of the ship designed to accommodate visitors, one would find a situation similar to that in Star Trek, and certainly a large number of people could find refuge and safety there.
  However, if one went into the rest of the ship, were it possible, one would be disappointed, for there is little to see.

  Almost the entirety of the ship is either hull, with the outside, main hull being up to half a mile thick, or it is composed of great energy capacitors, one stacked right against the next - hundreds, thousands, tens of thousands of these capacitors.
  They are there to hold the combined magical strength of the ship's crew, and to aid them in channeling that energy as it is needed.
  There are no passages or even ducts between the capacitors;  not even emergency routes exist.
  There are great forcefields in place, to prevent the destruction of one capacitor from destroying the whole ship.

  There are no weapons systems on the ship;  the weapons systems are the ship's crew.
  They are all laying in carefully designed couches, with all manner of devices connected to them.
  Helmets are on their heads, special gloves are on their hands, special boots are on their feet, and special vestments cover their bodies.
  Enormous metal cables, 5 feet in diameter, connect each one of the couches with the webwork of conduits from the energy capacitors - the cables have to be enormous, even considering what they are made of, or they would vaporize from the energy flowing through them.

  Most of the ship's crew of taraakians are in the core of the ship, behind every conceivable defense they could have built, behind the half-mile thick hull, behind the great forcefields, protected by energy fields that annull gravity, alter the flow of time, alter all the realities of the Einsteinian Universe.
  Not to mention the Mordenkainien Universe.

  They are in a special trance, in which they can think and operate communally, in which thoughts and directives can proceed at the speed of taraakian minds, where orders are given in a strict chain of command that requires the slightest nanosecond to be communicated and obeyed.

  If they must employ the ship's energy, they draw it from the capacitors and manifest the effects of that drawing outside of the ship itself.
  Thus the lack of visible engines.
  Thus the lack of weapons systems, for the taraakians decide what form the energy will take, and that is a sufficient weapon for any purpose they need.

  Everything that is done on this ship, is done by communal telepathy, and the ship itself responds to the thoughts of it's masters and mistresses as swiftly as they themselves would react - the ship and it's crew are one entity, working together, feeding each other, dependent on each other to survive.

  For the taraakians are the engine of the ship, the power source for all the capacitors, the destructive energy of all the weapons.
  The ship was built to withstand and hold the titanic energy these beings can produce - the taraakians are barely affected in their projection of magical might by any weakness of metal or ship's frame.

  In the strange reality these beings are in, in their cyberspace control room that exists only in their minds, is everything a ship would have - be it historical records, scientific laboratories, the equivalent of the bridge, recreational centers, even places of privacy for trysts.
  Great storage systems, magically protected computers whose speed is measured in tetraflops, assist and aid the taraakians in maintaining their virtual world, in supplying them all needed information, and in regulating the flow of energy to and from the capacitors.

  Since the ship's sensors are, in effect, it's taraakian crew, the ship can never be blinded as long as it's crew is alive, and the main computer is undamaged.
  Destruction of either is unlikely, since healing magic is automatically directed to where it is needed, the magic of the taraakians repairing instantly any failure of the computer, and the system healing any taraakian who is injured.
  Only a complete destruction of the whole system would take it down, and for that to be accomplished, the entire capacitor grid would have to be drained of it's power to heal and protect the core.

  - - -

  Orders from the Star Empire are received and acknowledged.
  The ship flares a vivid blue as it turns in the phlogiston, nimble as the smallest fighter, ponderous as the greatest Star Destroyer, aiming it's long leaf spires towards Greyspace.
  With one titanic burst of energy, the ship disappears into hyperspace, reappearing an instant later over the selected target.

  There is no bombardment.
  There is only one single titantic blast of energy, designed to stun and incapitate briefly any and all magic-workers and psionicists capable of resistance in the enemy Power.
  This attack is not entirely physical - much of it is aimed directly through the Weave, using the Weave itself to travel instantaneously through almost infinite distances to precisely selected targets.

  Simultaneously, from the core of the ship, a magical hand reaches out, to snatch from the enemy Power a single, selected item, considered by the taraakians to be the crucial key to a victory with a minimum of bloodshed.

  Can you guess which Power is the subject of this Attack?
  Can you guess what it is the taraakians are attempting to seize?

  If you can, you can attempt to protect that Power.
  Even the taraakians are not so fast that they outpace the Seers who predict the future, and those Seers foresaw that something like this might happen.

  The Assault is Category 40, but with enough Defense, it could be halted.

  I'll give you a clue as to which Power is under attack - that Power is on Athas, and it holds the Diadem of Dreams.


----------



## Black Omega

And I'd be lying if I said I needed the hints.  I had a feeling something like this was coming.

And meanwhile the Twilight Coalition are busily preparing their own defenses and assaults.


----------



## Tokiwong

_Iuz continues his work unabated... seeing the inevitable... on the horizon... he prays for his people...  "The time for diplomacy is over..."

Talindra nods... "Will we fight?"

"No force can fight that... we continue if they come.. perhaps they can spare the people..." Iuz replied.

Talindra hugged her husband, "Are you sure my love?"

Iuz scowled, "Never more so then anything in this life... the people are all that matter..."_


----------



## Kalanyr

Meanwhile the other part of the Twilight Coalition keeps on with their attacks and defences too. After all if the Taraakian assault fails its not good to have a bunch of foes waiting to take advantage of it.


----------



## Zelda Themelin

Ergoth-Nog returns hope and ponders what he saw. He smiles, and think Siobhan and Kalanyr, and their promise to each others.

'Siobhan is one heck of a lady, such a strong person and  such a beauty. Mmh, yes, I've fallen a bit for her too. I wish I could find someday someone like her to stand by my side."

Ergoth-Nog smiles to himself.

"Just wish thay are also given enough time to enjoy that freedom and love. So many lifes were cut short before reaching their bloom. So much needless destruction. So many withhold attacks at time they had been needed. And some things have been left undone for too long time."

Ergoth-Nog's thoughts are disturbed, when Katha, wearing her crimson robes as away, quetly slips in his tent.

"So, how did you like light-bearers? They say you were kids, right? They saw light, right? They make mistake, right?"

"What are you saying now, ancient one?"

"Hehe, don't listen to me, young one, listen to your own spirit, when it tries to speak to you."

"They weren't actually as bad as I thought Katha, but somehow they were worse. And I am not certain they even noticed me.
Though I felt that one look through me."

"I see no holes in you dear."

"I was serious Katha."

"So was I, so was I."

"Thought you were going to take 'a long walk'."

"Not quite yet. It's too noicy to sleep in. I dislike restless sleep."

"I've had some talking with other leaders. They don' like idea of joining Militant Fair at all. I've been called lame ass-kisser few times today. That's not how I meant it."

"Prepare to be misundertood often. That's what growing up is all about. Oh, one more thing... I see life passing to dark lands... and blood soaked into gentle hands... and hungry one hunting..."

Katha then slips out as quietly as she came in leaving Ergoth-Nog wondering.

While elsewhere, mages are preparing for war...

____________________________________
*

                  ACTION NOTE

11the hour action. We are still finding even more powerful tactics to stop magical/psionic/whatever corruption.

And not just those done by baddies, but everyone. Such politics genarally disgust us. People actually complitely won
or corruptions done on person to person level we don't try to involve into. Just these massive kidnappings of people, we wish to see no more of.*


----------



## The Forsaken One

> We will make war with the Hive Cluster, which has destroyed the innocent people of four worlds, and have repeatedly demonstrated their lack of respect for the lives of others.




explain?

if those arrogant basterds just want to see the bad everyone did, and not the good, man they can have it. They arent saints they are just plain murderers of weaker races.
Bunch of hypocrites, BAH.

Can I collapse the sphere of Athas so NOONE can enter or leave?
if not

And euhh can I use changes before these guys attack? If so I'm changing on Oerth and Toril And Mystara that 

ATOMS AND MOLECULES CAN'T REACT SPLIT OR FUSE 

In other words I just sterilised 3 worlds if it worked and everyone on it.

Edena I'm dropping my defenses and CDGing myself, 100% total selfsacrifise. The power unleashed will be absorbed my Vaergoth herself. That would leave 1 PC remaining and the rest dead.

I CDG the rest of the sphere of Athas with my second power.

They won't take this alive, maybe just one PC but the rest in ruins.

I will not be ruled by such arrogant meddling birdmen, juck. I'd rather die die die die die and I'm now just about to.

Anyone of the alliance of dread that enters Athasian space I'll attack, correction, ANYONE WHO ENTERS $*!@() this sphere I'll attack.

Goddamn, you try for 7 turns to be nice, build stuff, save people and stay out of harms way and now you get this.

All gone in smoke then, I won't get dissed this way by some bunch of 12th wielding hypocrites. Then all to hell i say.


----------



## Zelda Themelin

LN... sure Forsaken.

Whatever that works or not, you've just make alignment change to CE.

_“This is the end
Beautiful friend
This is the end
My only friend, the end

It hurts to set you free
But you'll never follow me
The end of laughter and soft lies
The end of nights we tried to die

This is the end”
_ 


((sorry, coudn't resist))


----------



## Kalanyr

*blink*

Ok, you just wiped out all life on four Spheres, for a fit of pique? Wow.  I'm impressed, thats gotta be the worst way to lose I've ever seen. Ending the IR because you won't even negotiate. Heck Kalanyr and Siobhan refused the Taraakians initially but neither Black Omega or myself saw the need to end the IR and kill 4 worlds over it.  I hope this fits into the category Edena classes as giving you an overwhelming advantage and so gets nixxed. Fight them if you want, but destroying everybody else because you're angry is a bad solution.


----------



## The Forsaken One

As long as you know I'm forced into it. 

My PC would NEVER EVER allow itself to be controlled, I take you understand that much.

So to do some correct playing and decission making according to my PC that would leave selfdestruct.

If they want an enemy they can have one, I try for turns and turn to stay out of everything but it seems everyone just keeps comming for me. Now if they want me, they can have ME and my PC only.

Since there is no way she can gain 12th anytime soon that leaves her open to selfdestruct as only option.


----------



## The Forsaken One

But since 12th magic will cancel it all and render even these seeming catastrophic plans null and void.....

Just a symbol of resistance, 12th will cancel it all before it's done anyway I presume.

My changes don't even effect 12th so.... 

you know as well as I do that this won't work so don't be surprised.

And a CORRECTION OF PLANS EDENA, I'm gonna use all the magic powers and psionic powers I got to fuel my PC as possible to become the powers themself.

My remaining minions will just suicide themselves into the vessels of the Millitant fair, maybe I'll scratch it and will force them to a new paint job.

I won't hurt Athas, damn man I try to protect and save it and I will just let these guys have a good life.

I change 1 use of my reality changes!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I change the change to mystara to stop all atoms and molecules to reacto split or fuse to:

Kill all magic on Toril (hah have fun with your weave mystra).


----------



## Kalanyr

Um and your PC's situation differed from Kalanyr's and Siobhan's how? Neither of them were going to be controlled, neither of them could get 12th soon. Neither of them tried to kill every other faction in the process of refusing.

Minor note: Killing all chemical reactions, kills all life of the kind that needs food,water or air, ie any non-outsider.  So this is hardly selfdestruction its a genocide attempt that just happens to include you.


----------



## The Forsaken One

*Really?*






And I wonder if mystra loses the weave on Toril wil she be weakened enough for Shar to get her revenge ?


----------



## Anabstercorian

<< Taraakian.  In my life, I have stood for many things.  I have stood for freedom, I have stood for war, I have stood for murder, I have stood for tyranny.  I have stood for many things.  I think I must now stand for good sense.  Taraakian, you are right.  In my power-mad desire for righteous victory I have discarded that which I stand for above all - My people.  I concede to your wisdom. >>

<< I give myself, and my people, in to your Empire.  Do with me as you will, but I will see my people peacefully integrated in to your Star Empire. >> He chuckles good naturedly. << So that we might one day rule it, of course. >>

*<< Taraakian, I will support your endeavors to peacefully integrate this crystal sphere, and all neighboring crystal spheres, in to your empire.  I will support your endeavors to pacify those who strike out against you out of sheer malicious intent or desire for absolute freedom.  I will support you in damn near anything you cook up.  My only demands are that my people retain their dignity and rights and I get to keep the Staff.  >>*

<< Is this acceptable? >>

====================

11th level actions for day 6

11th Level Attack: Level 4 attack on the Sheen
11th Level Defense: Level 6 defense over myself
11th Level Wonder: Cancel Vaeregoth's World-Ending Catastrophe (You can take your peace treaty and cram it up your ass.  You just tried to kill EVERYONE, for NO REASON.  Prepare to have an angry universe fly down your throat.)


----------



## The Forsaken One

Anab, good luck with your 1 in a hundred chance and only for your own power 



And who am I gonn akill anyway? everyone in s Taraakian safeplaces or in some pocket dimension, I am gonna kill a bunch of rabits and wildlife like anyone really cares exept the Fairy.


And c'mon who is really expecting that this is gonna work? At least not m. it would be way to decissive. Edena will cook some plan or action up that will halt it all and you all know it.

I'm intending this a just a symbol of resistance of a animal tired of running and finally cornered and caught.

Like I said, spend 7 turns running and staying out of harms way and try and create and safe innocent life. This is what you get so really don't poin the finger at me that I asked for it to be attacked.

If I had been evil I would have joined Vecna, the red gooish crap the alliance of dread the whole gang. 

Just a last act of desperation this is before being slaughtered by the billions by 12th level magic and hypertech.


----------



## The Forsaken One

Well at least I tried to make a difference this IR


----------



## Kalanyr

You're gonna kill all the warriors who stayed behind to fight for what they believe in.

Oh and they following not-Faerie will be ticked about the death of flora and fauna - elves, good outsiders,druids,rangers, unicorns, treants ,a variety of fey, magical beasts and plants,quite a few humans and other races will be ticked too .


----------



## Zelda Themelin

We happen to like wildlife and animals.

Oh, and by the way... you are going to kill us.

We did not go to Taraakian safeplaces, but back home.

And we never intend not hide there.


I don't like to do this as player, but unfortunaly if you try to pull end-of-the world stunt, our people would sacrifise their higher magic and lives to couner such strike.

You might not die, because be don't wish destruction, we just wish to counter destruction.

So this will be our action is such thing is about to happen. Forget all else.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

(duplicate post deleted)


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*STATEMENT FROM DM*

Forsaken One posted:

  ATOMS AND MOLECULES CAN'T REACT SPLIT OR FUSE 

  In other words I just sterilised 3 worlds if it worked and everyone on it. 
  Edena I'm dropping my defenses and CDGing myself, 100% total self sacrifise. The power unleashed will be absorbed my Vaergoth herself. That would leave 1 PC remaining and the rest dead.

  - - -

  But since 12th magic will cancel it all and render even these seeming catastrophic plans null and void..... 
  Just a symbol of resistance, 12th will cancel it all before it's done anyway I presume. 
  My changes don't even effect 12th so.... you know as well as I do that this won't work so don't be surprised. 
  And a CORRECTION OF PLANS EDENA, I'm gonna use all the magic powers and psionic powers I got to fuel my PC as possible to become the powers themself. 
  My remaining minions will just suicide themselves into the vessels of the Millitant fair, maybe I'll scratch it and will force them to a new paint job. 
  I won't hurt Athas, damn man I try to protect and save it and I will just let these guys have a good life. 
  I change 1 use of my reality changes!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
  I change the change to mystara to stop all atoms and molecules to reacto split or fuse to: 
  Kill all magic on Toril (hah have fun with your weave mystra).

  - - -

  RULING:

  Yes, Forsaken One, you could have done the above, and destroyed all life in Realmspace, Greyspace, and Krynnspace (or just in Realmspace, as per your second post.)

  However ...

  The taraakian assault was SO sudden, so unexpected, and so quick (like a bomb going off) that your Power does not have a chance to do any of these things.

  In that split second of assault, ALL you can do is launch a Defense, as per the standard rules, and hope it works.

  I am allowing that others can aid you in that Defense, stacking their Defense with yours, so that your Defense might actually work, and keep the Diadem of Dreams out of the hands of the taraakians.

  I am not allowing this because it is realistic - it isn't.  The taraakian assault was too swift, and too unexpected - even with your Seers to warn you.

  I am allowing this because it is not fair to strike, and give my players no chance to fight back.

  - - -

  Unfortunately, I do not see other Powers attempting to Defend you now.
  If you had not posted what you just posted, I am willing to bet that Sollir, Mr. Draco, Serpenteye, and others would have helped - and certainly the Alliance of Dread would have aided you.

  The Alliance of Dread will STILL help you - as I am DM, I am ruling they cannot see the future - but I doubt others will help the Hive Cluster.

  Although this would be metagaming, I sympathize with them even so.
  Why should they help you, when you have made it clear that, if you retain the Diadem of Dreams, you will kill them all?

  And you overestimate the power of the taraakians.
  The taraakians CANNOT resurrect a star, after it has collapsed into a Black Hole.
  Which is what happens when you put out the fusion process in a star, when that star is 1.5 times greater in mass than our IRL sun is.

  Also, the taraakians cannot resurrect a White Dwarf.
  That is the result of putting out the fusion in a star that is less than 1.5 times the mass of our own sun.

  There are limits to even their magic, and resurrecting dead stars is well beyond their capacity.

  As in real life, so it is with the game.
  The entire medical system of the entire IRL world could not, even if undamaged, handle the effects of one direct hit on a city with a hydrogen bomb.
  This is a classic case of the power to destroy being far greater than the power to heal.

  In D&D, a fighter (much less a mage) can quickly do an amount of damage with his sword that is far beyond any cleric's ability to heal, even if that cleric is high level and he uses his entire spell repetoire.

  So it is with the Diadem of Dreams.
  It was not meant as a weapon of destruction, but AS a weapon of destruction, it's potential is truly staggering.
  Yes, it will put out a star.
  Yes, it has already done so.  The supergiant red star that lit Athas is now a Black Hole.

  However, there is no magic in the multiverse that can undo what you have done to that star.

  If you do retain the Diadem of Dreams - if the taraakians fail to take it in their Attack - and you put out the stars in Realmspace, Greyspace, and Krynnspace, that is the end.
  That is the final end.

  However, you have not done so yet.

  You MUST succeed in foiling the taraakian effort to take the Diadem of Dreams from you, before you can do ANYTHING with the Diadem of Dreams.

  Which means, you had better talk some people into helping you Defend against their Attack.

  Good luck.  My Alliance of Dread will help, but unless you do some real talking and convincing, I wouldn't count on too much help from the others.

  The death machines, who have a vested interest in aiding you in destroying all life, WILL help you in your Defense.
  However, they can only muster a Total Defense of 20.
  The Alliance of Dread (2 Powers) under my control can muster another 8.
  That's 32.
  You have 4.  That makes 36.

  That means the current number is 4.

  The odds are still, slightly, against you.
  You are going to need additional help.


----------



## The Forsaken One

Well there won't be anyone left to get even with or get back at exept the PC who is gonna get molested by the Taraakians or the Alliance of dread or the deathmachines, just the first to get in the way hehe.


----------



## The Forsaken One

Edena I got 2 factions so that is another 4.

That makes 40 and a 0 on the scale.

Now I'm waiting for the OA and the whole rest to attack me because they will now 

(metagaming )

And just like I said, this is never gonna happen because you jsut say I don't have time or something else.

Told you all


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*TO EVERYONE IN THE IR*

(rather unhappily)

  Ok, you read the posts above.

  I need Attack and Defense declarations for Day 6.

  I need them immediately.

  If you are switching an Attack or a Defense, please e-mail me and tell me.

  - - -

  I would just like to comment that what I, the DM, was about to post, and do - it concerned the Alliance of Dread - was just rendered completely irrelevant by this act of suicide on the part of the Hive Cluster.

  The Alliance of Dread was going to try to talk the Union of Oerth into taking a stand, against the taraakians, for once and all.

  So much for that ...


----------



## Tokiwong

_Iuz continues his work unabated disgusted at the actions of the Hive Cluster... but noit lifting a hand to support or attack them..._

*OOC:* *EDENA* Just an side since my forces are based largely in a Pocket Dimension I would be correct in believing that such a suicidal act will not harm me overly much since he is dealing with spheres on the Prime Material Plane... and my world will be essentially an Outer Plane... not connected to a Sphere except via controlled portals... and gates...


----------



## The Forsaken One

Edena, I offer the Taraakians a chance to stand down and leave me IN PEACE.

if they get off my back I won't use the cataclisms or at least there won't be a chance on cataclisms.

Are the willing to risk even a 10%? chance to complete annihilation of 2 spheres?

Those hypocrites can bug off and leave me in peace. Like I said i tried to whole IR to build and stay in some peacefull situation but heck no!

----

Taraakians stand down NOW and fight some real enemies. But if you insist on war with me you can have it. But if you do know that there is a chance, a small one but still that I will live and order the utter annihilation of 2 spheres.

You offered solutions, do YOU have a better proposal to use for my changes? 
Do YOU actually want peace and life or are you lying hypocrites who are just looking for another target to test some new magics and weapons on, craving for war?

ARE YOU?

I offer you a chance to avoid possible annihilation of billions, a chance to leave me in peace and leave me be.

If you leave me be you might even convince me to use one or more changes to help you with pacifying this part of the multiverse.

Are you willing to risk the lives of billions? 
Aaahh but they aren't people of your kind, so why would you care now?
Are you that kind of people? 
Do you just talk about saving and herding and caring or are you just a bunch of misled conquering hypocrits who believe in their own lies?

ARE YOU?

Stand down mortals and leave these things to the gods
Stand down and you might save the lives of billions
Stand down and let us concede to our own faiths
Stand down and have no war 

STAND DOWN

Or are you to eager to wage war?


----------



## Melkor Lord Of ALL!

Posted by Edena:



> They send a direct message to Melkor - they are quite public about it: They expect the Corrupted Allies of the Shade to aid them in fighting the taraakians.




Melkor`s response to Alliance of Dread:

- I WON`T join your attack against Taarakians, I have other plans that must ber fullfilled. You see, my friends, this attack of yours is pointless, we can`t defeat Taarakians and Alliance of Oerth in magical war. 

Than Melkor erupts in insane laughter:


-Indeed my Dreadful Comrades, The End is Coming  and Oblivion will claim us soon, are you ready to embrace it, to join The Void Eternal? I am, but I MUST have my revenge before it happens, Venegance is everything I can hope for, now, that it seems that my dreams of Power and Conquest are about to end, it seems that I wasn`t destined to rule The Multiverse, not after all.  But before I cease to exist I shall leave my ultimate legacy, and I urge you to do the same.


----------



## Melkor Lord Of ALL!

Edena, Shade are mass opening portals to Crystal Spheres seized by Red Goo, on Athas, Oerth and especially Toril. Red Legions are emerging from it, in countless billions, marching in sinister silence, they won`t stop until these worlds are completely purified, until every living being there merges with Red Goo.


----------



## Melkor Lord Of ALL!

Vaeragoth, Red Army of Ravenloft and Corrupted Allies of Shade will aid you in defense against Taarakians, I hope that you keep your promise!


----------



## Tokiwong

*OOC:* wow the IR is going to hell in a handbasket... again


----------



## Melkor Lord Of ALL!

Message to Alliance of Oerth members:

-Venegance is MINE and I WILL repay!

            Melkor The Doombringer


----------



## Zelda Themelin

OOC:

Forgotten One, first thing you mentioned, was left unnoticed.

*Can I collapse the sphere of Athas so NOONE can enter or leave? 
if not 
*

And after that 'if not'-part came your mass destruction plan.

If that would still be option, would you rather take it? Or did you lie when you told, that you just want to build and be left alone? Is this all only expression of OOC-anger?

And are you really playing your character and or yourself acting as spoiled kid crying for attention in a bad way and out to ruin game for everyone else, if you can't have it your way? Just verifying so I know should we take IC or OOC stand on a matter.

Would you still rather seal Athas up than try to destroy everything?

Would Edena let that plan work?

((Seems he missed it first time around among all apocalyptic stuff.))

Hehe, and Melkor is hilarious as ever. We all know that character has acted like that from first time he appeared.


----------



## Serpenteye

ooc:
*Sigh* It seems the Union of Worlds must fight a war on two fronts. One against the Red Armies of Melkor and another against the Terraakians. Well, we will win! We have 20points of attack and defence and together with our allies of circumstance we will crush the Terraakians. 

Forsaken One, there is no need for your desperate atrocity. We can win this war, if we stand together. The Union of worlds will defend you (we do not know IC what you are contemplating and we are allies, I hope we can continue as such). The terraakians can not be allowed to win. However, if you do what you have announced that you are going to do we will go after you next. We will save you and then destroy you, if we must.

Live for the swarm, don't die for foolish and blind vengeance against the universe.


----------



## 'o Skoteinos

"NO! We can NOT tolerate this attack on our brethren!" Ho Skoteinos screams "They will pay dearly. The Queens' survival is the first priority!"

((Edena 4 defense on the Forsaken One))

<<Taraakians>> The telepathic message flies through multiple spheres and reaches them <<You have show your true intentions. You have attacked our most trusted allies, our benefactors - the ones who showed us the light, who brought us peace - and most of all, our saviors. We break the alliance, we break the truce. Whatever fatte the Athian people and the Hive Cluster faces, their fate is OUR fate. We will stand with them, live with them, or die with them.>>

<<FEAR FOR THE SWARM!>>


----------



## The Forsaken One

*FOR THE HIVE! And speech to ALL!*

Edena I'm chaging my attack to the taraakians for both my factions.

-----------------------------

Fellow members of the Spheres and this conflict, now it's time to put aside our grudges and to stand united on the walls of fate.

Now is the time to stand together and wage war on a common enemy.
Now is the time to unleash our true power.
Now is the time to act.

I have spent a eternity avoiding conflict but it seems destiny has caught up with me.
I can run no more, you can run no more.

Destiny and fate have sought us out and here they are presented to us.

I bid you all to set aside your pity strife and help me rid ourselves of these meddling outsiders.
I bid you so stand united against these conquering birdmen.
I bid you to stand with me in all your greatness and show what we are really made of.

I threaten to destroy it all because I would rather see it all go to hell then to be assimilated into a greater empire in which we have no say and can only live at the will and whim of these Taraakians.

I live to make my own fate.
I live to evolve.
I live to create.
I live to shape my own destiny.

Are you all to weak to take action now that you cannot run?
Will you all just be swallowed by this juggernaut called the millitant fair?
Maybe they will swallow me but damn the gods that I'm gonna make some choke to death on me.

You all stood together, we withstood so many challenges and enemies.
Now I ask you to stand together, good and evil. 
I ask you to unite at my side and stand as one.

Anabstercorian, Kalanyr, Siobhan, fighters for freedom and life.
Are you willing to let this power be taken from you?
Are you this weak of heart?
Are you to AFRAID to dare and challenge destiny itself?

Destiny is just a dream, as it fate. 
They can be molded, shaped into something of your deepest desires.
Dare to live
Dare to choose
Dare to temp fate
Dare to take destiny into your own hands
Dare to dream

Look at the great men and women you always were, now look at what you have become.
Wielders of great power and magic
Commanders of vast armies
Rulers of billions of people and vast empires
Creators of worlds and miracles

You remember the sending of the angels?
The vision?
The beautifull city in which all stood united under a common rule?

That city that WE, yes WE together created.
Do you think the Taraakians will accept a united rule?
Do you think they are capable of sharing the power?
Capable of trust and confidence in us?

These Taraakians are smart and bright.
They see us what we are and especially WHAT WE WILL BECOME.

We will defeat our common enemies
We will find enlightenment en unison
We will stand together over the broken and battered remains of our enemies
We will put aside our pity strife and grow into one perfect being

They call us children, but see how much we have accomplished on our own.
Growth is through strife and conflict for it sifts out the weak and pushes us towards new discoveries and devellopments.
Maybe in their eyes and to their standards we are children, children maybe but we are GREAT.

We wield potential above any other in the multiverse and they know it.

They know we will come through
They know we will stand united one day
They know what we will become
They know that that will surpass even them

They are afraid of what we will become, what we will grow into.

We will grow into maturity and we will surpass any in the multiverse and beyond.

We will grow beyond the Taraakians and they are afraid of us.

Now I cry out to all of you, come to my side. 
Rally your armies and your magic.
Stand next to me and next to your enemies in all your greatness and strengh and beauty.

Be proud of yourselves and what you have grown into
Have faith in your potential for it is greater then any in existance
Let your future and that power and greatness that is ment for you all not be taken away by these... birdmen
Take your future and fate into your own hands

I have seen what you all can do, I have seen you all doubt and wither, fall and rise again.

Now it is time to rise above yourselves and beyond.
Now it is time for you to come to realise powers beyond your imagination, powers you poses and that are in their infant stages.

Do you think you are that great now? Yes great WE are, and even greater we will become.

But together we are greater beyond any imagination.

They call us children, remember that word?
Vecna called us children and see how he vanished into ashes beneath the beauty of Anabstercorians might.
How he withered under the perfect light shed by the angels and those holy that command and pray to them.
How he was crushed by the orcs
Rebuked by the elves
Obliterated by the dwarves
Blasted by the Gnomes

And why? Because we stood as one.
You all had the guts to trust and stand united against that that would take your rightfull future and greatness from you.
Now this has come again and the enemy for elusive and misleading and more powerfull.

But it is all the same, follow me, dare to take fate into your own hands.

Follow me, follow the Thri-Dometrix, follow the God emperor and Kas in their holy might.

Follow us for we understand our greatness and that what we shall become.
Let us show you that vision, let you share that vision.

Let us inspire you to be what you can be.

I cry out to you all, rise, rise, RISE and unite.
Stand with me and overcome.

I know your desires
I know your thoughts
I know your dreams
For I am Vaeregoth

I have seen your futures, fatasies and ambitions float through The Dreaming

I have seen the dreams and futures of gods
I have seen that what might happen
That what SHOULD happen.

Don't lie to yourselves, dare to desire, to dream and to stand with your principles and ambitions.

Anabstercorian, you wished to lead, you have lead but now the time has come to demand and take that what should be yours.
Will you lead your people next to mine?

God emperor and Lord Kas, you have planned, plotted and ruled. You have led armies to victories and created something beyond imagination, new life. 
Will you cherish this life and protect it?
Will you stand by my side and fight for it's future and see it's growth to maturity?

Oerth Alliance you have stood united and withstood all the storms of destiny threw at you. 
You stood fierce and proud and took what belonged to you.
Now will you have you futures and that what should belong to you taken from you?
Where is your confidence, your pride, you willing to sacrifise for that what is greater then yourself?
Are you gonna allow these meddlers to take that from you for which you have fought so hard?
Are you gonna stand next to me in unison in all your pride and glory to protect and nurish that what you have fought for these years?
I bid you come for there is more waiting in the future that you deserve then these aliens shall force you into.
Join with me.

People of Toril, proud and mighty.
I also call to you, you have been through it all. You put aside your strife and united into something beautifull. Something great and peacefull. Something beyond anyones expectations.
Are you willing to sacrifise that?
Where is your pride?
Where is your confidence and trust in that YOU and noone else creates your futures but YOU YOU YOU.
Now I bid you, FIGHT for what you have fought for so hard and long. 
Unite with me, and stand besides me.
Win through no matter what the cost and shape your own future once more.
People of Toril, TEACH us peace, teach us unison and how to put aside our grudges and hate.
You have aquiered and fought for that knowledge. Share it with us. Teach us with your wisdom and power of unison and let us add that what we have to offer and know to it.
Stand beside me and create the thing you haven't dared to dream of. A united commenwealth?
No a United Being not worthy of a name for it has done what no man had thought possible, to unite it ALL.
Dare to dream, be proud fierce people or Toril and JOIN ME!
FIGHT for your future and that you have fought for so hard.
RISE BESIDES ME AND TO VICTORY!

Githyanky, Gith and all other out there JOIN ME. Do you think these Taraakians will stop here?
They will expand and consume you all.
They will police and judge you.
They will force you their ways, and force you out of your greatness and future.


PEOPLE OF THE WORLDS RISE RISE, RISE BESIDES ME AND STAND PROUD AND FIERCE LIKE YOU ARE.

STAND AND FIGHT FOR YOUR FUTURE, FIGHT FOR WHAT YOU HAVE FOUGHT FOR.
FIGHT FOR THAT WHICH WILL BE YOURS AND THAT RIGHTFULLY SHOULD.

FIGHT AND MAKE YOUR OWN FUTURE
SHAPE FATE TO YOUR DREAMS

UNITE AND JOIN AT MY SIDE


TO BATTLE AND VICTORY!!!!!!


----------



## The Forsaken One

Ok I have recovered from OOC anger and initial mass destruction plans.

Don't tick the Queen off 

Read the speech and respond please, we are gonna win this.

Stand by me and unite!

I'm not planning on seeing so much work undone and I want to see everyones greatest plans come to fruition and let us marvel in our greatness.

Let us have the future we DESERVE.


----------



## 'o Skoteinos

The Immortals stand with you, my Queen, and so do the Orcs. We live for you. We will die at your command. Survival is the prime directive. Protect the Swarm, protect the Hive, protect the Diadem if Dreams...

We will fight! For ourselves, for freedom, for the Hive, and FOR THE QUEEN!!!

FOR WE ARE THE SWARM, AND WE WILL NOT BE DENIED!

((I throw a class 4 attack on the Taraakians))


----------



## The Forsaken One

2 category 4 attacks from me on the Taraakians.

I ask the Queen of the Silver Hive to cease hostilities and accept my rule. Together we stand strong and she will only profit from the hives unison.

If the Cerebrate/Queen accepts I immidiatly redraw my brood attacking them and let the Cerebrate live and hold it's allignment.
They will become a third power under my command and I will have them attack the Taraakians category4. And defend me category 4.

LIVE FOR THE SWARM!!!  (indeed serpenteye LIVE!)




EDENA: I'm using my feat. Vaeregoth will become my 2 powers.
Vaeregoth will stand against these people herself and let no harm come over her minions in this way.

The Swarms attack Broods (my PL) is throwing themselves at the reinforced hull of the Taraakian ship.
We are unleashing screeches and shrieks by the millions at that ships.

FOR THE SWARM!!!


----------



## 'o Skoteinos

forsaken one: your two attacks were held last day, and are now class 6!!


----------



## The Forsaken One

No Smorremans because I changed my target 


Serpent and Zelda, if everyone joins and these $%!@*() get killed we can get back at our own war, destroy the deathmachines, put Melkor back in ravenloft and see what comes next 

Melkor since you don't even defend me why should I keep that promise and destroy it all?

you never game me a single reason to be at your side so why now? 
I want to live and create not to blubber it all into red goo.


----------



## The Forsaken One

*EDENA*

I got your post on the lurker forum mailed by Skoteinos so I do know NOW and just 10 seconds now that you posted it.

So I repented before I heard that remember that later on.

I'm not gonna sabotage the IR this way although I do have the power.

It was some OOC and IC anger combined but not good for the fun of the game and who am I to take away 15 people their fun and game right?

So you won't have to swallow it since it ain't gonna happen.

But there is the IF.

If people decide to fight for their own future and join with me because if they won't and I live then I will allow MY ethics and suck not to be and let our futures and dreams be taken away.

if the Taraakians can pull that and demand that and base it on Ethics, so can I.

Everyone, I just repented several times, starting with the speech.

Choose again, several powers have switched to my side and decided to fight for their hard work and to keep dreaming and to fight for the right to make your own future.

JOIN with me and keep this baby going.

I'm offering a easy way out and I'm gonna take the hit anyway so c'mon. Fight for your beliefs and your own ways and futures. Join me or be suppressed and live your quiete lives without the power you have now to make a difference.


----------



## 'o Skoteinos

well KWH, seems like you're making you sig come true..."born to burn, born to die"...


----------



## The Forsaken One

*Heh*

we zullen zien romserator we zullen zien 

en we moeten mijn eeuwige veels te grote portie geluk niet vergeten 

-------------

According to some lines Edena posted on the Lurkers Forum and that what I'm intending won't work the way I wanted and Edena promissed seems that Edena is out to get me.

Nice to have a DM that's out to get me, makes for a real challenge 

But Edena, then don't give me things that won't work as you say and promise they will. Makes me feel.... awkward.


----------



## 'o Skoteinos

yeah let's start the romseration...^______^


maar wat gaan we doen als we dat amulet houden? die friggin' zilveren koningin verhoogt de aanval...die crushen we met een dream? een fundamentele verandering als: formians kunnen niet Good zijn? 

edje wil je dromen schroeven...iig de massa vernietegings dromen...misschien kan je wel de weave mollen, maar dat niet meer reageert lijkt beetje uitgesloten (hoewel het wel stijl ++ zou zijn ^_^)

gaan we trouwens bij de legioenen der totale vernietiging / the vereniging der werelden, blijven we zelfstandig, na alle hulp die we gekregen hebben?

damn, ik moet weten wat je gaat doen, wat je wil en hoe je het gaat bereiken...


----------



## Gurdjieff

*The Emerald Order and the current situation*

*RESPONSE TO THE ATTACK BY THE TARAAKIANS*

"Lady, Lady, terrible news!"
"What is it, my good fellow. Why are you in panic?"
"It is the war, mylady. The Taraakians are attacking!"
"Who is their target, masterseer?"
"It is the Swarm madam, they are heading for the Swarm. Lady Vaeregoth is under attack. The Taraakians want the Diadem."
"The Diadem of Dreams. So that's their goal. Any responses?"
"Yes, the world is anger and despair as well. What are we going to do madam?"
"I sense... darkness. I really though the Taraakians ment no harm. I believed that they would battle Evil. I don't get it. Masterseer, leave now. I need council."
"Yes Lady."



_"What is it, Angelika, Lady of Oerth. What troubles you?"
"Brother of Light, Angel from the Sky, I am in trouble. Great trouble. For weeks now I've done everything in my power to create a safe world. I wanted Evil out. I wanted freedom for my people. I wanted Oerth to be the green world it once was, before this mass-destruction. And now... You know about the Taraakians. I consulted you on that. They made a beautiful dream. But this is going to be just a dream. We aren't going to be free. We're going to be puppets, pions in a game of chess in which the Taraakians are the Kings and Queens."
The Brother of Light thinks for a second. 
The Angel aswell is trying to find the right answer. 
Angelika, continues.
"The Taraakians. They came with the message of law, peace and this beautiful world. It was all I dreamed about. But now I realise at what cost it is going to be at. Freedom. It is freedom that I am missing in this treaty. And it is to much."
The Angel speaks, slowly and with a deep voice. 
"If that is how you feel Angelika, and it is true, if it comes from inside you, if it is your desire, then say No to the Taraakians."
"Will it actually be that simple, Angel?" The Brother of Light stands up, walks slowly up and down the room.  "I do see your point Angelika. But I am afraid. Yes, I am afraid to die."
Angelika looks at the Brother, then to the angel. She speaks:_
*"Death becomes us all. It is nothing to fear, yet we shouldn't embrace it. Death is part of a circle. Birth, Life, Death. As long as you can live, death will follow. Removing the Life and people will never find their resting place. The circle is broken. And that is what the Tarakiaans want to do. They want to remove that part of the circle that I wish to keep. The part that I want to create for everyone. Indeed Angel. I say No."*


*(RESPONSE TO THE SPEECH BY VAEREGOTH)*

To Vaeregoth, Queen of the Hive.

Lady, I salute you. In times, we haven't had much contact. Actually, we never really spoke, except for the time you felt ignored, the peace meeting. I am still sorry for that. I hope you forgive me and my friends for this mistake and don't hold it against us. 
But this isn't a social call. I am not contacting you for no reason. I am responding to your distress call. In your speech you claim certain things. You are right. The Tarakiaans are taking a wrong turn here. 
I will keep it short, for I have many things to do, and you probably as well, and time is not a lot. 
The Emerald Order, having the blessing of an Angel, are grouping with you. Yes, we will defend you, make sure you keep the Diadem. We will not let our freedom be taken, not by anyone or anything. 

Greetings Vaeregoth. May the Light shine on you.

Lady Angelika of the Emerald Order.

*EDENA:  DAY 6 ATTACK/ DEFENSE
THE EMERALD ORDER 50% INTACT - DEFENSE 4 (-2) ON FORSAKEN ONE'S VAEREGOTH
THE BROTHERHOOD OF LIGHT 50% INTACT - DEFENSE 4 (-2) ON FORSAKEN ONE'S VAEREGOTH

Since all attacks were held last day, that means that the Clouds are ready? (My City). If so, EVERY PERSON IN THE EMERALD ORDER IS MOVED TO THE CITY.

THE EMERALD ORDER 50% INTACT - ATTACK 4 (-2) ON THE TARAKIAANS
THE BROTHERHOOD OF LIGHT 50% INTACT - ATTACK 4 (-2) ON THE TARAKIAANS

MY WHOLE ARMY IS ATTACKING AS WELL (Target: Tarakiaans) THIS INCLUDES THE ANGELS RESURRECTED LAST DAY.*


Speech to The Alliance of Oerth. To the Union of the Worlds. Every Freaking Faction anywhere!
_
"People, allies, enemies. We are all different. We are all unique. I cannot make any choices for you. You have to that yourself. What I will not influence you. I will not even try to convince you. The only thing I want now, is that you think. That you think, BEFORE you make up your mind. No. I am going the wrong way here. I want you to clear your mind. I want you to listen to your hart. I want you to contact yourself. I NEED you to listen to yourself! I NEED you to see what we are doing here."

Angelika, stretching here green robe, takes a zip of water. Then she continues her speech.

"The Tarakiaans came. They had wonderful speeches, nice words. They would do anything we would stand for, as we wanted Peace and Law. We wanted safety. Yes?"

"Yes."

"We wanted that."

"But now I ask you: At what cost are YOU prepared to gain these benefits? Vaeregoth, Queen of the Hive, contacted us all. She spoke wise words. Words that confirmed my current state of mind. We don't want peace. We don't want law. That is just a bonus that will come in time. Do you remember the vision? The vision about a tower, connecting all worlds? We all were living in peace. Did it show any influences of the Tarakiaans? NO! It did not! WE CAN DO THIS OURSELVES, THE ANGELS SHOWED IT. The Angels still have faith. The Angels still know the difference between Peace and Forced Peace. The Angels know that Peace cannot be forced. Noone can live in peace under the dictation of someone else. It is simply not possible. I am asking you all. Here my point. Feel it. Sense the truth I speak. I am not an Angel, like you Hazen, my dear friend and ally. It is you who must surely see my point. You, keeper of all that is Good and Pure. What is the MOST important thing in EVERYONES life?"

"Yes, it is FREEDOM. Only if you are free you can find peace with yourself, with anyone. FREEDOM. Laws are nice, as long as they are acceptable. As long as everyone is equal. The Tarakiaans are forcing us to become slaves. They are forcing us to become their civilians in a world in which they can do anything they want to. They are the dictators, we are the common people. Do we want that? Do we want to live in such a world? No we don't. Everyone knows this. Angel Hazen, you know this. I hope you join me, for I am saying something which might kill me in the long run. I am saying this against the Tarakiaans. I am saying this against ANYONE who wants to dictate me or my people. I am saying NO! I will not give up what makes life life! I will not give up the freedom I have, the freedom my people have, for what the Tarakiaans are offering. NO!"

"Now people of the Alliance. Now, Union of Oerth. Now, Lord Melkor, lord of Shades. Now Zouron the Dark. Now, Angels of the Seventh Heaven. I am targeting EVERYONE with this. I am saying this to the greatest good in existance, as well as the greatest Evil. Inside, we all want the same thing. We want to live. We want our lives. We want our freedom. For once, let us drop our own current problems. Let us drop our own fights. Let us target one enemy, one enemy alone. Let us fight against the Tarakiaans. Yes, I know it is strange for me to say this. The Tarakiaans are Good. Yet their goal is fowl. They are corrupted by their power. They are consumed by their hunger for more. They need it and if we don't stop them, they just won't stop."

"The Tarakiaans are targeting Vaeregoth, the Queen of the Hive. They want her Diadem to take away our freedom. Without it, they can't force us unwillingly. With it, they can. Stand by me! Stand by Vaeregoth! Stand by us as we defend the only thing in life that makes life liveable! Fight for freedom!"_


----------



## Zelda Themelin

OOC: Ok, Forsaken One, your mass-destruction plans of fellow-players  I forgive. Now let the game continue. Hopefully your character has something more interesting in store.


----------



## Zelda Themelin

*PP aka Story hour...*

Ergoth-Nog had thought, that finally, even while some disturbing things Katha had told him were haunting his thoughts, that
matter with The Taraakians had turned for good, it took turn on the worse. He so wished he misundertood these powerful alien's
intentions, but such easy way out was nowhere in sight.

There was reason, why these united very different people who trusted Ergoth-Nog to lead them, had mostly liked his decision to wage not war on anyone, but against true plague to nature, representers of disease and oblivion. Nothing made him more sad, than to see these creatures of good purpose misundertood them all so horrible. And so they all started to walk the Dark Path that day, even those who did not choose to do that personally. Everyone was dragged along.

And it was not path leading to Realms of Terror, but realms of cold oblivion. But wait... but would be later, unless... Well, one can always hope.

Ergoth-Nog had been a young  man, but he felt very very old today. Elvor's heritage he had failed to uphold. Alliance crumbling.
forces of corruption and decay ever-returning and getting stronger. Forces of light following more the ways of Law, than Good. Tyrants and true believers of freedom singing the same song, for so different reasons. Everything Ergoth-Nog believed felt so twisted it sickened him. He was too tired to actually fall asleep. Weird mood is that. Few things managed to uphold his good mood, gave him reasons to endure it all.

Katha walked into his tent, passed a litte strange smile at Ergoth-Nog, while silently mumbling

"Tick tock tick tock tick tock tick tock...."

Without saying anything else Katha left.

Wearan, one of Ergoth-Nog's trusted warriors entered soon after...

"Prince, our mages are ready to cast the spells of war... do I give them a signal?"

"Yes, do that. However..."

"Yes?"

"Never mind."

Wearan gave certain look of concern for Ergoth-Nog while leaving to pass the message.

Being more tired than he thought he was Ergoth-Nog fell into slumber later on. He didn't know how long he had slept, than some unpleasant feeling half-awaked him. Something was not right...


----------



## Uvenelei

"Are we sure we want to do this, Loew? We know how strong they are, and that they'll kill everyone in the Republic if we fail." Aurican asked as he stared at the Prime Minister from across the War Room table.

"That's exactly why we need to give everything we have, my friend. Everything." Loew replied.

EDENA: My attack/defense routine is en route.


----------



## Mr. Draco

Forsaken One:  Why don't you use your diadem of dreams to put out the taraakian's home star?  That might put a bit of a dampner on their attack plans 

*EDENA:* I'll email the attacks/defenses for the Union very soon.


----------



## The Forsaken One

*The rectifying*

In the now cold darkened world of Athas it was stirred awake once more.
Under the darkness invisible to the eye billions moved towards their primary hive clusters.

The ground trembled as innumerable minions crawled over the surface of the cold desert world.
The air filled with a deafening noise as thousands of creatures seered through the pitch black skies.

The darkness covered a activity truly staggering to the human mind. 
Billions preparing for war and gathering in clusters in perfect unison.

In only a few hours the world had been organised.
The civillian natives been safely guarded in the warm hive brood clusters beneath the surface of the cold and barren planet.
The ravenous swarms gathered in their primary hive clusters, preparing for the onslaught.

The call had been given, the words delivered.

The Queen was ready and she knew what she was taking on
She had planned many ways the future might become
The power she had and wielded
She wasn't just able to dream
She dared to dream, and a lucid dream it is

Now her minions had gathered and her foe was comming for her
But she was ready, she was prepared.
She would face those who dared and come and take from her what belonged to her.

Soon the emotion roared through the entity
the emotion fed by a single feeling
no command was given
no order stretched
all she needed to do was to feel and they obeyed

The surface of Athas sprang alive as a purple light once again crackled through the skies as a symbol of the power being summoned.
The swarms were set in motion and the skies now dimly purple lit turned black once again as the Swarms filled it with their numbers.

The Queen summoned all the psionic energies her minions had to provide and she shivered. 
Trembling with the power she now held she felt her physical form wither and fail beneath the radiant energies of which she now consisted.
She turned a bright purple enigma and she took of.

As the broods left the atmosphere and headed for the warpholes the purple star joined them.

Now as the warpholes open the Swarms move towards what will be their biggest trial and test yet to have come.

Fed by a single emotion
Driven by a purple light
Enraged with a single command
They now answer the summon of destiny
Time to wither and fall or to be grand 

As the broods entered the warphole the purple shifted it's color as other colours mixed with it, she felt her power grow, she felt it escalate, she felt... the ability to make a difference and the power to fuel that ability.

The time of her ascension had come.
Fueled with a ever growing power she now answers her summon
Tempting fate and battling for her existance and the future she was born to have.
She feels the power building, the energies flowing into her.
As she extends her growing power over the Swarms she knows her pleed for help was answered.

Soon the Swarms would batter the hulls of the Taraakian ship and Vaeregoth would unleash the power she held within.

Soon she would be the focal point of the answer they, we had to these destroyers of dreams.
Soon would she and her swarms face the peril that threatened them all.
After that they would have to deal with others threatening her existance but now was the time to act together against a foe that cannot be denied or taken on alone.

United the powers flowed through the Pulsar that seered through space between the massive swarms.
United we stand.
United we shall overcome.


----------



## The Forsaken One

It seems I'm getting the taste of IC and descriptive posting 

Good luck to all of you when Edena resolves the comming battle and thanks to all of you that I was able to convince and that are rallying to my side to fight for our own destiny and future.

To my regrets today we have to fight to be able to fight once again.

If we don't act now and destroy those we are going to take our rightfull futures from us we shall be hearded like cattle beneath our Taraakian sheppards.

My best wishes to all of you who stand united, let us come through victorious and fight for the future we saw in our vision.

United we shall overcome, devided we shall fall.

We have washed onto the shores of destiny my fellow players.

May fate be kind to you all.


----------



## Mr. Draco

Indeed Vaeregoth, let our forces survive this day victorious!  The taraakians are in WAY over their head.  Let's show them just how tough Oerthians really are!   Hey, we were the ones to send the elder ones packing, right?

EDENA:  I sent the revised day 6 template, did you recieve it?
Also edena, the Lightning 'X' weapon/construct project will be used fully against the Taraakians in our major assault against their ship.  Also, Kas and the God-Emperor will use the power they have available from the microbe project during the fighting onboard and against the Taraakian ship.

William: _Hazen, these beings of 'good,' these Taraakians, have just committed themselves to offensive action against the free and independant people of these spheres.  Thus, in forcing our hand to defend ourselves, they leave us no choice but to wage war.  May history forgive us for the lives that will be lost in this conflict due to the stupidity and arrogance of the Taraakians.  Should the Union be wiped out in battle now, I ask that you do me a favor: remember the dream of enlightenment.  If we are crushed now, do not let the Cydian race die out.  Please._


----------



## Anabstercorian

Now THAT is the Forsaken One I allied with!

All right.  What the hell.  One last hurrah, everybody!  Let's show the multiverse that there is a new Empire in town, the Panspecies Armada, and we will not be slaves to any other.

I have no hostilities with any other country aside from Melkor and Phibrizzo.  Let's take them down and wrap this puppy up.

*Edena, no change to my 11th level actions, but I change my mind regarding the Taraakians.  They're welcome to help us thwart the psychotic monstrosity that is Phibrizzo, but after that they will have no further say in governing our affairs unless we agree to it.  I do say, however, that I will always welcome their advice and guidance, being a species easily equal to the Illithid in stature.*


----------



## Mr. Draco

Hmm, what the heck, things are going down.  I'll let out a secret.  The Union of Worlds has been allied with Forsaken One and Anab for a while now.  The taraakians just forced us to make it public.


----------



## Tokiwong

_Iuz watches the development with mild interest, as he paces a gentle rolling valley... a glowing orb showing him all that transpires in Greyspace... "interesting... very interesting..."

Talindra followed him, "The world is beautiful..."

Iuz didn't even look up, "It is still far from complete... the seeding will commence soon... and then the people will have a bounty to live off of... and it could not come sooner... this universe has gone mad..."

Talindra smiled placing a hand on his shoulder, "You have done well..."

"I have not done nearly enough it could all be dashed at the whim of madmen.... we must escalate efforts..." Iuz paused... "the end of the world is coming soon then any of us would like..."_


----------



## William Ronald

Lord Ronald speaks.  (Hazen is busy trying to figure a way out of this mess for everyone.  Edena tries to find a way for the IR to continue without a bunch of dead worlds.  I come back and see someone threatening to destroy Oerth, Krynn, and Toril.P


"I ask people to stand down and explain their actions."

"Vaeregoth, you tried to hold Oerth, Toril, and Krynn hostage by your threat to destroy them.  This is an evil act by most philosophies.  Your destruction of three worlds was wrong as well."

"Try to convince the Taraakians that you are not a murderer who cannot handle power responsibly.  Explain why we should believe you will not try to conquer all."

"Lord Kas offered a compromise to the Taraakians.  I ask the God Emperor to coment on it."

"It seems that a lot of peope are unwilling to compromise or permit any limits on their power.  It seems some people are deciding, no one can limit me."

"Well, I would like people to talk and propose a solution to this crisis.  Hazen is trying to convince the Taraakians that there is some good left in the Union of Worlds and Vaeregoth.  He asked me to address you while he deals with a near impossible task.  The Taraakians may think some of  you are genocidal madmen."

"It is said that people are known by the company they keep.  Everyone consider whom you are allying with."

"Vaeregoth, explain why the Kevellond League should side with someone who just threatened to destroy Oerth? Explain why any should side with you after your murder of three worlds?"

"Or is it true that the lives of the people of Athas, Krynn, Oerth, Toril and Mystara mean NOTHING to some of you and that the only god you have ever worshipped is your own power!  Hazen thinks you are better than you seem to me.  Prove me wrong and prove him right."

OOC:  Edena brought in the Taraakians because he saw the IR ending with mutual destruction by all of us.  Some of us don't want the IR to end in Armageddon, with no survivors.  If the Taraakians are being a littlle heavy handed, so are some of the PC factions.

The Forsaken One,   I do not like being threatened in game or real life.  So, explain your threat to destroy Oerth.


----------



## Anabstercorian

Anabstercorian watches the play of wills with interest, hoping good sense will prevail.


----------



## Mr. Draco

William: Kas' offer of peace to the Taraakians went unheeded, and they began offensive military operations.  Due to their agression, we are now in a state of war.  The offer is, needless to say, no longer valid.  The taraakians have shown their true colors, and now they're about to find out that they bit off more than they could handle, because the Union isn't going down without a fight, a large fight, a large and very likely bloody fight.


----------



## Tokiwong

_Iuz sends a message broadcasted and disseminated far and wide... he is seated on his throne, a gentle red kimono all about him... his eyes burning like fire...

"People of the many spheres... listen to my words... they shall be brief.  We have reached the 11th hour, the time for own autonomy is coming to an end at the hands of invaders... for that is what they are... invaders... they come to consume and change our way of life... utterly..."

"Hazen, President Ronald, and the rest of the Kevellond League have sided with them... they believe that they will usher a new age... I say what age is this where choice... is squashed... freewill a distant memory..."

"They seek to control," Iuz pauses, "they seek to strip you of everything that makes us wholly Oerthian, Torillian, Athasian... or what have you.  Your magic, they shall take, your technology stripped, for we are children to them not worthy of such things..."

Iuz clenched a fist, "They are hypocrites... they bring everlasting peace by sterilizing whole worlds... will you be pacified?  Will you allow them to take what you have earned?  That is what they want... for us to cower and break... and give into their demands..." Iuz looks determined...

"*NOW!!! Now is the time to CHOOSE!*  Do you lie down and let fate run its course... or do you rise... fight back by any means possible?  I say fight... support the cause of freedom and life!  Support our integral right to choose our own path.  We shall not be conquered... we shall not be cowed like Hazen and his Angels... we shall not be herded away to safety... we shall stand and fight for our worlds... we will win.. we must win..."

Iuz reclines and relaxes, "Now... now is the time to choose... for tomorrow may never come..." the scene fades to black..._


----------



## Serpenteye

*The most hated words of the English language*

_______
vBulletin Message 
The server is too busy at the moment. Please try again later. 
_______

I suggest we move the IR to a messageboard that actually works more than 70% of the time. (and that's a bloody generous estimate)


----------



## Tokiwong

*OOC:* I run a  message board... here


----------



## Serpenteye

*A message to all openly anti-terraakian factions in the IR*

"You know me. The God Emperor of the Union of Worlds. From poverty and chaos have I, and Kas, built the nation of Aerdi into an empire spanning the prime material, rivalled by few, surpassed by none. Every war I have fought I have won, every enemy beaten into submission, exile or death and trough it all I have emerged stronger than ever. This is who I am. I cannot be defeated.

And now, now we are facing a greater enemy than any we have faced before. Greater than Vecna, greater than the Red Scourge, greater than the Mists of Dread, greater even than each others. And yet, we do not fear. We will vanquish the terraakian fleet, imprison them, alter them, educate or annihilate them, depending on our personal choice and whim. The price we might pay is tremendous, but there can only be one outcome. We will win and we will have our freedom!

However, winning requires certain preparations. I suspect many of you are planning to attack the terraakian ship with conventional military force as well as with high magics. Well, the Humanoid Alliance happen to posess a few thousand nuclear weapons. When they go off I would prefer if no allied armies are in the general vicinity of the terraakian ship, it would be rather messy if they are. Instead I suggest that our united attack take place in three stages. First an attack with 11th level magics, then a strike with weapons of mass destruction and then a conventional attack of steel and flesh. That would cut down on casualties from friendly fire considerably. 

In case friendly fire would in some cases turn out to be intentional I suggest we keep a close eye on each others. You never know..."

This message is encoded and protected in every possible way against terraakian scrying.


----------



## Serpenteye

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *OOC: I run a  message board... here *




The colours are a bit harch on the eyes and I have no idea how userfriendly it is, but it seems a lot better than this one. At this stage of our game there's really no reason to be on the EN-boards. Their strength is the great numbers of visitors, that enabled us to create the game in the first place. But now that strength has become a weakness, since there are far too many people visiting the boards than they can handle.


----------



## Tokiwong

Serpenteye said:
			
		

> *
> 
> The colours are a bit harch on the eyes and I have no idea how userfriendly it is, but it seems a lot better than this one. At this stage of our game there's really no reason to be on the EN-boards. Their strength is the great numbers of visitors, that enabled us to create the game in the first place. But now that strength has become a weakness, since there are far too many people visiting the boards than they can handle. *




*OOC:* As far as colors they match my websiote so that is why I use them... and user-friendly I use the same boards as Enworld... Board software anyways... with a few hacks implemented by me...


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

The remaining Legion of Dread will publicly declare all our attacks on the terrakians...mantaining the defenses from the previous day...

(I'm sorry for not being able to post, but consider myself in a position similar to Forsaken One's, my surprise attack is ruined-so to speak)

Edena, please answer my emails as soon as you can, I won't do project ensnarement just yet but I want to see if my research project will work, especially at a time like this where it might be needed.


----------



## Melkor Lord Of ALL!

Edena, in these circumstances my 11th level Powers are defending themselves.


----------



## Serpenteye

William Ronald said:
			
		

> *
> "I ask people to stand down and explain their actions."
> *




"We have explained our actions. We have attempted to compromise. We have tried to build a lasting peace. They wouldn't listen. They rejected peace and now they have to pay the price.

The time for words is over. They have chosen their fate. Now we have to destroy them and end their threat once and for all. For they are not ready for the powers they posess, they do not have the maturity to decide our future, much less the future of the multiverse. They are not children, for children have the potential to grow. They are fools, who must pay for their impertinence."


----------



## Melkor Lord Of ALL!

Posted by Venus:





> Death becomes us all. It is nothing to fear, yet we shouldn't embrace it. Death is part of a circle. Birth, Life, Death. As long as you can live, death will follow. Removing the Life and people will never find their resting place. The circle is broken. And that is what the Tarakiaans want to do. They want to remove that part of the circle that I wish to keep. The part that I want to create for everyone. Indeed Angel. I say No."





Melkor`s response:

-Foolish harlot, there is NO circle, life is an abberation. The time is coming, soon the multiverse will return to the purity of The Void! But before it happens I shall see  you suffer.


----------



## Serpenteye

Melkor said:
			
		

> *Edena, in these circumstances my 11th level Powers are defending themselves. *




"So, Great Lord of the Dark, are you really going to allow the terraakian insolence to go unpunished? Are you going to accept their pulling you out of your domain to explain your actions to them like a peasant before the magistrate? Are you going to allow them to destroy you? Stand up for yourself, man! And punish them!"


----------



## Animus Abdicerer

Edena, I will continue my attacks as planed and release them on day 6.


----------



## William Ronald

OOC:

Serpenteye,  the Taraakians (meaning Edena) did not yet respond to Mr. Draco's offer.   So, it is still on the table.

Why don't you state why they should accept it, besides you not attacking?  In diplomacy, it is best to have both a carrot and a stick.

The Taraakians are giving the IR an option to continue.  I am not joking when I tell you their vision of universal destruction was correct.  I want an alternative besides a bunch of dead worlds.  Can you propose a better alternative.  (However, some people would prefer universal destruction over the loss of any power.  If the superpowers had felt like this in the Cold War, we would be dead. Yes, I suppose for some of the players here, anything that lessens there power is less importatnt than living worlds.  Besides, I find it funny that the Union has moved from attacking Phibrizzo -- who is trying to drag  you to Ravenloft -- to attacking a power that actually believes every power in the IR deserves to remain out of Ravenloft -- and alive.  Is power more important to the Union than the life of its people.  The OA has an alliance, try to craft one with them.)

Also, help usually has a price.  I was able to convince the Taraakians why the OA should be allies with them.  Now is your chance.  Don't underestimate your own rhetorical skills.


----------



## Tokiwong

*OOC:* It is pretty simple the Taraakians want to take our rights away.. I am all for avoiding ravenloft but to strip us of our rights... and our right to exist... is too much... too heavy handed.. how do you think the Taraakians would react if the roles were reversed... they would be pissed... and yes Iuz is not happy... he understands the motive but the execution is flawed in the extreme... there can be no diplomacy with hypocrisy


----------



## Mr. Draco

William, like i said earlier, the Taraakians had their chance to respond, they ignored the offer, and began their offensive.  If you could convince them to halt their attack, then we'll go back to the diplomatic table, however, they committed an act of war, and we will respond in turn.  Until the Taraakians halt their offensive, and remove their military forces from the vicinity of our colonies/planets and those of our allies, there can be no discussion.  There can be no peace while they attack.

[edit]- it should be noted that the Taraakians began their offensive AFTER Kas made the offer.


----------



## Serpenteye

William Ronald said:
			
		

> *OOC:
> 
> Serpenteye,  the Taraakians (meaning Edena) did not yet respond to Mr. Draco's offer.   So, it is still on the table.
> 
> Why don't you state why they should accept it, besides you not attacking?  In diplomacy, it is best to have both a carrot and a stick.
> 
> The Taraakians are giving the IR an option to continue.  I am not joking when I tell you their vision of universal destruction was correct.  I want an alternative besides a bunch of dead worlds.  Can you propose a better alternative.  (However, some people would prefer universal destruction over the loss of any power.  If the superpowers had felt like this in the Cold War, we would be dead. Yes, I suppose for some of the players here, anything that lessens there power is less importatnt than living worlds.  Besides, I find it funny that the Union has moved from attacking Phibrizzo -- who is trying to drag  you to Ravenloft -- to attacking a power that actually believes every power in the IR deserves to remain out of Ravenloft -- and alive.  Is power more important to the Union than the life of its people.  The OA has an alliance, try to craft one with them.)
> 
> Also, help usually has a price.  I was able to convince the Taraakians why the OA should be allies with them.  Now is your chance.  Don't underestimate your own rhetorical skills. *




Oh, but they did repond. They said that the Union of Worlds was oppressive and we had to be destroyed (or something like that) after that there was no point in negotiations. It was obvious from the very beginning that they would accept nothing but our complete and utter surrender. That is not an option. Ever.

And, you are joking right? The terraakians is the worst thing that has happened to the IR. They are offering peace at the price of subjugation. If everybody in the IR surrenders to them we will all have our actions dictated by NPCs. What made the IR great was the incredible freedom it gave the players. We could run amok and let our imaginations create wonders. Now, if we surrender, that will end. And unless we then would rebell against the terraakians the IR would truly end. The fun would end (at least much of it, and any is too much)

This situation is not a cold war. The superpowers made that all by themselves, it was not forced upon them by your God or any other alien influence. The cold war started, and ended, because of human free will. The terraakians are about the opposite. 

The Alliance of Dread is a threat, but the Terraakians are a greater. Do you stop to kick the kittens chewing at your ankles when you have a lion pouncing at your back?


----------



## Black Omega

Serpenteye said:
			
		

> *The Alliance of Dread is a threat, but the Terraakians are a greater. Do you stop to kick the kittens chewing at your ankles when you have a lion pouncing at your back? *



Funnily enough, I can understand.  When it came down to submission or war, the Seelie were ready to fight the Taraakian also.  At the same time, I consider the Taraakian the kitten when it comes to someone who in another moment of pique will simply decide to destroy everyone in the game.  And I've seen nothing to reassure me he won't try it the next time he gets mad.


----------



## Serpenteye

Black Omega said:
			
		

> *
> Funnily enough, I can understand.  When it came down to submission or war, the Seelie were ready to fight the Taraakian also.  At the same time, I consider the Taraakian the kitten when it comes to someone who in another moment of pique will simply decide to destroy everyone in the game.  And I've seen nothing to reassure me he won't try it the next time he gets mad. *




So, where do you stand? With the Terraakians, or against them? Eventually, if they are not stopped, they will attack you too.


----------



## Melkor Lord Of ALL!

Posted by Serpenteye:



> So, Great Lord of the Dark, are you really going to allow the terraakian insolence to go unpunished? Are you going to accept their pulling you out of your domain to explain your actions to them like a peasant before the magistrate? Are you going to allow them to destroy you? Stand up for yourself, man! And punish them!"





- And than you destroy me?! And there are others who deserve punishment more than Taarakians.


----------



## Black Omega

Serpenteye said:
			
		

> *So, where do you stand? With the Terraakians, or against them? *



We've accepted an alliance with them.  Given they are Lawful, I'm inclined to trust my allies that they won't break that agreement.  If they do, we'll fight them.
*



			Eventually, if they are not stopped, they will attack you too.
		
Click to expand...


*At least I'll be alive to fight them.  Forsaken won't even give me that much.


----------



## Melkor Lord Of ALL!

Posted by Black Omega:



> At the same time, I consider the Taraakian the kitten when it comes to someone who in another moment of pique will simply decide to destroy everyone in the game. And I've seen nothing to reassure me he won't try it the next time he gets mad.




OOC: I am not mad, I play to win as well as have fun. I consider bringing uniwersal destruction a victory for myself.


----------



## Melkor Lord Of ALL!

William 

Suddenly Hazen receives an image of Melkor standing alone in Astral Plane:

- Come Angel, we must speak, NOW!


----------



## Black Omega

Melkor said:
			
		

> *Posted by Black Omega:
> OOC: I am not mad, I play to win as well as have fun. I consider bringing uniwersal destruction a victory for myself. *



Not talking about you, Melkor.  Talking about Forsaken.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

((The DM watches all of this with his mouth hanging open))

  Ok, let me get this right:

  The following Powers are Defending Forsaken One's Power from the taraakian Attack - and also in addition are Attacking the taraakians:

  Anabstercorian's Powers
  Mr Draco and Serpenteye's Powers
  Melkor's Powers
  'o Skoteinos's Powers
  Sollir's Powers
  Venus's Powers
  Uvenelei's Powers
  Zelda's Powers

  Did I miss anyone?


----------



## William Ronald

*A post from a somewhat frustrated player*

Well, we have arranged an alliance with the Taraakians.   (See several posts above.)  So far, we have our freedom and our power respected by them.  IIf they break their agreement, well then my speech warning them still applies.

We have people trying to drag us to Ravenloft . (Melkor and Sollir.)  We have people who will casually threaten entire worlds after blowing up a sun. (The Forsaken One.)   We have powers here that make all but the most regimes in Earth's history seem rational.  The Taraakians,rightfully hold some factions responsible for the attacks on their worlds.  They do have the right to implement their defense treaties and attack those powers.  

We also have the certainty that we would all be dead if the Day 5 attacks went through.  If you don't believe me, e-mail Edena or do the math from the Day 5 attacks.

They do not trust the Union.  They believe the Union is a tyrannical power, and so far has shown to have different values. The Union has tried to play boths sides against each other in wars on the worlds they colonize.  

So, explain how the Taraakians are a threat to the Oerth Alliance when we have peace with them and are keeping our power?  I need reasons not claims to oppose them.

So far, the Union seems to be siding with the Alliance of Dread -- who was prepared to drag them screaming into Ravenloft.  How can I possibly ally with someone who is plotting my  own destruction,  namely the Alliance of Dread? 

Venus and 'o Skoteinos seem to be siding with the Forsaken One out of personal friendship.  I disagree with doing this in a role playing game, but they can make their own decisions.

Of course it may be that the majority of the players prefer universal annihilation over a possibility of surrender, earning your power back by convincing the Taraakians that you are responsible, and then pursuing your own agendas. However, in real life, if leaders were poised for Armageddon one would have to ask if their people would want an alternative.

As a free and independent power, I could try to assure that the Taraakians would keep their word.  As things stand, without the Taraakians this IR would have been over when the Turn 5 attacks were resolved.  I want a solution besides universal annihilation.  If I can save my allies from annihilation, and everyone else wants to kill their powers, I have done all that I can.  We have free will.  However, help comes with a price.  I seem to recall Mr. Draco also calling the Taraakians.  I am sure he expected their help would come with a price.  So, perhaps people could negotiate one.

I don't here anything beyond people saying no one has the right to take my power away.  Well, a lot of players have shown their factions are enemies of Oerth.  One had a fit and decided to blow everything up. Prove to me that  you can be trusted more than the Taraakians.  Prove to me I am dealing with rational powers, not people having a fit.  Prove to me that you have some solution besides stop the Taraakians and then we will attack each other.  And end the IR in a ball of flames.

Do you honestly think Edena is looking forward to saying that the IR is over because all the worlds of the IR are dead husks?  Not that he would enjoy that; there are times when I think a lot of you don't give a damn if Edena is enjoying the IR.  Sometimes I think some of you see him as a vending machine you put coins into and get wish fulfillment. As long as people can try to win at any costs, who cares if the feelings of our moderators or anyone else is hurt.

After all, victory is the only thing.  What's fun?  Oh, the point of my even being on these boards.


----------



## Melkor Lord Of ALL!

No Edena, my powers are defending themselves.


----------



## Melkor Lord Of ALL!

William I am sure that if Hitler had an ability to bring universal destruction while ha was losing a war, he would do it, so would do Stalin or Husain.


----------



## William Ronald

Melkor,

Hazen can talk to you where he is.  I suspect a trap and trust your faction not at all.  The last time some one went alone to a parley with an evil power, he was attacked.  So, make your case now.  You can see why no one would trust you in a private parley.   

However, we can communicate at a distance.

Those who deserve more punishment than the Taraakians? By your standards, probably me. When the IR started, you declared war on me.  Even before I could find out what the Shade were about.

Your actions have been consistent. To destoy and enslave life.

Mine are to preserve life.  Life is precious.

If the superpowers had launched their missiles at each other, and someone stopped them, the people of the world would be glad of it.  I just hear a lot of people upset that they can't blow each other up.

So you can send your message.  I will respond to it.

It can be considered private between Hazen and Melkor.


Actually, Hitler thought that Germany would ultimately rise again to power and embrace his standards.  This was one of the things he wrote about in the bunker.  (History is a hobby.)

Stalin might have wanted his cult of personality to continue in secret.  He came as close to founding a religon based on himself without declaring it a religion as humanly possible with his cult of personality.

Saddam Hussein has always been more about survival than ideology.  Indeed, his only ideology is power and nepotism.

Universal annihilation is something that is more likely to be slipped into than deliberately planned.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*Question to Forsaken One*

I will say it right now ... the overwhelming Defense being put up against the taraakians is going to defeat them, and prevent them from taking the Diadem of Dreams, on Day 6.
  The taraakians will, of course, try again, on Day 7 - if they survive the Attacks against them on Day 6.

  I need to know, now, if Forsaken One is going to go ahead with the destruction of the suns of Realmspace, Greyspace, and Krynnspace, immediately after the taraakian assault on Day 6 fails.

  The reason I am asking is not so I can declare an end to the IR.
  I am asking because I must making rulings on what happens when the suns are put out.
  Needless to say, this will have ill effects.

  With 11th level magic, some will survive.  Others, will not.


----------



## Black Omega

Melkor said:
			
		

> *William I am sure that if Hitler had an ability to bring universal destruction while ha was losing a war, he would do it, so would do Stalin or Husain. *



Hitler could have.  Didn't.  the why is hard to say since his grasp on reality was so tenuous.  But the sheer amount of biological and chem weapons found in the Reich after the war was chilling.  

And Hussein did lose a war without emptying his arsenal of mass destruction.  

Hard to say with Stalin since there was not that capability in the USSR while they were losing to Germany.  I can imagine him trying to destroy germany.  I don't see him trying to do it to China, Argentina and the US just on general principles though.


----------



## Melkor Lord Of ALL!

Melkor to Hazen:

-Come Angel, I challenge you for a duel, we shall see if you are capable of more than long, boring and pathetic speeches!

OOC: Going offline now, I will be back in 5 hours.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

The next time someone on these boards tells me people don't enjoy playing evil characters, or that evil is not a part of D&D, my response is going to be:


  HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Melkor Lord Of ALL!

Edena, could you comment on what I posted before?:



> Edena, Shade are mass opening portals to Crystal Spheres seized by Red Goo, on Athas, Oerth and especially Toril. Red Legions are emerging from it, in countless billions, marching in sinister silence, they won`t stop until these worlds are completely purified, until every living being there merges with Red Goo.




And check my email, nice stuff there!  ( really must go offline now)


----------



## Melkor Lord Of ALL!

Black Omega, it wasn`t a total defeat for Hussein, I am confident that if he was about to be overthrown, he would have unleashed all his arsenal.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

You will see the results when I post the Order of Battle for Day 6.

  Which will be tomorrow, because my e-mail has died tonight, and won't allow any incoming messages.  (Personally, I don't think it's Comcast this time.  I think my e-mail server saw what was coming, and it fainted.)


----------



## Uvenelei

Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> *
> The following Powers are Defending Forsaken One's Power from the taraakian Attack - and also in addition are Attacking the taraakians:
> 
> Uvenelei's Powers
> 
> *




Erm, check your email.

edit: Hrm, no email, eh? Well, in that case, I'm doing the exact opposite of what you think I'm doing.


----------



## William Ronald

Hazen replies.

"I thought by defeating your armies and forcing you to run into a hole I proved I was capable of more than talk. After all the Shadow Throne no longer stands."

"I do not trust you to abide by the rules of any duel.  Also, I do not need to duel you to defeat you.  You have offended so many, that the question of your end is not if but when."

"Also I am busy with the defense of my people.  They are more important than satisfying your pride.  Your own people have abandoned you."

OOC: Nice try, Melkor.  I do not fight duels with someone who will set his minions on me and call them fair. Plus Hazen has defeated you and your machinations multiple times.

This is not cowardice, but practicality.  Also, I know you hate Hazen and I gain more satisfaction in defeating your plans than playing duelist.  I think in terms of strategy as a general rather than personal duels.

Oh, and your character is a god and I am not.  I serve my people better by defeating your strategy rather than participating in an unfair fight.  I consider duels only fair when they are between people of equal power and skill.   A master fencer dueling someone who never picked up a blade is not a fair fight.  Also, dueling is a stupid way to solve problems.

Edena, I send for the anti-death machine machines I posted in my e-mail and I was not joking about my summoning everything in that post.  If Sollir can call the demons and convince them to join the Red Goo, I can ask for help as well.  I offer to share my knowledge with everyone who responds to my help.

Also, I think at least one person on your list besides Uvenelei is not defending the Forsaken One and attacking the Taraakians.


----------



## Black Omega

Melkor said:
			
		

> *Black Omega, it wasn`t a total defeat for Hussein, I am confident that if he was about to be overthrown, he would have unleashed all his arsenal. *



Well, it was a total military defeat.  By the time the US stopped there was little to stop an advance on Baghdad.

The rest is getting into opinion and conjecture. We can guess why he didn't.  Whether it was concern over getting nuked in response or something else.

But this is getting way off topic so I'll leave it at that.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Noted.  

  I will read all of the e-mails when my server goes back up.

  - - - 

  If (well, it's now a given, considering how many are Defending him) Forsaken One is successfully Defended, and he subsequently uses the Diadem of Dreams to put out the suns of Realmspace, Greyspace, and Krynnspace, do not expect any further mercy from the taraakians towards any Power that aided Forsaken One.

  The taraakians will be out to KILL all who participated in aiding Forsaken One, after his destruction of the suns comes to pass.

  There will be no negotiation.
  There will be no quarter.
  And they will not stop, ever, until the deed is done or they themselves are destroyed.


----------



## Serpenteye

ooc:

William, surely you realise that it's a much lesser sacrifice for you to prove the inherent goodness of your faction to the tarraakians than it is for me, or indeed anyone else. Troughout the Ir you have been a good Melkor, uncompromising and pure. You have nothing to prove for your goodness is selfevident. Therefore it's no sacrifice to you to surrender to the terraakians. None, for your PC does not value power and will find great satisfaction in his righteous marturdom.

The situation for us is very different. There is no way we can prove to the terraakians that we are good and harmless, our past actions make that impossible. Mercykillers do not accept repentance. Therefore, what you are suggesting is that Mr Draco and I, for all practical purposes, stop playing the IR. If we surrender that will be our only option, since neither he or I want to roleplay toiletscubbers for aliens.

And please, stop preaching. Pleace stop preaching out of character. Your truth is not the only truth. You keep referring to Edena's feelings, so therefore I ask Edena:

Edena, what do you want us to do? What would be most fun for you? Would you prefer if we all acted against the natural inclinations of our PCs and surrendered to the tarraakians or would you prefer if we played this game in character and not out of it? What would you enjoy most? Does the IR have to have a happy ending?


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

ANSWER:

  I am TOTALLY NEUTRAL concerning what you do in the IR, from my OOC perspective.

  I play both good and evil Powers IC, and they have much to say, but what they have to say has nothing to do with how the I feel OOC.

  If you choose to fight the taraakians, that is fine.
  If you choose not to fight the taraakians, that is fine.

  If you choose to find a lasting peace, that is fine.
  If you choose to destroy the Powers of the IR in a climatic battle, that is fine.

  It is not my right to tell you how to play.
  It is most certainly not my right to tell you how to think.

  My job is to attempt to enable you to have fun, and that is what I always try to do.
  And that is what I will continue to try to do.

  Therefore, I do not give you advice now on what you should or should not do.
  Whether you should or should not fight the taraakians.
  Whether you should or should not make peace.
  Whether you should or should not make war.
  Or even whether Forsaken One should or should not put out the suns.

  You are your own players, and can handle your own affairs.
  I only moderate.

  - - -

  I STRONGLY urge you to do what YOU wish to do.
  I STRONGLY urge you to end the IR the way YOU want it to end.
  I STRONGLY urge you to play your characters precisely the way YOU want to.

  I STRONGLY urge you to never allow me to tell you how to play.

  - - -

  DIRECT ANSWERS TO QUESTIONS:

  Edena, what do you want us to do? 

  WHATEVER YOU WANT.

  What would be most fun for you?

  WHEN YOU ARE HAVING FUN, I AM HAVING FUN. 
  THEREFORE, DO WHAT IS FUN.

  Would you prefer if we all acted against the natural inclinations of our PCs and surrendered to the tarraakians or would you prefer if we played this game in character and not out of it?

  MY ONLY PREFERENCE IS THAT YOU DO WHAT IS MOST FUN FOR YOU.

  What would you enjoy most?

  THAT YOU ENJOY YOURSELVES.

  Does the IR have to have a happy ending?

  NO.  ANY ENDING IS POSSIBLE.  THE TRIUMPH OF GOOD.  THE TRIUMPH OF EVIL.  PEACE.  WAR.  MONUMENTAL ACHIEVEMENT.  TOTAL OBLITERATION.
  MOST IMPORTANTLY OF ALL - THE ENDING CANNOT BE ONE I DICTATE.  YOU MUST DICTATE HOW THE IR ENDS.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

There is one thing I do request:

  That you CARE about what happens in the IR.

  - - -

  Based on the last 3 pages of posts, I can see that all of you CARE GREATLY about what happens in the IR.

  That is more than enough for me.  

  To all of you, my players, cheers.


----------



## William Ronald

*A Call to the Eternal*

Hazen is deep in prayer.

"O Eternal and Rao,  I ask for your help in this time.  Long ago, Rao you told me there was a power far greater than yourself for good, one whom you have aided and supported. The Eternal, the source of life."

"I will if a day of peace comes, seek the Seventh Heaven which may be but a gateway to another realm of being. However, I know my prayers can be heard by Rao and the Eternal.  Whether you chose to answer a prayer is not my choice but yours."

"The days are dark, and the very suns of Oerth, Toril, and Krynn are threatened.  I ask for your aid in preventing this from happening."

"I have tried to convince the Taraakians that the people of Oerth, Krynn, Toril, Mystara and Athas are not insane, but essentially decent persons.  However, not even they can guarantee that the suns will not be extinguished."

"I ask for your aid in whatever form you chose to give it.  I would like to thank  you for my life and the wonderful people and worlds I have known.  The worlds are a testimony to the glory of the Eternal.  I would like to see them saved, but I know that th choice is ours."

"I have sought to preserve free will. I chastised the Taraakians when they sought to force all under their will.  They do have the right to honor treaties of defense with the worlds that were attacked.  Yet I believe political agreements must be entered into freely."

"I face many foes, including one who challenges me to a duel. He will likely think me craven for refusing it, but I believe there are many ways to fight as there are many ways to serve."

"I ask you to help me reach into the hearts of the peoples of the worlds.  They are the ones who will be destroyed if the suns are destroyed or if mutual annihilation occurs.  Yet so few leaders seem to consider anything beyond their own power.   Governments should exist for the sake of the governed."

"I am saddened that some of my allies chose to stand with one who threatens entire worlds.  However, I must respect their right to chose even if I disagree with their decision.  Without free will, good and evil have no true meaning.  All beings, save for constructs and robots, have free will."

"Perhaps if the peoples of the worlds spoke, their leaders will listen.  I pray that some how those calling for war could here what their people want."

"I have seen much that is good on Krynn, Toril, and Oerth.  I would not like to see those worlds devastated.  I ask for your guidance, for I am not perfect or all knowing.  Only the Eternal is all knowing.   I thank both Rao and the Eternal, who have guided me to a better life and rewarded me more than I deserve, for their generous gifts.  I thank you for infinite love towards me."

"There are many needy people on many worlds.  Sadly, there are those who lack not only food, water, clothing and shelter but love.  For all the technology I have seen, only people can create more love in their worlds.  I ask you to help me reach wounded hearts and bring healing."

OOC:  Hazen is calling for what help he can.  So far, the Taraakians have honored their pledge to the Oerth Alliance members by accepting them as allies and offering aid.  He does feel that a lot of people are not only being heavy handed but heavy hearted as well.  

Also, Hazen has reached a point where he does not truly care what others think of him.  So Melkor's challenge to a duel is ultimately meaningless to him.

Okay, no more out of character preaching.  (In character prayer for an Angel and a cleric should be allowable.) I am getting frustrated.   I am afraid if this IR ends with a bunch of dead worlds people will whine that their plans should have worked.  Maybe I am afraid that people will just grumble and remember this IR badly. 

I just want people to have fun and care about the IR.  If I seem so worried about the IR it is because I care.  I just want to make sure that when this is over everyone will say -- regardless of the outcome -- that the IR was fun and well worth the time and effort.  That is why I have made a nuisance of myself.

Fight the Taraakians, ally with them, save or destroy the worlds, all is fine by me.  I just want to make sure that this does not end in bitterness.  No one here deserves it.  I have not groused when I thought my power was completely wiped out.

Also, I am not too familiar with Planescape and its factions.  Also, for the third time, I did not surrender to the Taraakians.  I have allied with them.  They have accepted my faction and those of my allies as equal.

I am not suggesting that anyone become toilet scrubbers or surrender.  Edena has not yet commented on Mr. Draco's answer to the post where the Taraakians speak of the Psionic League's sacrifice.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*THE DEMIPLANE OF HOPE*

William, there is an answer to that prayer.
  The answer, is enormous;  monumental.

  A great light streams down out of the Upper Planes, and over the entire length and breathe of the Kevellond League, it shines.

  The devastated lands, black under clouds of smoke and dust, devoid of help and hope, suddenly begin to glimmer, to shine.

  The light plays along the edges of craters, over the shattered limbs of trees, the edges of broken rock, until the whole of the Kevellond League is lit up like the Aurora Borealis.
  Still the light grows.

  It grows, and the black sky turns brown.
  Then the brown fades into tan, then into yellow.

  Then, the sky turns a brilliant shining yellow, and still the light grows.

  The sky turns blazing white, and all the Kevellond League underneath that light, blazes with light also.

  In that light, everything changes.
  Everything metamorphoses.
  The light etches out forests where there were no forests, and they appear out of the light, shining green, trees tall and vibrant, filled with health, filled with animals and birds.
  The light etches out riverbeds and water, which blazes brilliant blue through the light, and clean water flows where before there was no water.
  The light etches out cities - not the old cities of the Kevellond League, but the cities that the Kevellond League could have built, would have built if war had not darkened the world.
  The light etches the outlines of millions of people;  the people who would have been alive, should have been alive, if the pall of evil had not spread it's way across Oerth.

  The light flares up along the entire border of the Kevellond League, and the entirety becomes it's own demiplane - the Demiplane of Hope.
  The Demiplane where the Light is supreme, and the beings of good are the strong, and no domain is held by evil.

  Unlike Ravenloft, it is easy to leave this Plane.
  It is not easy to enter it, however.
  In fact, nobody can enter it unless they have 12th level magic or the lord of the Kevellond League, the Angel Hazen, allows it.
  Of course, those native to it - those who were there when it was created and their offspring - can leave it and reenter as they please.

  Like Ravenloft, this demiplane will expand, ever grow, as new realms make bridges to it.
  Only good realms and the Upper Planes will have free bridges to the Demiplane of Hope.
  Only they will have easy access to this special place.

  The sun of Oerth will forever blaze down on the Kevellond League.
  The sky will forever be a rich blue, and no clouds of war will taint it.
  It's trees will always flourish in healthy soil, tall and grand against the horizon.
  It's waters will always reflect the sky back in a vibrant blue.

  Where the old Kevellond League was, on Oerth, is now a great cloud of mist.
  Those that enter this cloud of mist find themselves transported to the other side instantly, as if it were only paper thin.
  No spell of detection will ever see more than the blue, pleasant odored mist, unless it were with 12th level magic.

  The taraakians, who have such magic, see the Kevellond League within that mist, see what has happened, and they smile, and they declare peace with the Kevellond League, true peace, and offer true alliance, treaties of friendship and trade, if they are given the honor of freely entering and leaving the Demiplane of Hope.


----------



## Serpenteye

Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> *There is one thing I do request:
> 
> That you CARE about what happens in the IR.
> 
> - - -
> 
> Based on the last 3 pages of posts, I can see that all of you CARE GREATLY about what happens in the IR.
> 
> That is more than enough for me.
> 
> To all of you, my players, cheers.  *




And cheers to you  This is a great game, and you can take most of the credit for it. 

And William, people will whine, that's what people do. However, most of us will not, very much .


----------



## William Ronald

Edena:

I also had the Baklunish-Esmerin confederation and all factions under my name on the lists post moved to Taraakian space.  Along with everything for dagger's people.  (I just e-mailed him. I hope he is dong well)  My goal was to protect the innocent by getting them to the safest place I could.

Also, maybe you can post a little more information on the Taraakians.  With the passing of another day, people will have learned a little more about them.  Possibly enough to compare and contrast them with the mercy killers.  I do know that the Taraakians hold life of high value.  Indeed, I think the thought of the obliteration of worlds is painful to Taraakians.  


Sorry for being a bit rough on people in my worries about the IR.  It seems everyone cares.  Even if my forces are annihilated I will have fun regardless.  (Trust me, I have had things in real life that make this in game scenario seem minor.  It is a game.  Real life can be hard.)

Sepenteye:  I forgot to thank you for something. Your response to getting the God Emperor's daughter back was an excellent piece of role playing.  The God Emperor always struck me as a man of deep feelings with a sincere love of his country.  As he rose to power, he probably had dreams about what he wanted to give that child. Now, he can give her all he desired -- and more. They definitely deserved to be reunited.  (I know parents who would sell their souls for such a reunion.)

His emotional response was genuine and what I would have expected.  Could you perhaps describe the moment when the God Emperor presented her to the Union or at least its leadership. It must have been a source of tremendous pride.

It would probably be one heck of a post. While you may doubt your rhetorical skills, you are a good writer.  (Don't knock yourself; this is why you have family and friends. )


----------



## William Ronald

Intitially, this was a double post.

Edena, this is surprising to me.  I had not dreamed of a demiplane.  

Archcleric Hazen weeps with joy.  

"Eternal and Rao, I thank you.  This is a gift beyond words of praise.  I will make of this place a hope for those in despair, a light to those who would see.  I am honored and full of joy beyond belief."

"To my Taraakian brothers, I welcome you freely and with joy.  I hope that you will be here often.  If faith and fellowship, good and noble hearts can grow together.  If the people of those worlds that were devastated by the Red Waste seek to come here they may.  All who will live in peace with each other and need shelter from the storms of their worlds or their hearts are welcome."

"Let this place be a refuge like unto Hope Isle, both a beacon and a haven for those who seek one.   All I ask is that those who come here pledge not to harm another.  Let this place not be marred by violence or hate."

"I ask the Angels and the celestials to visit here often. We have hope here."

"I would ask the Taraakians to explain more of their beliefs, policies, laws, culture and philosophies.  Especially how you differ from mercykillers."

"Here let all be judged by the contents of their character and the quality of their deads.  Here let Freedom ring from the mountaintops and Love guide us."

"I ask Alzem to join me here.  If you wish, aid me in making this a refuge for those who seek peace."

Hazen kneels in prayer and gazes with wonder on this place.  His voice is soft, a whisper.  "Not even in my dreams would I have imagined such a place."

OOC:  I can now help people who are truly sincere in doing more to protect their civilian populations. You should know Hazen would never convert them by force to a belief.  If you do not trust the Taraakians, then send your defenseless civilians to me if you chose.  The laws shall be similar to those of the Taraakians.  So, no violence to another will be allowed. This also includes attempts to forcibly over throw the government.  Essentially even the worst will have to be on their best behavior.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Those looking down on Oerth from Wildspace see a great area of shining blue light where the Kevellond League is.
  Through that blue light, as through a heavy haze, they see a brilliantly lit, brilliantly green and blue land, it's waters throwing back reflected sunlight in golden glory.
  However, they can only see it - they cannot reach it, cannot touch it, cannot come to it.

  Those looking at Oerth from the Ethereal or Astral Plane see a shining light, brilliant as a blue star, totally impregnable, shooting forth from the greater white brightness of the world of Oerth.

  Those in the Underdark walking upward through tunnels or caves perceive only a gradual increasing of the blue mist, until it becomes too thick to see through at all.
  At that point, if they try to move any further upward - to within 10 miles of the surface - they come to a place where there is no rock, only blue mist, and they are forced to turn back.
  For those that somehow continue forward, perhaps by flying into the mist, they find themselves almost instantaneously arriving on the surface, just outside the area of blue mist.

  The effects of the Four Touches are instantly removed from the Kevellond League.

  Furthermore, the lands immediately around the Kevellond League - the Denzac Gulf, Hellfurnaces, Crystalmists, Baklunish Confederation, most of the Coalition of Light and Shadow, much of the Empire of Iuz, all of the Domain of Greyhawk, part of the western Union of Oerth, the whole of the Lortmils and Kron Hills, the whole of the Pomarj, all of the  Kingdom of Ulek ... also see the Four Touches reversed.

  The touch of the blue mist has a healing effect on everything it touches.
  Water that is poisoned and black becomes less so.
  The air is less contaminated and less dark, easier to breathe.
  The soil is less brittle under foot, less buried under ash.
  The surviving trees and brush are less greyish, less withered.

  Those effects are immediate, but greater effects will occur with time.
  Given time, the waters in these areas will flow clearly again, the sky will be free of smoke and dust, the ground will once more thrive with life, the trees and brush will be green again, and perhaps, people might one day return to many regions that are now desolate and filled with ruins.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Thank you for the compliment, Serpenteye.

  If it's a good game, it is because you make it so.  

  A DM is only half the equation!


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*The Fifth Touch*

However, even as the Demiplane of Hope forms ... the great battle of Athas occurs, as the taraakians struggle to take the Diadem of Dreams from Forsaken One, and a greater number of the Powers of the IR try to stop them.
  Will Forsaken One put out the suns of three Crystal Spheres?  Only he can decide that, should the taraakians lose.

  There are other great battles as well, as Powers strive one against another.

  And there is a monumental horror unleashed, as Melkor unleashes endless torrents of Red Poison upon world after world, upon countless peoples, within the Spheres of the IR.

  The Fifth Touch arrives, in all the lands and worlds of the IR, except only those bordering the new Demiplane.

  The Fifth Touch arrives, even as the great battles resolve themselves, and victors emerge from the slaughter.


----------



## The Forsaken One

Edena, since I'm looking at so much support I'm not gonna kill anything now.

Except those who are not acting at all.... I can forgive for it is loyalty or fear that drives and those can be powerfull enforcers of actions and choises.

William, after this is resolved and I might live to see another day and if my Swarms have broken and battered the hulls of the Taraakians and showed them to GET LOST from our piece of space (exept your new plane ofcoursse) I present you a gift.

I grant you 1 reality change as you please over where you please as a gift for you who achieved the impossible.
Use it wisely and think it over very well.

Those who attack me now I'll hunt down for as long as I live for they made the final choise towards the future of us all.

William I'd like to see a response from Toril to my call for help if not to bad to do 

-----

William I offer all my people from Athas that are innocent to be allowed in your domain where they might live a safe life they deserve.


----------



## Kalanyr

Cool, William deserves that. Even if I do find the constant Christian references somewhat strange in my Oerth gaming.  . 
Congratulations William. Nice timeing btw Edena. 

Wish it didn't feel so much like only the cataclysmic and William can achieve stuff though. One example was the Taraakians, they condemn a Solar and a Fey for being Chaotic and then they go and cower when a Lawful Good angel does a rebuke. Oh well, I've learnt to live with it. This IR is still cool. Will still be cool even if I become a bystander due to faction annihilation.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

I will state now, Forsaken One, that even if they are defeated in the Resolution of Battles for Day 6, the taraakians will try again - and again, until they succeed.

  Unless they are destroyed, and cannot attack further, obviously.

  They have come here to stop what you are doing, and this they will attempt, or die in the trying.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Thanks, Kalanyr.

  I wonder how William feels, though.  He has not replied.


----------



## Black Omega

Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> *Thanks, Kalanyr.
> 
> I wonder how William feels, though.  He has not replied. *



It's highly possible he's dozed off. This seems late for him.  Or he's typing a mega post.  He seemed very pleased indeed on the doublepost he converted.


----------



## Serpenteye

*Re: The taraakian assault*



			
				Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> *The taraakians make no further diplomatic response to the Union of the Worlds.
> Apparently, they have made up their minds, and are not going to change them.
> 
> - - -
> *





This is the quote I was looking for. It's from page 6 and clearly states that the teraakians have no desire to negotiate with the Union of Worlds. They have burnt their bridges and sunk their ships, they are committed to be our enemies. Their choice- not ours.


----------



## William Ronald

*A hymn of thanks*

Edena,

Thanks.   I am recreating the words from my double post below.  This is far more than I expected.

Kalanyr, the religious language I am using is actually from my own Jewish tradition.  (I have mentioned my faith in other posts on this board, actually being able to discuss religious issues without getting a thread locked.  If my rabbi new about these boards, he might have to decide if it was a miracle. )

I have also used the One, a direct lift from Tolkien.  Hazen believes and worships Rao as much as ever; however, he is aware of a higher power still.  This is not so much a traditional Judeo-Christian view as a polytheism with a supreme being.  The Forgotten Realms is not all that dissimilar with Ao, who is apparently supreme in Realmspace.  (He may not be a supreme being any where else.) It has many parallels in real life.  For example, there are many gods in Hinduism but some Hindus will state that they believe in one God, the ultimate source of Being. In Shintoism, there is a reference to a god whom the other deities honor -- a form of Supreme being.  Indeed, a concept of a Supreme Being is very common in many myths.  I am just using phrases which I am familiar with.   Although there are others.  For example, a practitioner of the American Indian traditions may refer to the Great Spirit.  (Can anyone guess that I have read a lot of Joseph Campbell, the great comparative mythologist.)

Here is the recreation of my post.  Also, Edena I found something useful for you.  Check your e-mail when it is up.


Archcleric Hazen weeps with joy. 

"Eternal and Rao, I thank you. This is a gift beyond words of praise. I will make of this place a hope for those in despair, a light to those who would see. I am honored and full of joy beyond belief." 

"To my Taraakian brothers, I welcome you freely and with joy. I hope that you will be here often. If faith and fellowship, good and noble hearts can grow together. If the people of those worlds that were devastated by the Red Waste seek to come here they may. All who will live in peace with each other and need shelter from the storms of their worlds or their hearts are welcome." 

"Let this place be a refuge like unto Hope Isle, both a beacon and a haven for those who seek one. All I ask is that those who come here pledge not to harm another. Let this place not be marred by violence or hate." 

"I ask the Angels and the celestials to visit here often. We have hope here." 

"I would ask the Taraakians to explain more of their beliefs, policies, laws, culture and philosophies. Especially how you differ from mercykillers." 

"Here let all be judged by the contents of their character and the quality of their deads. Here let Freedom ring from the mountaintops and Love guide us." 

"I ask Alzem to join me here. If you wish, aid me in making this a refuge for those who seek peace." 

Hazen kneels in prayer and gazes with wonder on this place. His voice is soft, a whisper. "Not even in my dreams would I have imagined such a place." 

OOC: I can now help people who are truly sincere in doing more to protect their civilian populations. You should know Hazen would never convert them by force to a belief. If you do not trust the Taraakians, then send your defenseless civilians to me if you chose. The laws shall be similar to those of the Taraakians. So, no violence to another will be allowed. This also includes attempts to forcibly over throw the government. Essentially even the worst will have to be on their best behavior.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*IMPORTANT - PLEASE READ*

Mind you, the Powers William is controlling can STILL LAUNCH Attacks, Defenses, 11th Level Assaults, and Conventional Assaults.

  He is playing the United Commonwealth of Toril, and the Corrupted Allies of the Kevellond League, among others.

  These Powers can attack, and they can be attacked.

  These other Powers could use their 11th level magic to move their population, wholesale, to the Kevellond League, thus making themselves invulnerable to all attack except from the taraakians (who are very unlikely to attack any of them.)

  However, if these other Powers are Disarmed (lose their 11th level magic) they can only evacuate as many people as the lesser 10th level magic would allow for - thus, they could only get a part of their people to the refuge of the Kevellond League.

  This choice, whether to Attack/Defend or to evacuate, is up to William.
  I will state that the people of the United Commonwealth of Toril do not wish to leave their homeland.

  - - -

  The Kevellond League itself cannot launch attacks (being Disarmed, it could not launch effective Attacks anyways.)
  The Kevellond League cannot be attacked, by any means.
  Only those with 12th level magic could force entry into the Kevellond League and attack it, and the taraakians aren't likely to do that.

  The Diadem of Dreams will have no effect on the Kevellond League, if a change is attempted against it by force.
  However, the one change given as a gift to Hazen from Vaeregoth will work, both for the Kevellond League and for the entirety of Greyspace.

  Hazen can freely leave the Kevellond League and return.
  His absence will have no harmful effect on the Demiplane of Hope.
  Now that he has created it, it will endure on it's own.


----------



## Serpenteye

William Ronald said:
			
		

> *Edena:
> 
> Sepenteye:  I forgot to thank you for something. Your response to getting the God Emperor's daughter back was an excellent piece of role playing.  The God Emperor always struck me as a man of deep feelings with a sincere love of his country.  As he rose to power, he probably had dreams about what he wanted to give that child. Now, he can give her all he desired -- and more. They definitely deserved to be reunited.  (I know parents who would sell their souls for such a reunion.)
> 
> His emotional response was genuine and what I would have expected.  Could you perhaps describe the moment when the God Emperor presented her to the Union or at least its leadership. It must have been a source of tremendous pride.
> 
> It would probably be one heck of a post. While you may doubt your rhetorical skills, you are a good writer.  (Don't knock yourself; this is why you have family and friends. ) *




 Thanks. Coming from an ex-reporter and professional writer (?) that really means something. Hell, coming from someone of such obvious skill, it means just as much.
And thank you (both in and out of character) for having Naganika ( the daughter) resurrected. It's a lot more interesting than if the God Emperor would simply have been able to resurrect her himself and it has given me a great number of new RP ideas. You haven't seen the last of Naganika yet.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

WARNING:

  As some of you might know, committing evil deeds while you are in the Demiplane of Dread - also known as Ravenloft - causes the Touches, which turn your character evil and ultimately into a Darklord.

  Hazen has invited anyone to go to the Demiplane of Hope who has peaceful intentions.
  This means a neutral or evil character could go there.

  However, committing good acts within the Demiplane of Hope is dangerous.
  The Light recognizes such, and the six Touches will occur there, if a neutral or evil character commits too many good deeds.

  The character, will revert to good alignment, then become almost celestial in his behavior and demeanor!!!

  Committing evil acts in the Demiplane of Hope will not, of course, incur this danger.
  It will, however, incur the wrath of Hazen and the people of the Kevellond League.

  - - -

  As for the taraakians, they appreciate Hazen's gesture of goodwill, and return it.

  However, they state to Hazen in no-nonsense terms that they have a war to fight, and fight it they will, and they will fight to win.
  Their declared enemies will be pacified, and then they will be incorporated into the Star Empire.

  And, it would appear that some who they had made alliance with, have betrayed them and turned on them.
  These Powers, who betrayed them, will be treated as enemies whose word can never be trusted again, and they - also - will be defeated, pacified, and brought into the Taraakian Star Empire.

  They are referring to the Powers run by Anabstercorian, 'o Skoteinos, and Venus.

  They still consider the Powers run by Alyx, Black Omega, Creamsteak, Dagger, Festy Dog, Kaboom, Kalanyr, Spoof, Uvenelei, William, and Zelda as allies.
  However, they are suspicious of the Powers run by Kalanyr and Zelda's Power, and fear they may turn on them also.

  END OF THIS THREAD, WHICH IS FULL.


----------

